# [Official] Intel Air Cooled Gallery (56K Warning).



## itslogz

I think we should have this even though there is a main gallery for rig pictures, but not for certain things people sometimes would like to see.

I got the idea from
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...ad.php?t=36988










*<Chipp Edit>*
Post up those rig pics boys and girls! WC setups get all the attention, let's see some cool air monsters!

(No pun indended)









_fish out of water_

Some of the best of the Air cooling world that i've seen. All out of XtremeSystems Air cooled gallery, the person who owns the rig are credited.
Some of these people may be on OCN to, like transonic. Post up if you see your rig and you post here to









Some of these pictures were posted because of the wire tuck and neatness/etc as well.

*Transonic from XtremeSystems*









*Five-Seven from XtremeSystems*

























*ReelFiles from XtremeSystems*









*PÃ¿RÃ" from XtremeSystems*









*cabbspapp from XtremeSystems*









*Sagart from XtremeSystems*









*styxnpicks from XtremeSystems*


----------



## yomama9388

Well I guess I'll start


----------



## itslogz

yomama that looks pretty darn good. Ill probably be getting a 900 soon and sending it off to cyberdruid to fully mod for PSU flip, all holes on motherboard tray, etc.


----------



## Sonic

Got to love the "8800 FTW" Sticker.


----------



## Special_K




----------



## itslogz

Yay its official now. Ill edit this post right here with my rig once I get my tuniq tower and PSU on Tuesday. Right now my rig is thrown around, but I will delete this text post.


----------



## Duckydude

I guess I'll post my air cooling setup:

Here is my Antec 900 with the side panel on. I took this shot with the night mode and you can see the light Blur obviously:









Here is my case without the side panel (Also taken in night shot mode):









Here is a close up of my Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme Cooler







:


----------



## LazyScout

Asus Silent Square Pro


----------



## afzsom

A few shots of my rig, sorry for the smallish size, they're straight from my gallery:

Close up of the interior:









A very clean look from the front:









The whole thing from the side:









A poorer quality shot without interior lighting and cable management:


----------



## itslogz

Picture from yesterday with tuniq tower installed and new picture from today after installing 620HX



With old X1950Pro


My Lapped Tuniq Tower


----------



## Run N. Gun

Here is my contribution: Asus P5k Deluxe, E6850 w/ Ultima-90 + Scythe 120mm fan in a modded Antec 900 case.


----------



## newera160

Id like to know what those skyscrapers of metal are in the case of IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I want my mobo to look like NYC too


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newera160* 
Id like to know what those skyscrapers of metal are in the case of IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I want my mobo to look like NYC too










Thats a Thermalright HR-05 cooler on the Northbridge. HR-05 SLI on the southbridge, thermalright Hr-03 cooler on the video card, thermalright HR-07 on the RAM, Thermalright HR-01 on the CPU and I'm not sure on the MOSFET cooler, but that guys certainly decked out with thermalright


----------



## Bishop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun* 
Here is my contribution: Asus P5k Deluxe, E6850 w/ Ultima-90 + Scythe 120mm fan in a modded Antec 900 case.



















looks good. why didn't you go w/the 120? i'm asking because i've got the same case and i'm debating between the 120 and 90.

tia


----------



## xxpinoyxx

havent posted here on a very long while..
-lapped e6600 and 9700led
-2 stock thermaltake 120mm fans (upgrading soon)
-1 stock 90mm fan




























pics are from my gallery btw.


----------



## vigilante




----------



## dustcube

lol the 8800 ftw sticker is 1337


----------



## K3YGUN




----------



## Satchmo1972

I only changed one thing to my antec setup..I moved the zalman upwards pushing the air towards the 200mm fan on top.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i call this air force blue


----------



## itslogz

Just adding a few more i've seen around on XS. Hopefully some of these I post will inspire someone and itll be worth posting them all.

*Simps from XtremeSystems*









*Hijon89 from XtremeSystems*









*Tomati from Xtremesystems*









Im tired so I'll post more tomorrow :[


----------



## da9pwnsu

wow, that is some real aircooling.

too bad im on water, but seriously you air guys dont play around


----------



## packardhell1

You people have some nice systems. I'm almost embarrassed to post mine...amost. I've scavenged some fans from an old Medion PC and a 10 year old Gateway. I've got a Thermaltake 430 psu for the main stuff, but, notice the 90w Gateway psu on the bottom of the case? That runs all my fans except the CPU and GPU fans. The wiring is horrendous and probably hampers airflow inside the case. Oh well, until I get more money, it works for now!!


----------



## da9pwnsu

^^ATI Rage II 8MB..LOL

baaallin


----------



## itslogz

Newest pic


----------



## Locked88

Here's a pic of mine.. It's not very pretty here (was taken before I did wire management..)


----------



## repo_man

^^^Do you have a pic after wire management? And that cpu cooler looks awesome, never seen of those on OCN yet (<noob) lol.


----------



## Locked88

I can post one when I get home yep! Be later tonight sometime.


----------



## afzsom

Figured since I changed cases I'd do a mini update of the rig.


----------



## itslogz

afzsom i gotta hand it to you, your wires are mighty tighty









If only you had a single 3.5" dry bay port so you could remove the 3 bay thing, and put your CDROM right under it, so you wouldnt have to run the sata power all the way across there, and run the SATA cables in with the bundle going with the 24-pin and under the mobo


----------



## Blizzie

I can't afford a city of Thermalrights but here are mine.







Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooler. Unique one around overclock.net. Keeps my E6600 @ 3.6 GHz with VCore of 1.488 at 46C (Room temperature of 70F).

Ignore my cables..































































--------

Holy wow...
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5822/p1014851ik4.jpg

Let me get this straight.. Those are...

Thermalright HR 01 on CPU. [$49.99]
Thermalright HR-05 on Northbridge and Southbridge. [$23.99 x 2]
Thermalright HR-03 Plus on video card. [$59.99]
Thermalright HR-07 Duo on RAM [$35.00]

What's that thing behind the CPU cooler.. o.o
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/193/p1014852vj5.jpg


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
I can't afford a city of Thermalrights but here are mine.







Thermaltake V1 CPU Cooler. Unique one around overclock.net. Keeps my E6600 @ 3.6 GHz with VCore of 1.488 at 46C (Room temperature of 70F).

Ignore my cables..































































--------

Holy wow...
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/5822/p1014851ik4.jpg

Let me get this straight.. Those are...

Thermalright HR 01 on CPU. [$49.99]
Thermalright HR-05 on Northbridge and Southbridge. [$23.99 x 2]
Thermalright HR-03 Plus on video card. [$59.99]
Thermalright HR-07 Duo on RAM [$35.00]

What's that thing behind the CPU cooler.. o.o
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/193/p1014852vj5.jpg

LOLZ the thing on the backside of the cpu cooler is the "NEW" Thermalrite GFX Back cooler. No joke the thing straps onto the back of the graphics card to do something?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

most of the ones on the front post look like little cities. I think I can see people!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

That is ridiclious... I wouldnt be able to lift my motherboard after doing that.


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Old Rig:

New Rig with those damnd IDE:

<3:

Close-Up:


----------



## itslogz

Good stuff I ame. Could use some management, but thats some nice hardware.


----------



## Marin

These pics are old, I'll get new pics when I get back home. Also I am going to install a fan guard on to the top fan when I get back.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Good stuff I ame. Could use some management, but thats some nice hardware.

Cable management costs too much for me. No equipment. As long as my temperatures are fine. Except.. It's quite ugly.








Looking at the cables on the bottom makes me cry.









Any tips?


----------



## itslogz

Well. Mine wasnt to hard to manage. Did you get one of the 900's with 2 holes drilled to the right of the mobo? This is the best I could tuck mine with my modular PSU with the new revised case. I bought it about a month ago from newegg and just happen to be lucky and get one of the new ones.

This was before my 8800 GT, but you get the idea












*Lol i just posted 2 diff pics with different ram in each picture. Forgot about that, but you can still see the wires, i didnt do anything except hide them behind stuff and behind the mobo tray, didnt even use tie-wraps*


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 
Well. Mine wasnt to hard to manage. Did you get one of the 900's with 2 holes drilled to the right of the mobo? This is the best I could tuck mine with my modular PSU with the new revised case. I bought it about a month ago from newegg and just happen to be lucky and get one of the new ones.

This was before my 8800 GT, but you get the idea









Just got a new revision A900 two days ago. I'll be installing my brother's system into it tomorrow.

Hopefully the wiring won't be a pain as everybody says.


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Just got a new revision A900 two days ago. I'll be installing my brother's system into it tomorrow.

Hopefully the wiring won't be a pain as everybody says.

The new revision makes it plenty easier to work with. If your bro has a modular PSU, then it should be cake. But if not, use tie wraps to keep all the wires bundled together to keep it neat as possible. And run the CPU power under the front side of the video card along the motherboard to the left of the CPU cooler to kind of keep that out of the way. Unless you feel like drilling holes for him


----------



## NEvolution

Yea, I think I will just bundle them together and feed them through the bottom hole.
Good idea with the CPU power. I was wondering how to feed that annoyingly placed cable.









Drilling holes? Naw, I'm not much of a heavy machinery guy. I'll find my way to make it organized in a more passive way.


----------



## ErdincIntel

Some pics from my rig. I hope you like them. Cables not organized as you can see


----------



## Marin

Any thoughts on my computer:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-air-c...ml#post3197892


----------



## ErdincIntel

Looks good Marin. Where did all your cables gone???


----------



## Blizzie

Nope. I got my Antec 900 back before summer for $70.
My cables aren't sleeved.. Makes it a horror.


----------



## korosu

i'm ashamed to show it, with it being so dusty and unmanaged.. but there's my uber-leet air-cooled setup:










i need a different case, people! somebody please buy my hard drives so i can get something that will let me manage cables, and isn't such a dust trap!


----------



## Skeevy

not much so far but im going to get a zalman vga cooler and AC freezer 7 pro.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Sorry about the monster of an image..... but whoever is running a 4000x 3000 sreen will enjoy this


----------



## Adrienspawn

Coolermaster Cosmos case, 4 tricools,2 silenx


----------



## Hailscott

Here is my air cooled beast!!


----------



## C.Jackson

Everyone here have really nice computers I'm stuck with a Gateway. Not bad computers, but I should've built one at the time; just got tired of having to RMA stuff for other builds. Unlike the name _HotBox_ I've given it, it's quite cool for only having 2 120mm fans and a passive heatsink on the E6300. It's obviously been added to over time, like the extra hard drive, memory, video card, sound card, and power supply. Just short of a motherboard and case and it won't be a Gateway anymore.

Idle:
Core 1 27C
Core 2 28C
Heatsink 33C
Ambient Case 48C
Motherboard 26C
Motherboard 38C
ICH 47C
MCH 43C
GPU 48C

Load:
Core 1 42C
Core 2 41C
Heatsink 46C
Ambient Case 52C
Motherboard 34C
Motherboard 43C
ICH 54C
MCH 47C
GPU 64C

Ambient room temperature: 73F










*Love my cable management?*


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine;


----------



## Champcar

My first build.


----------



## KaOSoFt

Here's my system:


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt* 
Here's my system:

[im]http://www.uploadfilesystem.com/archivos/08/03/24/oZy02812.jpg[/img]

Holy tangled wires Batman!


----------



## TREESnoseeds787

Took a couple quick pictures. There is some more I could clean up but.. let me know what you guys think! Oh and don't forget, I've got two power supplies worth of cables to hide in there..



















Darkness.. Got my built-in LED work light pointed at the shocker sticker!


----------



## repo_man

^^^Nice, I love the shock and awe sticker







wiring looks great for two PSU's mate!


----------



## KaOSoFt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Holy tangled wires Batman!









What?









The wires don't have effect on airflow, only the videocard and frontal audio cables, and even then, it isn't much... I could work harder on aesthetics, but that'd be later...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaOSoFt* 
What?









The wires don't have effect on airflow, only the videocard and frontal audio cables, and even then, it isn't much... I could work harder on aesthetics, but that'd be later...

In your case they dont look like their interfering alot, but clean wires make for easier airflow _throughout_ the case, not just the cpu and gpu. And it looks better!







(Im not being a jerk or anything, just saying. Please dont take my comments for offense







)


----------



## Krokadyel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TREESnoseeds787* 
Took a couple quick pictures. There is some more I could clean up but.. let me know what you guys think! Oh and don't forget, I've got two power supplies worth of cables to hide in there..



















Darkness.. Got my built-in LED work light pointed at the shocker sticker!










very nice!


----------



## TREESnoseeds787

Thanks guys!


----------



## dubbedmk3

HAHAH I LOVE THE SHOCKER STICKER!!

sorry for the outburst. hah.


----------



## Sharpy

Need some cable management and a vinyl finish but here's my little beastie


----------



## Adrienspawn

100th POST FTW! Will celbrrate with more pics!

(these are from different times, none of them look like the way it is now)


----------



## bluedevil

need more pix....


----------



## maestrotmbg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itslogz* 

*ReelFiles from XtremeSystems*










What mobo is this with the ram horizontally like that?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maestrotmbg* 
What mobo is this with the ram horizontally like that?

http://www.dfi.com.tw/Product/xx_pro...YPE=LP&SITE=US


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maestrotmbg* 
What mobo is this with the ram horizontally like that?

DFI NF4 Lanparty S939 SLI


----------



## RaiDer

Old Nemesis Elite Case:





































CM 832:


----------



## DUNC4N

Subscribed for when I get home, and images aren't blocked.

On another note, clickable thumbs are what I prefer...


----------



## bluedevil

Getting mine together as I type....


----------



## pvp309rcp

I'm just waiting for my antec spotcool to come in to replace that loud chipset fan. Then my PC will be pretty quiet I think with less than 26 dBA







. I did my best for the wire management. Sorry that it's still a little messy







. Still thinking about getting some red cold cathodes







.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Dude your desktop is...so clean yet cluttered....oh yeah and totally go for a red cathode on the right


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

I am gonna upload mine i need new pictures my old ones got trashed









e6550 @ 1.52volts 3.7ghz 51c LOAD

I suppose i need new battery charger lol my camera batterys are dead ....


----------



## evil-98

Project "ipmodei"


----------



## Champcar

Nice Rig and even better pics!. Well done.


----------



## Champcar

Updated my rig. Added another 120mm fan on the back of the DVD and Floppy cage. Also added a Roswell HD cooler that took 4-5 degrees off my HD and a fan controller for that noisy Antec 120mm.


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Coolermaster Cosmos case, 4 tricools,2 silenx





































ARe those tracers double sided?


----------



## Rick Arter

Nice rigs I need to get a pic of mine just wait until I get it set-up it is in a hole kinda.


----------



## contractk

my rig, will be doing some mods to her again to cool the graphics card area. SHe get hot during some runs.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contractk* 
my rig, will be doing some mods to her again to cool the graphics card area. SHe get hot during some runs.

Dude did you rob my rig, bring it to your place to takes pics and bring it back? Jesus...


----------



## T4BOO*

Well heres my rig with the standard Antec 900 cooling (cable modded) + the Delta on the CPU which along with my HS have been lapped.


----------



## repo_man

My custom build case with my AC Freezer 7.


----------



## F3t1sh

Muaha can't wait to post my pics... Motherboard still in the mail.


----------



## max302

Fr0stbyte got a cleaning today with my air compressor, it feels fresh as a rose. Also redid the Duorbs connectors to a 3 pin, works flawlessly, and it's one less cable.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
My custom build case with my AC Freezer 7.


























Whats that on the top? You got the worlds smallest PSU, and then used the space to mount another 80mm?


----------



## Arjy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Whats that on the top? You got the worlds smallest PSU, and then used the space to mount another 80mm?

That is his PSU, he just took the casing off of it. The 80mm fan is the one thats inside the psu usually.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arjy* 
That is his PSU, he just took the casing off of it. The 80mm fan is the one thats inside the psu usually.

neat! Im so doing that!


----------



## Esseff

I can't cable mod for the life of me.......







Every time I look at my 900 I smile when I see the front of it but when I look at the guts I frown...Such a mess. I'd post some pictures but my camera is currently MIA...

I'm extremely jealous of your computer, T4BOO...... Looks amazing! +Rep







Any tips on how I can fix mine?! Hehe


----------



## repo_man

For everyone asking, my PSU is naked (ie- the case has been removed and cut off and rebraced) and the fan replaced with a blue led 80mm. Heres a good shot of it in the open (no pun intended,lol)

Check my Phoenix build if you want to see the progress pics on doing it.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
I can't cable mod for the life of me.......







Every time I look at my 900 I smile when I see the front of it but when I look at the guts I frown...Such a mess. I'd post some pictures but my camera is currently MIA...

I'm extremely jealous of your computer, T4BOO...... Looks amazing! +Rep







Any tips on how I can fix mine?! Hehe

Check out the mod forum, there are alot of guides on cable modding the A900's


----------



## -said-

Huhu...


----------



## JLT_GTI

Couple of weeks ago i got my new CoolerMaster HyperTX2


----------



## T4BOO*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Esseff* 
I'm extremely jealous of your computer, T4BOO...... Looks amazing! +Rep







Any tips on how I can fix mine?! Hehe

First thing, dont be afraid, u just need time and patience. There are alot of threads on ocn showing the same mod, with step by step instructions. If your worried about getting the holes done, dont do em yourself, take it to some king of metal worker.. o and tnx for d comment


----------



## Kornowski

Here's mine at the minute, Think it'd be better with the Tuniq pointing the top?


----------



## repo_man

^^^I wouldnt think so. Right now you have fresh air coming in from the bay fan going to the Tuniq, then the rear case fan exhausting it. If you turned the Tuniq you'd lose that momentum. Just my .02


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, I see your point, thanks for that!


----------



## Triplesec

New mods for my air cooled rig:

Attachment 75187

Attachment 75188


----------



## mtbiker033

Here are some pics of my CM690 with my version of extreme air cooling! I have 8 x 120mm fans. One silverstone FM-121 (110cfm) as the rear case fan, 2 yate loons in the front (drive bay mod) (88cfm), 2 yate loons in the top (88cfm), 2 antec pro's on the side panel (79cfm), a stock coolermaster fan in the bottom of the case intake (~44cfm), my corsair PSU has a 140mm yate loon that draws cool air up through the bottom of the case. It's by no means quiet but it gets the job done. I cut out all the fan grills so that helps a bit with the sound. The airflow is great, my 8800GT's idle at 44, 41C, load up to 59,55. My cpu at 3.2 idles at 30C @ 22C ambient and loads up to 52 OCCT, gaming it rarely gets over 40C.


----------



## Triplesec

YO mt! Nice bro! Get rid of the plastic grill on the top and it helps the air flow even more.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Triplesec* 
YO mt! Nice bro! Get rid of the plastic grill on the top and it helps the air flow even more.

yeah that will be my next little project! thanks!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

geminii cooler changed orientation with a 60mm fan on the northbridge. during gaming i run the scythe fan full 2000, and passive during norm. passive temps around 32-40 with 22 ambient temp.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

sry double post


----------



## killa_concept

thought I'd join in now that I have everything put together...
Hard to tell what motherboard it is (due to a combination of my shaky hands, crappy camera and large amount of metal over it)




































I'll post pics of it in the case once I throw it in


----------



## Pap3r

Wow, that's really nice. I like that heatsink, what is it / how's it perform?

EDIT

Looks like: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/56...html?tl=g40c14


----------



## killa_concept

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pap3r* 
Wow, that's really nice. I like that heatsink, what is it / how's it perform?

EDIT

Looks like: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/56...html?tl=g40c14

Yep... it's the IFX-14... they perform about on par with the TRUE without needing hellacious 120x38s (mainly due to the sparser fin density)

My Q6600 @ 3.6GHz/1.5v idles in the mid 20s and doesn't go past 60C on load


----------



## Pap3r

That's fantastic. I just read a hug review of heatsinks on Tom's Hardware, and the IX-14 got the second place, to a water cooler









They only used one 120mm fan, though. I'll look into it.


----------



## teK0wnzU

SIG RIG - If you don't see the pics...refresh.


----------



## scottath

Out of case atm due to a new case coming during the next week [CM690]


----------



## yellowtoblerone

kill concept, that just looks crazy. whats your load temp during gaming? im assuming 60 is full load.


----------



## scottath

^^Who you talking to?^^

I like the over the top concept - always works well.....


----------



## jinja_ninja

What is the best way to mount a Tuniq 120??!

Everyone's appears to be different.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinja_ninja* 
What is the best way to mount a Tuniq 120??!

Everyone's appears to be different.

For most people it's front to back, but many people with the Antec 900 like to have it facing the top 20cm fan.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
For most people it's front to back, but many people with the Antec 900 like to have it facing the top 20cm fan.

Ah, the Antec 900, that makes sense now!

I was always concerned that mine was mounted wrong.


----------



## killa_concept

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
kill concept, that just looks crazy. whats your load temp during gaming? im assuming 60 is full load.

My Q6600 @ 3.6GHz w/ 1.5v hits 58C max when running Prime95... Gaming probably wouldn't push it anywhere near that high









Also, here's the system in the case:


----------



## Adrienspawn

Dude, that's clean.....Gotta replace my dictionary..


----------



## killa_concept

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Dude, that's clean.....Gotta replace my dictionary..

Was that directed towards me?








If so, I'm not sure if you're talking about my OCD wire management or sarcastically taking a jab at my lack of management room-wise... quite the contrast really


----------



## mugan23

well here is mine, its a little on the ghetto side but it definitely gets the job done temps= q6600 @3.6 1.52v 62 load 8800gt @765 i.15v core 52 load


----------



## mugan23

eww my m9 has finger prints all over it


----------



## stingerjg

Gone Gr33n
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 w/ Silenx fan


----------



## ofiveo

some nice setups in here, need to start getting away from stock, and start modding


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stingerjg* 
Gone Gr33n
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 w/ Silenx fan










































wow its so perfect i like it, what are your temps?


----------



## go.kyuu

don't quote the image ffs! how are those silenx fans?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go.kyuu* 
don't quote the image ffs! how are those silenx fans?

Quiet, but push no air and expensive. The specs are faked, for real performance look to Scythe.


----------



## killa_concept

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Quiet, but push no air and expensive. The specs are faked, for real performance look to Scythe.

Yeah... most fans that have unrealistic specs do HAVE fake specs... it's not really possible to get >70CFM with less than 27-30dDBA (and other similar claims at similar, unbelievable ratios) and any company that says they can are lying

Personally, if you're going to dish out cash for quiet fans, why not get powerful ones that undervolt reasonably well and just hook them up to a fan controller?


----------



## mkultra

What are those HD cable organizers that PÃ¿RÃ“ from XtremeSystems has on page 1. I MUST have them!


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mkultra*


What are those HD cable organizers that PÃ¿RÃ" from XtremeSystems has on page 1. I MUST have them!


Someone else asked that and made a thread about it. I think he couldn't find any and wound up buying one from someone or making one himself. have fun searching for it


----------



## mkultra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Someone else asked that and made a thread about it. I think he couldn't find any and wound up buying one from someone or making one himself. have fun searching for it









Hah, after a few minutes of google searches I found them.









http://www.ultraproducts.com/product...&productID=664

But at 20$ a piece I think ill pass.


----------



## stingerjg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go.kyuu* 
don't quote the image ffs! how are those silenx fans?

all of my temps dropped after changing to the silenx fans. I was running all Antec fans. It used to sound like a leaf blower now its quiet.


----------



## stingerjg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Someone else asked that and made a thread about it. I think he couldn't find any and wound up buying one from someone or making one himself. have fun searching for it









thats just bare wire w/ heat shrink.
this is what im using in mine
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18...90_Degree.html


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stingerjg*


thats just bare wire w/ heat shrink. 
this is what im using in mine 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18...90_Degree.html


Well then it looks like you need pretty good electrical know-how unless you hire someone to make one for you.


----------



## TOMADA




----------



## reezin14

True + Delta.


----------



## onlycodered

My tricked out air cooling system. It even has Enzotech MOS-C1 heatsinks on my MOSFETs. You just can't see them in this picture.









(Click for full-size)


----------



## Arbitr

My budget e8400:

I modded my cheap coolermaster 534 a little. I added a high-flow Rear fan, and relocated the hard drive rack to the 5.25 bays, for better airflow in towards the massive heat-pump (AKA 8800 GTS).

It was also quite the task to hid all the non-modular PSU cables. YIkes.

current stats in siggy.


----------



## mustkill

here is mine:

 

click on it for full size

leet mounting fans.....xD


----------



## illidan




----------



## Adrienspawn

Finally moved into this little space by a window, I like it.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

teh darth vader of CPU coolers,Coolermaster TX2








Was tired of having to open the case to adjust the tri-cools that come with it. So I bought some Yates and a Sythe Kaze master


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ




----------



## mustkill

nice pics

and welcome to OCN


----------



## SentrySkills

This is my Air Monster!

4x 92mm Vantec Tornado 110.5 CFM
4x 92mm Vantec ThermoFlow 34.8 - 58.5 CFM
1x AMD CPU FAN
and the Fan on my CPU









Like to see someone with more air than this.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SentrySkills* 
This is my Air Monster!

4x 92mm Vantec Tornado 110.5 CFM
4x 92mm Vantec ThermoFlow 34.8 - 58.5 CFM
1x AMD CPU FAN
and the Fan on my CPU









Like to see someone with more air than this.



You gave me an excuse


----------



## DennisC

Accelero S1 Rev.2 With a Yate Loon High Speed Zip Tied to it.
Zalman 9700 with a Panaflo behind it exhausting hot air out at 114CFM.
Cool air goes gets sucked in the front Tri-Cool then into another Tri-Cool then goes into my Zalman 9700 then exits my case through the Panaflo.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DennisC* 
Accelero S1 Rev.2 With a Yate Loon High Speed Zip Tied to it.
Zalman 9700 with a Panaflo behind it exhausting hot air out at 113CFM.
Cool air goes gets sucked in the front Tri-Cool then into another Tri-Cool then goes into my Zalman 9700 then exits my case through the Panaflo.

That fan grill on the exhaust adds a lot of noise especially on high-rpm fans, so consider taking it out if the noise is annoying. Fan grills are more for intakes so that no one puts a finger in it, not really for inside cases anyway.


----------



## DennisC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
That fan grill on the exhaust adds a lot of noise especially on high-rpm fans, so consider taking it out if the noise is annoying. Fan grills are more for intakes so that no one puts a finger in it, not really for inside cases anyway.

I have the fan on a fan controller and its not making that much noise.


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
You gave me an excuse









[URL=http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj197/adrienspawn/Cosmostake2010.jpg]http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj197/adrienspawn/Cosmostake2010.jpg[/URL]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
You gave me one.....

[IMG alt=""]http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x8/scottath/DSC00670.jpg

only 13 fans now - sold my 2x HD3870's - fallen back to my 7900GS till the HD4850x2 comes out [i hope it does in Australia....]

Got some more to add when i get the chance also - can i get a straight on shot (side) of your case also Adrien - would like to know how some of them are mounted


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
You gave me one.....










only 13 fans now - sold my 2x HD3870's - fallen back to my 7900GS till the HD4850x2 comes out [i hope it does in Australia....]

Got some more to add when i get the chance also - can i get a straight on shot (side) of your case also Adrien - would like to know how some of them are mounted

Yay I had 14 in there not counting PSU, graphics cards, chipset, and (new) ram-cooler.

Suggestion for you: Flip the PSU so it intakes from under the graphics card, remove the PCI brackets under the card and add two 60mm fans for exhaust, and add another 120mm in the 5 1/4'' bay area.

That was an old pic so I'll try to find more...here we go:




























Zip-ties all the way


----------



## scottath

What you cannot see from the picture......

I have a 120x38mm fan in the 5 1/4" bay.
There is a vent/grill under the case from the PSU fan - so the PSU is getting the fresh cool air from outside the case. [as in this picture http://www.nickfire.com/public/cm690/cm630%20011.jpg]
PCI brackets are now gone also

Also - zip ties rule









Any other suggestions


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
What you cannot see from the picture......

I have a 120x38mm fan in the 5 1/4" bay.
There is a vent/grill under the case from the PSU fan - so the PSU is getting the fresh cool air from outside the case. [as in this picture http://www.nickfire.com/public/cm690/cm630%20011.jpg]
PCI brackets are now gone also

Also - zip ties rule









Any other suggestions

I know the PSU is taking air from outside, I'm saying turn it upside-down anyway to act as another exhaust, especially for the graphics card. Only other worthwhile thing I see is a 120mm for the HD's, and maybe another 120mm in the 5 1/4 bay at the end of it to push-pull the air to make it faster, although there would probably be only 0.5-1C drop.

I only see 4 fans, where are the others? One on TRUE shrouded, rear shrouded, front and bottom.


----------



## Marin




----------



## CudaBoy71

Marin.. does that spot cooler help your ram?


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
I know the PSU is taking air from outside, I'm saying turn it upside-down anyway to act as another exhaust, especially for the graphics card. Only other worthwhile thing I see is a 120mm for the HD's, and maybe another 120mm in the 5 1/4 bay at the end of it to push-pull the air to make it faster, although there would probably be only 0.5-1C drop.

I only see 4 fans, where are the others? One on TRUE shrouded, rear shrouded, front and bottom.

You can see a bit more of the fans here.....









2x 120mm LED at top
1x rear
1x 5 1/4" bays
2 on Northbridge
1 on RAM
1 at front
1 at bottom
1 PSU
1 per GFX card
1 on TRUE

So i have 12 now [13 in the above picture]
I can/sometimes do add another on the rear of the TRUE
I might add another on the other side of the HDD rack
Now that i have only 1 GFX card (temporary i hope







) i might be able to mount another on the rear brackets.....

You want to reorganize them for me?

Fans available......
120x38mm Sunon - ~130CFM
120x38mm Sunon - ~90CFM
120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze- ~90CFM
120x38mm No name [well no sticker] also close to the scythe ~90CFM [no end on the cable - have to add - can omit this fan if you please]
120x25mm Scythe Slipstream - ~110CFM
120x25mm Nocta - ~50CFM
120x25mm Pccasegear LED blue generic - ~70cfm???
120x25mm Stock Blue LED fan
120x25mm Stock fan *2

Also have the 2 120x38mm Shrouds to add to 2 of the fans

Righto - what fan and where? - you can have getto fans also - eg i have the second Sunon in the bottom 2 5.1/4" Bays atm

I also have some 80/92mm fans i can add also and i'll leave the fans on the nb/ram


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


You can see a bit more of the fans here.....









2x 120mm LED at top
1x rear
1x 5 1/4" bays
2 on Northbridge
1 on RAM
1 at front
1 at bottom
1 PSU
1 per GFX card
1 on TRUE

So i have 12 now [13 in the above picture]
I can/sometimes do add another on the rear of the TRUE
I might add another on the other side of the HDD rack
Now that i have only 1 GFX card (temporary i hope







) i might be able to mount another on the rear brackets.....

You want to reorganize them for me?

Fans available......
120x38mm Sunon - ~130CFM
120x38mm Sunon - ~90CFM
120x38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze- ~90CFM
120x38mm No name [well no sticker] also close to the scythe ~90CFM [no end on the cable - have to add - can omit this fan if you please]
120x25mm Scythe Slipstream - ~110CFM
120x25mm Nocta - ~50CFM
120x25mm Pccasegear LED blue generic - ~70cfm???
120x25mm Stock Blue LED fan
120x25mm Stock fan *2

Also have the 2 120x38mm Shrouds to add to 2 of the fans

Righto - what fan and where? - you can have getto fans also - eg i have the second Sunon in the bottom 2 5.1/4" Bays atm

I also have some 80/92mm fans i can add also and i'll leave the fans on the nb/ram


Ahh so that's where those fans came from, let me revise mine then using those tactics muahaha (from back when I had the Cosmos 1000, it's sold now)

2x 120mm on top
1x 120mm on rear
2x 120mm in front bays
1x 120mm at bottom
2x 120mm on TRUE
1x 140mm on PSU 
2x 92mm on HDs
2x 80mm on GPUs
2x 120mm in mid-air
1x 80mm on PCI
1x Spotcooler on NB
2x GPU fans
2x RAM fans
3x PCI RAM fans

For a total of 24 'fans'









Back to your question:

---------------------------------------
--120x38mm Sunon - ~130CFM : *TRUE*, with shroud

Since the following 3 have the same CFM, place in any order, but one on *rear*(exhaust), one on *top* (intake) above the TRUE, and on on the *bottom* (exhaust).

--120x38mm Sunon - ~90CFM
--120x38mm Ultra Kaze- ~90CFM 
--120x38mm No name ~90CFM

120x25mm Scythe Slipstream - ~110CFM: *FRONT BAY* (intake)

120x25mm Pccasegear LED blue generic - ~70cfm: *TOP* (intake)

120x25mm Nocta - ~50CFM: *HD'S* (front)

120x25mm Stock Blue LED fan: Between fron bays and TRUE, as an accelerator (zip-ties!)

120x25mm Stock fan : *HD's *(back)

PSU: Flipped again
And if you can get two 60mms, they would fit on the PCI brackets as exhaust.


----------



## scottath

Are not the top ones supposed to be exhausts?
Hot air rises so bottom one intake and top 2 exhaust.....
And the 60mm fans - is that for the grill above the PCI slots or for cabletieing onto the slots?


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Marin.. does that spot cooler help your ram?

Yeah, it keeps it cool.


----------



## RADEON

What the heck, I'll put mine up...









It's not much, but it gets the job done.








Celeron Prescott 2.8 @ 3.7, 1.5v, 49 deg C in prime95.

It's an intel stock copper core cooler with a Thermaltake fan zip tied to it. Some of the old timers probably recognize that fan as being the trademark 3 blade fan from the great Volcano12 for socket A. The fan has a thermal sensor that I taped to the copper core inside the center of the cooler. It stays nice and quiet unless it's working hard. It tops out at 5500rpms, and like 80cfm, and was unbearably loud, at least until I sanded all the blade and housing surfaces smooth with 1000 grit sandpaper. You wouldn't believe what a difference it makes! So, if you have loud fans, give it a try.









It's pretty humble, but it works...and it's MINE! I'm trying to get a hold of a conroe as soon as I can stop needing money for more important stuff. Gotta love SATA cables, though. There's hardly any clutter.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Are not the top ones supposed to be exhausts?
Hot air rises so bottom one intake and top 2 exhaust.....
And the 60mm fans - is that for the grill above the PCI slots or for cabletieing onto the slots?


1. Nah, intake is a lot better. Let me brainwash you: hot air does not rise. Everything you ever knew is a lie.

2. PCI brackets. If they fit on the holes above as well then that too but I had to use 40mm fans for there.


----------



## scottath

That is mine atm - that better?


----------



## scottath

bump slightly....

The 38mm intake at the top is almost completely blocked by the fan on the TRUE......


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
bump slightly....

The 38mm intake at the top is almost completely blocked by the fan on the TRUE......

Flip the top fan on the left to intake, and the one on the bottom to exhaust. Also i recommend flipping the PSU around to act as an extra exhaust.

Say, I remember helping someone (else?) about this configuration, was it you?


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Tiger_Btn

While these all look great ... some of these monsters must sound like a jet fighter with afterburners kicking.


----------



## Tiger_Btn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
You can see a bit more of the fans here.....









Do you realy need both Crossfire bridges? I dont and I've heard in other forums (AMD Game Forum for 1) that some people couldnt even get Crossfire working with both briges on, I dont know, seems overkill, but tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sub-Zero

Well everycard comes with one so why not.. I have never done crossfire yet.


----------



## Tiger_Btn

Well I'm running 4870's in Crossfire and I'm only using one bridge, works fine.


----------



## scottath

I put the 2 one because it give up to 2fps better, looks better, and well why not......


----------



## mustkill

is double fan effective?


----------



## scottath

No - and they are not double fans.

It is a fan and another - but with the fan bits all cut out
Then it's called a shroud - it's good to have a 38mm fan and better with a shroud on tight finned heatsinks/rads


----------



## xDhaha

are you saying its like a wind tunnel?


----------



## scottath

You could say that.....

Fan -> Tunnel -> Heat source-> Exhaust


----------



## caraboose

I don't have much but hey it looks nice.. until I put it in the rats nest...








http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q...2/IMG_1036.jpg

When I clean my case out again which could be soon, I'll take a pic with my ram, 280, and all my **** on it.

Edit: yes yes yes I know I have a rats nest.


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol are you caraboose from PBN?


----------



## caraboose

Maybe...:maybedodgy:


----------



## DarkNite

pbn?


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol PBN *****. This site is 150 times better. :nododgy:

Pbnation.com. A site that shouldn't EVER give tech advice.


----------



## caraboose

PBN, omg long story, paintball nation... www.pbnation.com probably the stupidest ****ing site on the planet.

Who are you from the nation?


----------



## ChrisB17

I will give you a hint. I invented the PBN scrub list. And I have robocop as my avatar. PBN used to be a great site for paintball. Now its a bunch of little 13 year olds who think they know anything about everything.


----------



## caraboose

Hm...
I know you ugh
Time to the GDT searching mobile.

Chris 2k3 WGP Rock?

PBN is ghay


----------



## ChrisB17

Lol yep thats me. I left when Sure shot and his boyfriend paintedsaint started talking crap.


----------



## caraboose

Lol, didn't supra get banned?


----------



## ChrisB17

Who knows. All the older members left. They couldn't stand the crap and people giving bad advice all the time. Supra probably got banned because he had a big mouth.


----------



## caraboose

Lol. I think we should start a thread or something, I fear this will lead to infractions.

Go on aim, add me
SGT caraboose


----------



## ChrisB17

Ok I added you but you signed off.

And to be on topic I will take some pics of my air cooling.


----------



## Sun

Larger pics in my Gallery.

Why are the Orochis getting so little love? Mine is quite nice. These photos are taken after 6 months of solid use, with no cleaning involved. Got to love the 300 front filter and wide spaced fins.


----------



## mustkill

one huge Heatsink!!!


----------



## v1ral

Ok I shall post....
here is my rig the first time ever.....
I was running a thermaltake Golden Orb 2..
I also added the north bridge fan mod on my EVGA 780i motherboard..

























Okay replaced the Golden Orb 2 with a Zalman Blue LED 9700

























Okay the finally.
This is my rig as it stands now...
Did some "minor" case mods...
I hope it's worthy of OCN...
Enjoy..!!!









































Thanks for checking it out..
shashoots.
v1ral


----------



## armada741

pics of my music work station...nothing special but i am changin the cooler to a TRUE120 or a swiftech compact h20 cooling kit...what ya guys think?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armada741* 
pics of my music work station...nothing special but i am changin the cooler to a TRUE120 or a swiftech compact h20 cooling kit...what ya guys think?

I`m thinking either a TRUE, Vendetta 2 or make your own budget loop with a swiftech 240 rad and that new block/pump combo from swiftech as well. Looks like you good airflow though so aircooling would do well.


----------



## PCpwnz

Compared to everyone elses my setup is crap.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sun*


Why are the Orochis getting so little love? Mine is quite nice. These photos are taken after 6 months of solid use, with no cleaning involved. Got to love the 300 front filter and wide spaced fins.










Wow, that HS is huge! What kind of temps are you getting with that thing?


----------



## xdust

click to any image, for best view
(klikni na nejaku fotku, pre lepsie zobrazenie)


*15x fan POWER!!!*














....'xdustx-->

Procak: INTEL Core 2 Duo E8500 - 3,53 GHz, 1475.5MHz FSB, 6MB cache
Ramka: 8GB DDR2 1100MHz PC8500 CORSAIR XMS2 DOMINATOR DHX (DualChannel)
Doska: Asus STRIKER II FORMULA - nForce780i SLi DDR2 1066
Grafika: Asus EN9800GX2 TOP -Core 750MHz Shader 1839MHz Memory 2152MHz
Zvuk: Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic 24-bit 7.1
HDD: SEAGATE Barracuda (ES.2) 500GB, SATA II NCQ 32MB cache
Zdroj: ZALMAN ZM750-HP, 750W, ATX 2.2, HeatPipe Cooler, SLI
Skrina: Thermaltake Armor (Black)
operacny: Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1


----------



## wire

Here is my setup.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd




----------



## SacredChaos




----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*












That's a nice looking case. Is that the same one that is listed in your sig?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


That's a nice looking case. Is that the same one that is listed in your sig?


It says 'luna' and the fan kinda looks like a moon so 'yes' is a safe bet. Plus I've never seen the case nor heard that name so must match.


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


That's a nice looking case. Is that the same one that is listed in your sig?


Yeah its the one listed in my sig ^^


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*


Yeah its the one listed in my sig ^^


Thanks for the reply. Sweet case


----------



## Marin

I'll take some new pics later.



And after some time spent in Adobe Lightroom 2.0.


----------



## Unstableiser

Plain old plain.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'll take some new pics later.



And after some time spent in Adobe Lightroom 2.0.











must be awfully loud b.c of the open case?


----------



## nhoj_yelbom

good looking systems! heres mine


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


must be awfully loud b.c of the open case?


Not really, barely louder than a having it in a case.


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


must be awfully loud b.c of the open case?


Seen mine lately - ~17 fans in it.........
Don;t have a current picture though.....

May be less than 17 in there atm - but still 14 is rather loud


----------



## Marin




----------



## killa_concept

If you look back on my previous posts, you'll see my old setup... I've since then upgraded it a bit

















That said, I guess I'll chip in my new pictures


































I'm in the process of working out a deal for another HR-03GT to replace the Rev A. that I have in there









Once I install the HR-03GT and two of the below HR-05s, keep an eye out in the Fore Sale section...
a Thermalright Package composed of an HR-03 Rev A and two HR-05s will be there soon enough


----------



## illidan




----------



## NGX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-said-*


Huhu...











god that looks awesome


----------



## NGX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'll take some new pics later.



And after some time spent in Adobe Lightroom 2.0.











hey whats that little fan over the ram? did u make that yourself? cuz its nifty!


----------



## FilluX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimodat*


hey whats that little fan over the ram? did u make that yourself? cuz its nifty!


It's a Antec Spotcool









-FilluX


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Heres mine as of now.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Suggestion: remove the grills, it's probably doubling the noise.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Mine








1x 120mm Ultra Kaze 3000rpm=133CFM on cpu,
4x 120mm Slip stream 1900rpm=110CFM, case fans, 1 intake, 2 exhaust
2x 120mm intake hdd, exhaust top=40CFM
1x 140mm intake, 100CFM


----------



## quadx

The 4 120mm fans are 100CFM +, I don't remember exactly.








1 80mm at the end of the GFX cards, not all that necessary but it's there.








2 x 60mm fans along with the ducting. Very efficient cooling for the cards.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Nice shroud


----------



## Marin

From another thread.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Antec 300. No cable management mods and I somehow got all my parts into it.


----------



## quadx

I'm about to loose the GX2s for 2 x 260s... still wondering if it'll be worth it.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*


I'm about to loose the GX2s for 2 x 260s... still wondering if it'll be worth it.


i say yes lol.


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*


I'm about to loose the GX2s for 2 x 260s... still wondering if it'll be worth it.


It's like 9800gtx vs gtx260 216. x2


----------



## quadx

You know I have 2 GX2s, right?


----------



## Lukeatluke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*


You know I have 2 GX2s, right?


gtx 260 sli? No go









Except if you microstutter alot.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


Suggestion: remove the grills, it's probably doubling the noise.


I pulled teh grill off the Kaze and the Side panel intake, gonna see what i can do about the bottom. the back exhaust is staying though, theres no real way for me to get my +12v connectors out of the way. Stupid Old PSU having Ridiculously short cables....







*goes and looks at a new PSU*


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*


I pulled teh grill off the Kaze and the Side panel intake, gonna see what i can do about the bottom. the back exhaust is staying though, theres no real way for me to get my +12v connectors out of the way. Stupid Old PSU having Ridiculously short cables....







*goes and looks at a new PSU*


You could always get extensions

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5167

1.66 shipped, this is my favourite store in the world


----------



## Mattb2e

I will admit my wiring situation is a bit out of control, lol.


----------



## Rick Arter

Heres what my rig looks like now redoing it for folding 24/7 not a very good set up here. Cooling is good but wiring and fan placement is ghetto.


----------



## subarug




----------



## Hoodcom

Mine isn't fancy, but it sure allows me to have a pretty good overclock on my processor, and keeps the rest of the system well cooled.


----------



## philbrown23

yes do it!


----------



## bluedevil

Found another pic......coming after Xmas, is a GTX 260 216, Noctua NH-U12P with 2 Scythe 1200rpm SlipStream 120mm fans, and a Q9550 E0.


----------



## Midnite8




----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*




















How do you like the q8200, I dont see to many people having them.


----------



## Midnite8

I mean it's alright, since I do some Photoshopping, web browsing, gaming, I thought I'd get a quad, I would've got the q6600 but fry's had a dirt cheap deal on this mobo/cpu combo. Yes, I know that this q8200 is a very poor OCer but I didn't want go that extreme on OCing. My motherboard and RAM is the bottleneck right now, I got it to the max limit at only 405 FSB/ 2.84 ghz.


----------



## Mattb2e

Your ram should be the only thing holding you back, that board should go close to 500 fsb with the right settings.


----------



## Midnite8

Hmm, really? I talked to another person with the q8200 and he said my motherboad cannot achieve anything higher than what it is right now.


----------



## arekieh

My pics will be up soon, Soon as im done my build on wednesday.
*Reserved*


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*


Hmm, really? I talked to another person with the q8200 and he said my motherboad cannot achieve anything higher than what it is right now.


its possible that you wont be able to get higher on stock voltage, but with increased voltage you might be able to get to around the 450-500 range, worth a shot to try and see how high you can go with fsb some day stability wise. Either way you have a pretty clean case in there


----------



## TehDOOM

Would that I had a drill


----------



## Midnite8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


its possible that you wont be able to get higher on stock voltage, but with increased voltage you might be able to get to around the 450-500 range, worth a shot to try and see how high you can go with fsb some day stability wise. Either way you have a pretty clean case in there










I upped the CPU Core voltage to 1.375 already, I guess that is not enough?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Midnite8*


I upped the CPU Core voltage to 1.375 already, I guess that is not enough?


I would advise you stay under 1.36v on your 45nm Quad. Anything over that, you risk degradation.


----------



## repo_man

I need to post my new pics, got a new PSU in last week.









*Posting to remind myself to do it later,lol. Going to bed*


----------



## Rajb1031

Heres my air cooled setup. with your CFM's combined, I AM .......


----------



## Marin

Two Sanyo Denki San Ace 120mm (1011); two Sanyo Denki Petit Ace 80mm (4011)


----------



## Rajb1031

your case reminds me of wonder woman's invisible plane. thats a sweet rig though


----------



## DraganUS

Sorry for the crappy pic, its taken with my celly.


----------



## christalnet

I love the look and feel of air cooled rigs... I've only had ONE water cooled PC, it was a bit of a hassle and to tell you the truth expensive and fussy.

Attachment 90321 AS YOU CAN SEE NO NB HSF

Attachment 90322 TAKE AN OLD PII AND STRIP IT'S HSF

Attachment 90323 USE THE FAN AND BRACKET

Attachment 90324 TAKE THE NB/HS FROM AN OLD INTEL BOARD AND USE THAT FOR SB

Attachment 90325 THERE YOU HAVE IT A FREE NB/HSF AND SB/HS!!!

I guess I'm just a bot of old school but i got a lot of ideas and get more from you guys, here are some rigs I have built in the last month and also a small "custom NB/HSF how to".
So here are finished products fromt his month so far...


----------



## christalnet

Attachment 90326

Attachment 90327

Attachment 90328

Attachment 90329

Attachment 90330

Thankx ALL!!!


----------



## christalnet

And this one I just finished!


----------



## fraudbrand

Need to do more cable management.


----------



## Trappistes

my first rig that i have put together myself. nothing fancy but i enjoyed my time doing it, just got all the parts in today.

well apparently my pictures are a bit large, but you can have a look here,
http://hellyea.org/newpc


----------



## christalnet

WOW rocks for a first build man, very utilitarian indeed. I like it.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

o.o i wish that was my first build! holy... wow... nice man


----------



## Marin

^^ Sanyo Denki San Ace 1011

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=170224

Quote:


----------



## Krame




----------



## Marin




----------



## TnB= Gir

While I'm technically not an air cooler, I still use fans. To go along with Marins' pics, I took some pics of my Panaflo U1A Ultra Speeds.


----------



## repo_man

Took out my second optical to ease airflow to my HDD (it's under the top optical in the old floppy bay) because I never use it and the HDD was a bit warmer than I would have liked. Also got the new 8800GTS in and added a 120mm on top of the bottom ones to add some airflow into the Reapers and over the gpu board. Dropped the GPU load temps ~5C


----------



## dakpyro525

yummy rigs in here.


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## itslogz

Wow never thought this thread would become so big. Nice stuff in this thread, i'll be posting a pic of my updated rig once I get all my new stuff in and finally cable mod my 900.


----------



## Marin

OMG YOU'RE BACK!

Where were you!?


----------



## mnishimura00

i just got my TRUE... This thing is humongous. I knew it was big but i was suprised when i held it for the first time.

Some pics next to a Zalman 9700 for reference.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## Adrienspawn

Random pics:

Silver Kaze










Top of the Cosmos S










TRUE is actually thinner than the Vendetta 2


----------



## bLinkZor

New CPU cooler

























This is my other computer. My girlfriend bought me that CPU cooler. It's an AC Freezer pro 7.


----------



## Jahren

Here are my pics of my new temp machine :S














































**Oh and I know about cable management, only.. My cables are too short XD**


----------



## jerms

here's a pic of my TRUE with an antec tricool fan on it









(I'm currently waiting for a 8pin extension cable (the shop I ordered from is closed until the 5th)


----------



## ljason8eg




----------



## itslogz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


OMG YOU'RE BACK!

Where were you!?


Got real involved in building up a spare engine for my car and ended up dropping 2000 on that since mid october up until now, still got probably 2000 or more to go on that. Decided to take a break on that since theres no neccesity in having a all motor car so it can hold off for a bit.


----------



## dakpyro525




----------



## eureka




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 









logitech G25


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
logitech G25









Haha out of everything that i have, that's always what someone else wants.


----------



## mfb412

damn right, my 4 year old momo is showing its age... i want a G25 :|


----------



## khameleon808

Well with winter being here, I have this bad boy sucking all this wonderful
cold air in from the window and was able to get some pretty good temps on this thing. Finally went sli but i got the new gtx+ with the slightly moved sli link so the bridge wouldnt match up.







hopefully a flexible bridge will fix that so i can actually use sli now. I know the pic is kinda ...excessive but i wanted to show as much as i could in one post without boring you with a bunch of pics

http://img240.imageshack.us/img240/8...omputersl9.jpg

there is a direct link to it. Any feedback whether good or bad is welcome









edit: also i really want to lap my cpu. as you can see the temps aren't exactly even, and i think lapping the cpu would help level those out. ive seen a few vids on youtube so i think i get the idea on how to go about it, just worried







also i dont know if HWmonitor goes below 5c on the cores cause im pretty sure ive got them colder than that once. oh well enjoy


----------



## Krame

New case, new cpu cooler and added an OCZ memory cooler.


----------



## itslogz

This pic will have to do for now, 1000HX should be here tomorrow and god knows when my 750I will be back. Will update when the PSU comes in...

Might be buying a rocketfish in the next few days if it doesnt go no where.


----------



## Marin




----------



## khameleon808

thats pretty badass man, im not a big fan of the twelve hundred case personally but thats a neat little setup you got there


----------



## itslogz

New PSU came today, cant manage my wires right now until i dremel the bottom hole for PSU fan out bigger and drill another 2 1/4" hole for wires to pass through, this beast is too big and the old holes wont work now haha


----------



## skorched

Well here's my sig rig...nothing special compared to the others in this thread, but nonetheless...my masterpiece.








No case mods or anything, just cable ties and hiding the excess as best I could! Pics aren't the best quality, but pretty good considering I took them on my blackberry.


----------



## aaronmonto

Krame, that is one heck of a neat install. Really dig it. My pics will be coming soon.


----------



## Vule

TRUE vs TRUE Black









 

TRUE lapped:



TRUE Black lapped:



Together











TRUE mounted with Noctua P12 & OCZ Freeze:


----------



## cr1

Hardware subject to change; not quite done...


----------



## Kerelm

Heres mine, i plan on going silent soon ditching the armor and the led fans for a antec p182 and some silent fans.


----------



## ^Son_Gokou08

^nice. i love the way you managed those cables. your rig looks so clean









btw, here's mine. these pics were taken by a webcam so sorry for the poor quality. i also turned my ccfl off coz the webcam couldnt handle it.


























...before i switched to intel


----------



## Modulus

I new here in the forum, found this thread and so I post an old pic of my case.










I'm working on it right now trying to OC this thing. Maybe I'll update this post when I'm done.

P.S.: If your wondering what cooler this is, it's the IFX-14 from Thermalright:
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_pa...50aHVzaWFzdA==
Cost me $79, I had to, it was the biggest one I could get my hands on at the time.


----------



## Modulus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*


The 4 120mm fans are 100CFM +, I don't remember exactly.








1 80mm at the end of the GFX cards, not all that necessary but it's there.








2 x 60mm fans along with the ducting. Very efficient cooling for the cards.










Cool, you used a server chassis!


----------



## .Style

My PC atm..Currently strewn across the desk...


----------



## nzbleach




----------



## .Style

Gorgeous Sytems Nvbleach, from XS? I dont post on there I just lurk


----------



## kimosabi

^^Those are nice, nzbleach!









My 900


----------



## nzbleach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Gorgeous Sytems Nvbleach, from XS? I dont post on there I just lurk










Yep from XS. Im new here so you'll have to show me around









I joined these forums for the Socket 462/Socket A community because there doesnt seem to be any of them anywhere else!


----------



## FilluX

@Nvbleach

Could you post some more pictures of the system in the last picture?

It looks so awesome!


----------



## nzbleach

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
@Nvbleach

Could you post some more pictures of the system in the last picture?

It looks so awesome!


Sure :


----------



## Marin

Yeah, I saw that on XS, very nice.

Anyways.







Flash + 30 second exposure.


----------



## rRav3n

^^ wish my mini was that clean ... i really need to look into tidying it


----------



## muledeer

This is my aircooled rig I just added the Tuniq Tower
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6239.jpg


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muledeer*


This is my aircooled rig I just added the Tuniq Tower
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6239.jpg


Mucho clean

Love what you did with the wires straight out of the PSU lol


----------



## Oscuro

This thread is seriously lacking in the mATX flavour. I've seen one mATX based system, and it was in a mid tower!




























Silverstone TJ-08
Scythe S-Flex 2000 RPM intake
Scythe Kaze Jyuni 2000 RPM exhaust

Going to dust it today and take some more pics of my little beast.


----------



## D.J.S.

This is my air bencher . , please don't mind the cable mgmt , I have 400 lbs of stuff thrown into that 300 case .

Were lookin at 2X 110mm 100 cfms on the gpu 2x 92mm 84cfm on the cpu 
and one hidden 110mm intake in front panel over hd, and blowing across ram.

I actually have 6 gb in it now and cables a bit neater.


----------



## skywarp00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vigilante* 


















Double sided tape for those 2 fans????


----------



## Krame




----------



## Adrienspawn

Makes me want to stick my XTC back in. Needs a mod to fit over the Mushkins though.


----------



## mfb412

not so good but hey, thats what a phonecam from a nokia N70 gives ya
































note: generic speakers are due to a faulty logitech X 530 subwoofer...


----------



## AntiHeroUK




----------



## jolebole

Quote:


Originally Posted by *armada741* 
pics of my music work station...nothing special but i am changin the cooler to a TRUE120 or a swiftech compact h20 cooling kit...what ya guys think?

Zalman not good enough for you? I was just thinking of getting one.


----------



## LegendaryC

Yes, that is a slinky.


----------



## Krame




----------



## lukyjay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun* 
Here is my contribution: Asus P5k Deluxe, E6850 w/ Ultima-90 + Scythe 120mm fan in a modded Antec 900 case.



















http://www.sadtrombone.com/


----------



## JMT668

my input!









old pic i have tidied it all up since. need to get new pics up soon


----------



## JTS Telecom

No video card testing yet. just checking temps with air.

4000 MHz at 82c at 100% Load on air cooling
inside the HAF


----------



## ljason8eg

Umm...that load temp is a bit on the high side, even for i7.


----------



## JTS Telecom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Umm...that load temp is a bit on the high side, even for i7.

It was 96 with stock cooler and no overclock.

I figured 82-85 at 4GHz was not too bad under extreme load

thats over 50 percent add in speed. i guess liquid is next


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTS Telecom* 
It was 96 with stock cooler and no overclock.

I figured 82-85 at 4GHz was not too bad under extreme load

thats over 50 percent add in speed. i guess liquid is next

Maybe it's not too bad given the condition, but temps like that will shorten the lifespan of the chip by a considerable amount.


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Maybe it's not too bad given the condition, but temps like that will shorten the lifespan of the chip by a considerable amount.


I wouldn't say considerable, but it definitely does not do good to it.


----------



## ChrisB17

The max temp for the I7 is like 67.9-70*c. 80+ is WAY TO HOTT.


----------



## 3400Modified

Will be changing tomorrow but here we go...

Lapped CPU


















Case setup









Thermaltake Big Typhoon.... $15 cooler...









Cleaned up wire routing as much as you can with an OCZ Powersupply









More to come after tomorrow... Cooler lapped pics, and new cooler install.


----------



## bbjsw10

Can't wait til I can post here, getting ancy.


----------



## Paraleyes

Wow! That was a lot of fun looking through all of those! Very cool stuff! I really want to share what I have accomplished with my motherboard cooling mod. I don't think anybody has every attempted anything like what I did. Please check out my thread if you like what you see in the picture below. I am looking for other bold attempts at air cooling, so please add anything to my thread if you have something that you think fits. Oh yeah, you guys really make me want to buy a true!
My thread is located HERE!


----------



## cr1




----------



## scottath

Paraleyes - nice work with the ablve picture...quite eye catching
ANd the mod is also quite good - nice work


----------



## Paraleyes

Thanks, Scottath


----------



## DOOOLY

My computer cablemanagement is messy need some extensions for PSU


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Coolermaster Cosmos case, 4 tricools,2 silenx










I like the heat shield by your PSU keeping that bottom fan from blowing any heat in. You should make one around those dominator fans on the top, bottom and outer sides to more efficiently duct out your GPU's heat. Maybe make them out of aluminum and paint them black?

Energy drink cans work great for heat shields. You can flatten them out by rolling them against an edge of a counter desk and you can bend it super easily and accurately by clamping it between two boards. Just a suggestion. Love your case! I'm totally jealous!

EDIT: So... reading on, I see all the changes you made. I still think a shroud around the dominator fans would be sweet.


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*




















Fr0stbyte got a cleaning today with my air compressor, it feels fresh as a rose. Also redid the Duorbs connectors to a 3 pin, works flawlessly, and it's one less cable.


How do you like your Thermaltake V1?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nhoj_yelbom* 









What keyboard is that? Is that the G15? I thought it was red LED lit?! I just ordered the old version of the G15 because I don't like the red LEDs. Grrrrrr...


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quadx*












More paper ducts... Very cool, but you can do that with Aluminum using a roll of aluminum roofing valley metal or flashing and it will match your case. It's super cheap at your local hardware store. Check out my interior duct link in my signature to see what I'm talking about. Sweet case btw!


----------



## Krame




----------



## cr1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*


What keyboard is that? Is that the G15? I thought it was red LED lit?! I just ordered the old version of the G15 because I don't like the red LEDs. Grrrrrr...


Paraleyes--Where can I order the older G15 (with the *Blue* LED)...?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cr1*


Paraleyes--Where can I order the older G15 (with the *Blue* LED)...?


here


----------



## Paraleyes




----------



## cr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
here

Thanks-


----------



## Freelancer852

Here we go, some of these pictures were from before my current graphics card and 140mm fan relocation...


----------



## zelix

what kind of case is styxinpix on the first post?


----------



## Infinitegrim

i cannot find a way to take a picture of my case without destroying all the green light so here goes nothing.

All i need is some UV light to light up all the UV stuff on my mobo


----------



## Lilpinoy_510




----------



## thegameg

I just love ASUS Arctic Square's design


----------



## Tommytom22

Heres a couple just posted em on the cabling thread.... lol.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Everyone likes a sexy cooler
Gift wrapping paper makes a good background


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
Everyone likes a sexy cooler
Gift wrapping paper makes a good background









Cool man! Post pics after install too!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
Cool man! Post pics after install too!

aah seeing you post hurts me... he's actually being sold off on another forums because I can't use him in my small htpc (40mm too tall) nor my main rig because the insides of case don't have clearance for him :swearing:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's all sexy and good until the black starts chipping

Attachment 99096


----------



## Tricky

I like it.


----------



## cr1

I know I've seen a PC like mine around here somewhere, I just don't know where....


----------



## kgd1

Attachment 99327

Attachment 99328

Attachment 99329

Attachment 99330

Attachment 99331


----------



## Freelancer852

Hey guys, don't forget me!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Cable management doesn't exist because PSU is temporary.


----------



## Freelancer852

Are you going to mod that case up? The Rocketfish's seem amazing for case mods from what I've seen.


----------



## GeforceGTS

The much overlooked Vendetta 2







Actualy keeps with my Q6600 under 45c at full load while folding with tjmax set to 90c and 1.47v..

Pictures aint great, I fail at taking pictures.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I rather like that Vendetta.

And yes, the fish will slowly be modded. Havent gotten the thing fully planned out.


----------



## smok1n-R

Helo!
*Cpu:*Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 2.8GHz
*Coller:* Asus Silent Square
*Stock Temperature:*15ÂºC/18ÂºC
*OC Temperature:*Not Tested



















Regards!


----------



## killerhz




----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
Hey guys, don't forget me!


Damn that's pus! What did you use to trim out that window? I'm jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgd1* 
Attachment 99327

Attachment 99328

Attachment 99329

Attachment 99330

Attachment 99331

Okay, my vote, as if there we're competing, is the orange LED designed cases. I just wish I had the motivation to swap out all my blue LED components. I love how that looks!


----------



## skorched

Vendetta 2!!!


----------



## Prong

Thermaltake duorb on Q9400


----------



## Bassben79

Using cooler master V8!!! pretty amazing...


----------



## MW041443

I've actually changed it around a bit since this was taken, but none the less.


----------



## repo_man

My 1283 + shroud and my NB push/pull


----------



## mfb412

WOW CD you are harcore, P/P on NB


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I rather like that Vendetta.

And yes, the fish will slowly be modded. Havent gotten the thing fully planned out.


are you going to water cool? it seem like that case is designed for it, but not air cooling


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
WOW CD you are harcore, P/P on NB









Push/pull on NB and/or SB? I'm definately doing that when I get a chance.
















Edit: Same w/ my CPU. Maybe GPU, we'll see.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
WOW CD you are harcore, P/P on NB










CD? You mean me?


----------



## illidan




----------



## Paraleyes

Cut off NB stock heat sink fins.








Half way through lapping the stock cut off NB heat block.








Mounted Extreme Spirit II on top of stock heat block.








Removed ASUS decoration shield from stock SB heat block.








Clearance between GTX 260 and SB stock heat block.








Mounted Extreme Spirit II on stock SB copper pipe heat block with custom bracket.








Finished with added Mostfet Cooling fans.








Close up.








Airflow


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
CD? You mean me?









I was wondering why he said CD.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *illidan* 
*snip*

Nice Artic Cooling RAM heatsinks.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


CD? You mean me?










yeah sorry, i get you confused since both of you are so hardcore and change avy constantly







(blame me for being used to recognising users for their avy







)


----------



## Sullivan

That pc's airflow looks nice, good job on the north and south heat sinks.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

CM-690 Q6600 Main Rig










OCZ-Vendetta 2 and HR-05 IFX N/B










Bolt thru Mod

















Fabricated Custom Backplate

AC-Freezer Pro7 with same bolt thru Mod as above on My E6550 folding Rig










N/B Cooling










Wifes PC with AC Freezer Pro7


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
yeah sorry, i get you confused since both of you are so hardcore and change avy constantly







(blame me for being used to recognising users for their avy







)

Lol, I try to keep my avi the same for that reason (I do that too, notice avi's first) I'll be changing this one soon though, so keep an eye out
















Chenged up the flow a bit since last pics. Took one of the fans off the Extreme Spirit NB Cooler. The first fan's airflow was spooling the second fan up too high and it was just -too- loud. Louder than the GTX fan,lol. So I removed the second fan and just went with a push setup. The S1283 still has the shroud (loads with [email protected] at 58C @ 3.8ghz 1.408 vcore)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
That pc's airflow looks nice, good job on the north and south heat sinks.

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo

It's pushing 6:15 a.m. here in the Eastern time zone, and instead of waking up about now like I planned, I'm still awake. Maybe this insomnia has something to do with the waning grades this semester...

Anyways, I was checking out everyone's incredibly shiny heatsinks, bright led fans, and amazing cases for airflow. Noticed a few people talking about how they had a stock case or "basic" system compared to most, so I wanted to give those people something to brag about in comparison.

I give you my ghetto air cooled setup. Attempting to fold and convert vob files to avi at the same time...not a good idea on a stock $50 craigslist find (guy thought mobo was bad, turned out to just be a bad PSU).

















For whatever reason I can't get these to load in the page; throw ideas my way if you know what I'm doing wrong. When I look at this page, I can't see anything (links or images) in my post.

Also, given the dire need of some upgrades for this beast, I wanna throw out the idea that I have a snowboard and gear I'd be willing to part with for components


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *romphill*


It's pushing 6:15 a.m. here in the Eastern time zone, and instead of waking up about now like I planned, I'm still awake. Maybe this insomnia has something to do with the waning grades this semester...

Anyways, I was checking out everyone's incredibly shiny heatsinks, bright led fans, and amazing cases for airflow. Noticed a few people talking about how they had a stock case or "basic" system compared to most, so I wanted to give those people something to brag about in comparison.

I give you my ghetto air cooled setup. Attempting to fold and convert vob files to avi at the same time...not a good idea on a stock $50 craigslist find (guy thought mobo was bad, turned out to just be a bad PSU).



















For whatever reason I can't get these to load in the page; throw ideas my way if you know what I'm doing wrong.


http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=6123

http://www.overclock.net/album.php?a...pictureid=6128

I dunno, your links work, they took me to the OCN pages. If you have a photobucket use that, PB will give you an IMG code as well so you don't have to bracket anything.


----------



## paquitox

Here's my ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120:


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syjeklye*


*** is with this partyhard.ca restricted access thing going on? It's only on this page?


to me it is this page only, mods/admins/whatever get to figuring out what the hell is going on please >_>


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


to me it is this page only, mods/admins/whatever get to figuring out what the hell is going on please >_>


Happend to me also, lol. Not sure if it was the thread only or all threads here.


----------



## SVakaTOR

My beast


----------



## mfb412

id suggest putting the P12's on the TRUE and the S12's on the case
btw what is that huge square underneath your accelero?


----------



## SVakaTOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


id suggest putting the P12's on the TRUE and the S12's on the case
btw what is that huge square underneath your accelero?


Well do u think that P12 will outperform those two S12's?

The big thing under my AS1 is the LianLi PCI cooler. Works for taking out the hot air from that thingy and the case overall...









http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product...34&ss_index=83


----------



## Slyr7.62

SVaka, if the fan on top is a twin to the rear fan, I'd put those on the TRUE. If the top 1 is like the TRUE's current fans, I'd just remove it. W/ the triple fan sort of wind tunnel you've got going, I wouldn't want that top fan to disrupt airflow, if possible.


----------



## SVakaTOR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


SVaka, if the fan on top is a twin to the rear fan, I'd put those on the TRUE. If the top 1 is like the TRUE's current fans, I'd just remove it. W/ the triple fan sort of wind tunnel you've got going, I wouldn't want that top fan to disrupt airflow, if possible.


Yep i kinda noticed that the fan on top (S12) is not blowing anything out... I guess the P12 is taking the major hit of exhaling the heat out of my case. That is why I kept it there instead of replacing the dual S12's...
Thanks for giving a good tip. (Rep +)









But the question is still whether two S12's will be able to outperform a P12...


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SVakaTOR* 
Well do u think that P12 will outperform those two S12's?

The big thing under my AS1 is the LianLi PCI cooler. Works for taking out the hot air from that thingy and the case overall...









http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product...34&ss_index=83

well, depends, if you have 2x P12's, put 'em on the TRUE, if not, just keep the S12's, but the P's are better overall


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SVakaTOR*


Thanks for giving a good tip. (*Rep +*)








But the question is still whether two S12's will be able to outperform a P12...










Thnx. I might get to view the F/S Forum someday.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


well, depends, if you have 2x P12's, put 'em on the TRUE, if not, just keep the S12's, but the P's are better overall


Ok SVaka, if I got it right you have 3 S12's(1 on top, 2 on CPU) & 1 P12 in the rear. Indeed the dual P12's are better than a single S12.
I'd *leave it as is* myself, *and/or* if anything *remove* the *top P12* so not to disrupt airflow.

Edit: I was going to say how to use an S12 and P12 on the CPU then 2nd P12 in rear, but the slower fan might get overworked, so disband that idea.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Having a side fan going out lowered overall system temp by 9 degrees C. It also keeps gpu at 40-47 idle, 70 load (vantage)

I also have two top fans as intake.

No fans are on max. Gpu fan forced 40%, otherwise it turns off.


----------



## mfb412

is that a delta on a TRUE i see?


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## Mikecdm

Here are some pics of my smp folding rig in action.


----------



## Sullivan

I did a little tidying up, with a new sata power cable I bought, which reduces all my sata psu cable mess. I plan on doing reversed hard drives, which will clean up almost all my mess. Also, I have a antec spot cooler, that I just picked up, I just sleeved it, where should I put it?










I am thinking on my GTS250 when I get it. I went from this:










To this:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


well, depends, if you have 2x P12's, put 'em on the TRUE, if not, just keep the S12's, but the P's are better overall


Actually I have both p and s12's and both stink on true.

And yes those are delta 3.3k fans on my true.


----------



## scottath

Are those deltas rather quite on the TRUE say compared to my Sunon's - as yours has 3 blades and mine have 5?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

whats your sunon's specs?

I undervolt the deltas with noctua lna wires until fan controller gets here. Its at very low, (1200rpm) right now. the other delta is at 1600


----------



## illidan




----------



## .Style




----------



## Marin

San Ace H401


----------



## scottath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


whats your sunon's specs?

I undervolt the deltas with noctua lna wires until fan controller gets here. Its at very low, (1200rpm) right now. the other delta is at 1600


Slower sunon:
2800RPM
98CFM
36.5 dba max

Faster one:
3150rpm
120cfm
46.5dba max

Both 12v max - i run them between 12v and 6v


----------



## Rick Arter

My rig when I had it in the Aerocool ExtremeEngine 3T case, a P5K-E WI-FI,and a 7600GT.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 


San Ace H401

How is that in comparison to a single 1011 (which I'm running). Temps about the same? Noise?

It sure does look good to say the least.

Oh yeah, and here is me:


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


Slower sunon:
2800RPM
98CFM
36.5 dba max

Faster one:
3150rpm
120cfm
46.5dba max

Both 12v max - i run them between 12v and 6v


They are not quiet at all. The deltas were the only 25 deltas I could buy at the time. 3.3k rpm, 102 cfm 45dba max

but since i have them low at less than half of that, they are the quietest part of the rig (2k ultra kaze running at 1600 loudest)

They keep my qx9650 at 30 idle and 60 load (+/-2).


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

My little Scythe KAZE JYU SLIM SY1012SL12L 100mm Case Fan in my up coming incomplete build.


----------



## elite.ire

i guess ill post


----------



## repo_man

^^Nice! Not only is the rig sweet, your photography skills are pretty pimp too!


----------



## elite.ire

thanks man







, just got lucky with a few good shots i guess


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

May i join?










































All the fan grill has been removed

























Both intake filter door has been modded for best air flow


























What do you think?


----------



## mr.derp

great wire management!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's just too bad the Asus silent knight is such an ineffective cooler


----------



## justin146

I am back into the air cooled game until I get my loop setup for the new case. Good temps so far with my Xeon at 3Ghz.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

made in china pos


----------



## bentleya

Fans, i love them


----------



## elite.ire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


It's just too bad the Asus silent knight is such an ineffective cooler


its not that bad, keeps my Q6600 3.6GHz at about 35C idle and doesnt go above 50C when gaming and stuff


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elite.ire* 
its not that bad, keeps my Q6600 3.6GHz at about 35C idle and doesnt go above 50C when gaming and stuff

No offence, but I call shenanigans.

If your claim is true, then that would be better than a TRUE.


----------



## elite.ire

well i do have like ~12 120mmm fans in my case and i do live in ireland which is a cold climate, to be fair was just a guesstimate, ive never seen my cpu in the 60C's and it idles in the low to mid 30C's


----------



## randomizer

*Warning, not safe for the cable management pedantic.
*

Current rig:

(After my only real "attempt" at cable management. Took me about 30 seconds.)










And now for my no-longer-in-existence s939 rig. Surprisingly, it took me alot longer than the above, mainly because it was hard to get the cables out of the fan blades. (that 24-pin cable was a pain)


----------



## 500sd

OH MY GOD RANDOMIZER!!!!!
excuse me while i go look at my cable managed computer.
*sigh*man. imagine if i quoted those "pictures". horrible


----------



## randomizer

I did warn you







I do like to buck the trend a little, this thread would get monotonous if everyone had nice clean cables now wouldn't it?


----------



## mfb412

the dust on your exhaust fan makes me rage :|


----------



## randomizer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
the dust on your exhaust fan makes me rage :|

You should see the intake filters. Well, you can't.


----------



## UkuleleGod

Here is mine, I could do a better job with the cables, but they are all UV so i guess it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## skorched

^^ alien computer!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

man my nephews would love your colour scheme


----------



## mfb412

indeed SPARKLE 8800 GT


----------



## Compuzen

This is a setup I had a couple years ago. I was just dinking around and thought about doing an extreme air cooling pc. What do you think lol.

This thing moved massive amounts of air through the case. You could put your hand infront of the DVD drives and feel air blowing out any crack it could find.

This is before I discovered good cable management


















This is a 1000cfm blower I got off ebay for $80










I "modified" a 50 pack CD-R cover to reduce down to the 100mm dryer hose I used, and then back again into the front of the pc.


----------



## krnx714

Wow 1000cfmblower LOL! Epic.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Edit: No sleep


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


80$ is a lot for 100cfm. You could have gotten a 133cfm Ultra Kaze for about 15 shipped. I suspect the turbine pushes out more than 100cfm though.


I am pretty sure he said 1000 CFM not 100..


----------



## Compuzen

Lol, yeah. Its 1000cfm. They run $300+ in industrial catalogs, so $80 was a good deal. I took it to work to use as a cooling fan to cool down plastic drums that just come out of a mold. Its been running 24hrs, 3 days a week for about 3 years now. I could probably incorporate into my current core i7 build if I wanted lol.


----------



## Benladesh

How loud is that thing?


----------



## Compuzen

With no pressure on it (without the hose) its super quite. I'd say lower than 120mm 100cfm fan. Once you add some resistance to it, it would speed up to counter act and build even more pressure. With it connected, it was about as loud as a box fan. I'm so tempted to try it out on my new system when I get the room to set it up lol.


----------



## j0z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Compuzen*


With no pressure on it (without the hose) its super quite. I'd say lower than 120mm 100cfm fan. Once you add some resistance to it, it would speed up to counter act and build even more pressure. With it connected, it was about as loud as a box fan. I'm so tempted to try it out on my new system when I get the room to set it up lol.


Mother of god.

And thats the perfect intake fan ive got to say.


----------



## itslogz

Im back in the air cooling game LOL


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

My new toy

Not the best image I took, I did it in like a minute (editing included).


All hail Stock Cooling


----------



## repo_man

^^^ *cough cough* BS *cough*


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:

System: Phoenix
CPU
e6750,lapped @ 3.8ghz (475x8) Motherboard
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R Memory
OCZ Reaper 1066 2x 2gb Graphics Card
BFG 9800GTX OC
Hard Drive
300gb SATA Maxtor Sound Card
onboard Power Supply
Antec 80Plus 500w Case
Antec 300 + cable management
CPU cooling
Xigmatec S1283 Lapped+bolt through *GPU cooling
Stock dual-slot* OS
XP Home SP3 Monitor
19" Samsung 932bw
hah your sig says your on stock GPU too









After I'm done testing the card to make sure it's fine for a week, Ill throw one of my HR-03gt I have lying around on to it.


----------



## repo_man

I was referring to you actually _owning_ the 4890, not the stock air cooling solution


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

oh why didn't you just say so









Here ya go


----------



## Adrienspawn

Oh snap!


----------



## repo_man

*bows*


----------



## DraganUS

Looks Gooooood


----------



## justin146

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*


My new toy

Not the best image I took, I did it in like a minute (editing included).


All hail Stock Cooling


looks like they ripped the cooler off of some old 8800GTX's....


----------



## mfb412

its official, XFX cools their 4890;s with 8800 GTX coolers


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Rofl I love how I got this card. Some impulsive guy was selling it for $150 flat on OCF. He posted the sale at 2AM and I happen to be in the right place at the right time. I saw the thread and I instantly dibs it lol. I was about to buy a 4850 originally


----------



## Josh81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*


Rofl I love how I got this card. Some impulsive guy was selling it for $150 flat on OCF. He posted the sale at 2AM and I happen to be in the right place at the right time. I saw the thread and I instantly dibs it lol. I was about to buy a 4850 originally










damn..i don't even have money right now but if someone reputable was selling that for 150 i'd buy it in a second


----------



## mfb412

why not fill out your specs kik?

i see an HR 01 combined with HR 05's, amirite?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


why not fill out your specs kik?

i see an HR 01 combined with HR 05's, amirite?


There ya go, I made a temporary one.


----------



## The Wally

New Corei7 system


----------



## Lord Xeb

Case Panel off:









In teh dark (sorry about the picture quality):









Teh Front:









Teh Back (The paint job isn't perfect but it isn't all that noticable if you do not pay attention to it







):









Innards:

Bottom cathode converter box hidden with on and off switches for top and bottom cathodes







:









Top cathode converter box hidden away ninja style:









Bottom Cathodes:









Top Cathodes:


----------



## scottath

@The Wally - put the fan on the other side of the TRUE - much better temps await.
@Lord Xeb - try your heatsink the other way - my TRUE performs better venting out the back than out the top....


----------



## Lord Xeb

Thats not a TRUE man. It is an s1283. Also, I cannot put it the other way. The fan would be in the way of the RAM. Also, <.< I just put a fan shroud on my Kaze


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Thats not a TRUE man. It is an s1283. Also, I cannot put it the other way. The fan would be in the way of the RAM. Also, <.< I just put a fan shroud on my Kaze










he was talking about the other fella with the TRUE >_>


----------



## scottath

Yeah - was talking to the other guy about the TRUE.
Why can you not rotate your cooler - do your ram dimms have a large heatsink on them?

I run mine covering my ram.....i just put a fan under it to circulate air under there.


----------



## CDMAN

My True Copper on my bench table:









My True Copper on my bench case:


----------



## scottath

Looks nice - now get overclocking.....

It is alot darker a copper colour than i expected..


----------



## drnip

*CLICKY CLICKY CLICKY*













4.75ghz at 1.4v on air!!!!


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drnip* 







*CLICKY CLICKY CLICKY*













4.75ghz at 1.4v on air!!!!


Thats crazy looking. Great job man. Crazy high do clocks too.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
Looks nice - now get overclocking.....

It is alot darker a copper colour than i expected..

The pic's I posted were for my test bench for back in Nov. when I first got my i7 965. Here is a link to those benchmarks:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post4889480


----------



## Adrienspawn




----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I will take a guess shot here, your going to use those empty frames and attach them to the SAN ACE to help keep the airflow straight forward?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ* 
I will take a guess shot here, your going to use those empty frames and attach them to the SAN ACE to help keep the airflow straight forward?

ding ding ding!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


ding ding ding!


I love my picture reading skills


----------



## freakb18c1




----------



## repo_man

Nice board Freak!









Here's my UD3R with new brass mounting plate for my Xiggy (thanks to Nafljhy!)




































Full log/replacement thread can be found here!!


----------



## freakb18c1

repo_man said:


> Nice board Freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW how much did your temps drop from that bolt thru mod i have old Danger den kit i may attempt something like this


----------



## repo_man

freakb18c1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *repo_man*
> 
> 
> Nice board Freak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW how much did your temps drop from that bolt thru mod i have old Danger den kit i may attempt something like this
> 
> 
> Well, I was already using the Xiggy stock hardware with some springbolts and a backplate for a bolt-on kit, so the difference was marginal. I did however, get a 1-2C drop from the better pressure this brass plate has over the stock Xiggy hardware.


----------



## mfb412

damn repo now im jealous









im going to get a P45-UD3R in about 1.5 months, since my P35 is eff'd
and youre making me wonder what ill do with it when i have it









btw i noticed, is it best to have a fan pushing or pulling on the NB? (downwards, as the stock UD3R / P35 is)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
damn repo now im jealous









im going to get a P45-UD3R in about 1.5 months, since my P35 is eff'd
and youre making me wonder what ill do with it when i have it









btw i noticed, is it best to have a fan pushing or pulling on the NB? (downwards, as the stock UD3R / P35 is)

Man, you'll love it, I adore this board! I've pushed it up to 500fsb on this e6750









You talking about the stock NB cover? It has a metal plate over it, so a fan won't really help any. Although, you _can_ peel the cover off (it's simply taped one, gently pry it off) and get some nice airflow into the fins. You can see how the fins look behind my CPU on the mosfets. The NB section is the same way. I would think that pushing air down into the cooler would be best, but I don't see where trying it either way to find out would be bad.

My bad if you were speaking of my copper NB cooler,lol.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Man, you'll love it, I adore this board! I've pushed it up to 500fsb on this e6750









You talking about the stock NB cover? It has a metal plate over it, so a fan won't really help any. Although, you _can_ peel the cover off (it's simply taped one, gently pry it off) and get some nice airflow into the fins. You can see how the fins look behind my CPU on the mosfets. The NB section is the same way. I would think that pushing air down into the cooler would be best, but I don't see where trying it either way to find out would be bad.

My bad if you were speaking of my copper NB cooler,lol.

allright, cant wait









yes, its stock im talking about


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
allright, cant wait









yes, its stock im talking about

Yea, the stock is great, just those blue covers on them really restrict airflow. I took mine off pretty soon after getting it. Then I got the TT Extreme Spirit for my NB and took the stock off permanently.


----------



## MXjunk127

The TRUE is truly a massive beast, not much but its mine! What art!
//end epeen


----------



## freakb18c1

MXjunk127 said:


> The TRUE is truly a massive beast, not much but its mine! What art!
> //end epeen
> 
> beast 12gigs jesus..


----------



## andygoyap

True 120 Copper, and zalmans









mod for true copper!


----------



## mfb412

why so many gotdamn fans?


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why so many gotdamn fans? 

i was bored, had extra fans lying around


----------



## Adrienspawn

Really nice work on the cable management and cleanliness.

I also had middle fans in my old Cosmos 1000 but not nearly as much space as in that case.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

Worked so long on this, It's finally done.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I know I know double posting bad bad, but I had to show the others next to the other images


----------



## Swiftes

Nice pictures IKIKUINTHENUTZ


----------



## mfb412

very nice pics...
now i ask, WHY THE HELL are all your heatsinks without fans?


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


now i ask, WHY THE HELL are all your heatsinks without fans?


HTPC? Wants it to be silent is my guess...


----------



## Papa.Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IKIKUINTHENUTZ*


I know I know double posting bad bad, but I had to show the others next to the other images


WOW, that must be the king of all silent HTPC's!

Great pics btw


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Style* 
HTPC? Wants it to be silent is my guess...

why not put some med speed yate loons at least?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

1. There are no 120mm fan holes
2. Tv tuner card in the way for any fan on hr-03 as shown in image
3. Even if I could install a fan on to the hr-03 the fan clips would be contacting something making something short out (everything is crammed to hell inside)
4. I tried installing a internal 120mm fan internally to help directing air flow but that failed miserably when I got cables refusing to budge and stacked (a common problem in HTPC cases, you got no room to hide cables lol)
5. Medium speed Yate loons are too loud for my preference 
6. I never install a fan over 1000 rpm into any of my builds, NEVER (unless I use a voltage resistor for higher speed fans to force those specs)
7. I'm a low noise enthusiast, a rarity in these forums








8. This is a passive build and it is a negative airflow convection in the case. You can't see it but there are cut holes on the top cover of the case, air is forced through over the video card because of the negative pressure

Technically I can cut a 120mm hole for the top of the case and install one overhead but the last time I cut a case, I ruined it. Since this case cost me over $100 and I cannot find a retailer selling replacement parts just in case I mess up, I'm reluctant do do so lol.


----------



## donnybrook

just ran through an hour on OCCT idle 5-9c full load never hit 30. very excited. just gotta get that mount so i can put my memory in the right config. oh and a new psu >.> hehe this little guy is almost outclassed.

EDIT: whoops lol its very late and i just realized this is the intel aircooled gallery >.> sorry!


----------



## whipple16

well these are the pics of my old rig but all in the new case. I'm still waiting/deciding on a new cpu cooler.

Gonna get either a Megahalems or a TRUE just gotta decide which route to go since they seem pretty similar.


----------



## skorched

Get the Megahalem.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skorched* 
Get the Megahalem.


----------



## Josh81

you guys going for silent setups..any of you try a hard drive silencer? i've bought a fan controller and the only thing i can hear now is my hard drive spinning and being accesed


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
you guys going for silent setups..any of you try a hard drive silencer? i've bought a fan controller and the only thing i can hear now is my hard drive spinning and being accesed

I got the Scythe HD stablizers, put two HDs in each, and now the only thing I hear from them is a bit of clicking when benching them or copying huge files.


----------



## jaded25

Sorry for the crappy phone quality pics


----------



## raresvintea

i present here, my brand new computer.


----------



## dcshoejake

E8400
640GB Western Digital Black AALS
eVGA 750i FTW
TRUE W/ 2 Slipstream 3000
Xion Modular 800W
4x1GB OCZ SLi 800MHz 5-5-5-15
Creative XFi
Antec 1200
eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SSC


























Yes I know the Mobo and CPU connectors aren't on, I'm waiting for the extensions..


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raresvintea* 
i present here, my brand new computer.

if you cant hid them, make them straight.


----------



## zhevra

Move one of the lights to the bottom of the case. There should be room between the case window/PSU, hides it very well : )


----------



## Josh81

everytime someone posts an antec 1200 pic i want it even more...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Need wire management sooooo bad


----------



## Bob Santana

idk if anyone posted this yet but it was on ocf









i'd say this is a little bit of overkill lol


----------



## ljason8eg

I'd go so far to say those fans use more wattage at full speed than that GPU does under load lol.


----------



## andygoyap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bob Santana* 
idk if anyone posted this yet but it was on ocf









i'd say this is a little bit of overkill lol

What kinds of fans are those ? 

120x50 ?? 120x100 ? lol


----------



## Spxprovost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andygoyap* 
What kinds of fans are those ? 

120x50 ?? 120x100 ? lol

none other then delta


----------



## mfb412

those are 120x76








Dual motor delta's 220 CFm at 60 db with a crapton of static pressure...
i wonder if those could be the 300 CFM dual motor sanyo denki


----------



## Tom-uk

what sort of temps you getting?


----------



## Unlimate

*Here is my case pictures *


----------



## UkuleleGod

Here we are:


----------



## SumitBahl

I stumbled across this thread while searching for air cooling on google.
I was blown away by the systems listed here.
Mine is nothing compared to you guys.
This is my first build.
These are the fans I have:
Front :120 mm Blue LED fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA
Rear : 120 mm standard fan, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA
Top : 120 mm Blue LED fan x 1 (Purchased separately)
Bottom : 120 mm fan x 1 (This is the one that was replaced from left side panel),
Left: 120 mm Blue LED fan x 1, 1200 rpm, 21 dBA (Purchased separately)
A total of 5 (2 normal + 3 LED) independent fans + 1 fan in PSU + 1 140mm fan on processor + 1 fan on GPU = 8 fans.

The things in pipeline for upgrade are:
Motherboard
CPU Cooling (Gotta get rid of that crappy OE Intel fan).

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## hurrp

jesus christ








the OEM heatsink that came with my Intel E6750 was much bigger than that.

i just orderd 2 of these for my TRUE if there too noisy then im going to swap them for 1900 RPM scythe slipstreams.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=FG-003-DE


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hurrp*


jesus christ








the OEM heatsink that came with my Intel E6750 was much bigger than that.

i just orderd 2 of these for my TRUE if there too noisy then im going to swap them for 1900 RPM scythe slipstreams.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=FG-003-DE



59 dba rated? thats crazy high. You need a good fan controller.

My deltas on teh true spins at only 2400. good enough for the sound it causes.


----------



## SumitBahl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hurrp*


jesus christ








the OEM heatsink that came with my Intel E6750 was much bigger than that.

i just orderd 2 of these for my TRUE if there too noisy then im going to swap them for 1900 RPM scythe slipstreams.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showpr...odid=FG-003-DE


Yea, Will upgrade it soon.
Can you suggest something?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SumitBahl*


Yea, Will upgrade it soon.
Can you suggest something?


Xigmatek HDT-S1283V Dark Knight


----------



## hurrp

i have a urge to get a tech station now and use it instead of my antec 902.


----------



## Sullivan

Do you really need to lay a CCFL on there? lol


----------



## Russel

So many cool looking systems around here!

Here's a photo of my system.


----------



## Mattb2e

New case I just picked up.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mattb2e* 
New case I just picked up.

that p5k looks so small


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


that p5k looks so small










its really not all that small, the case is just GINORMOUS


----------



## Sethy666

Heres my Xiggy Thor's Hammer after I attached it to the mobo.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hi guys...
this is my pc case and it's fans...hope the pics
are viewable.










P.s:Sethy666 that's great cooler man :d
As i can see u got in the background a Zalman...
Did u replace it with that one?What temp differences u got?


----------



## ljason8eg

Here's a teaser of my i7 build. Still waiting on the RAM.


----------



## Sethy666

@TRELOXELO

Quote:



P.s:Sethy666 that's great cooler man :d 
As i can see u got in the background a Zalman...
Did u replace it with that one?What temp differences u got?


Thanks - I replaced the Zalman with the Xiggy. It was the first time I have ever seen my CPU temp go below 30c at idle. At load she peaks at 45c. I love this cooler


----------



## UnAimed

My rig


----------



## mfb412

push/pull.
you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
My rig

Yeah man, you have the fan(s) facing the wrong way .


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
push/pull.
you're doing it wrong.

That _is_ push/pull, he just has it facing towards the front instead of the back.

If the rear fans were intakes it would work, but they look like exhausts in which case flip either them or the CPU fans around.


----------



## skugpezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
My rig

never mind


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UnAimed* 
My rig

Dude, with that rig, it's a crime that it doesn't have WC'ing.


----------



## Rayce185

My current ghetto setup:


----------



## covert ash

Here's mine.

*Before case mods and only one LCD:*




























*After with second LCD:*





































The modding still isn't done yet. My to-do list includes:
- sleeve the various cables
- replace SATA cables
- replace some fans with more S-Flex's
- replace side panel with a windowed one (or cut one myself)
- more cable management

With work starting to pick up now, I really hope to be able to get this done by the end of the summer.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey i got a rocketfish also can you put a pic of the top of case please. So i can see how you cut the fan holes.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Hey i got a rocketfish also can you put a pic of the top of case please. So i can see how you cut the fan holes.

It's not the most graceful job as I managed to scratch and nick a few parts of the outside of the top panel and even managed to miss drilling the hole properly for one of the fan screws. Anyways, here they are as requested:



















I used a 120mm fan as sort of a template and traced it with care to space them evenly apart. Definitely make sure to measure twice before cutting.


----------



## Rayce185

You're missing a screw...


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
You're missing a screw...









Yeah I botched up that screw hole.


----------



## mfb412

hmm missing screw you say?
all the fans on my case only have 2 screws


----------



## grawrsman




----------



## Volkswagen

Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with Dual SanCaes


----------



## mfb412

why do people keep instisting on doing push/pull wrong!?!


----------



## illidan

it's not wrong in this case, air is moving from back of the case to front


----------



## Syjeklye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
why do people keep instisting on doing push/pull wrong!?!

Because they failed aerodynamics 101.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


it's not wrong in this case, air is moving from back of the case to front



That's exactly the case- the Lian Li A05 has reverse airflow


----------



## anubis4DaKill

Here's my rig everyone. not complete yet though still a new graphics card to buy...


----------



## ljason8eg

Here's mine.

EDIT: anubis4DaKill, that CPU cooler's fan is backwards. Just an FYI.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Here's mine.

EDIT: *anubis4DaKill, that CPU cooler's fan is backwards. Just an FYI*.


beat me to it


----------



## Rayce185

Sig rig with four UK3000's and DIY cakebox shrouds


----------



## Volkswagen

Wow that looks interesting.


----------



## mfb412

massive air concentration


----------



## Rayce185

I can't wait to get the 252CFM Deltas! They'll probably tear a hole into the TRUE


----------



## OverVolter

..and blow your eyes out too. Only with the sound


----------



## illidan




----------



## Rayce185

Those are "only" the little brothers... The 252CFM one pulls 50watts!!!


----------



## anubis4DaKill

thanks guys tbh I never actually noticed... guess I must have been too preoccupied with the other fans lol. Have done a bit of cleaning now and reapplied my CPU cooler with some AS5 and turned the fan around... temps have dropped by 5C. I am such an idiot!!!!


----------



## covert ash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *illidan*


Videos. - Snip -












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


Those are "only" the little brothers... The 252CFM one pulls 50watts!!!









Video. - Snip -


OH...

MY...

GAWD!










I can't imagine having even one, let alone several vacuum cleaners in my case! How do people put up with them?? Geez, by comparison, my computer is silent (even though it really isn't) LOL!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


Those are "only" the little brothers... The 252CFM one pulls 50watts!!!















GREAT SCOTT MARTY! You could literally hear that thing spool up!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Proof that even SFF can hold there own up to the the "big boys"


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


GREAT SCOTT MARTY! You could literally hear that thing spool up!

















I made a thread about them: http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...0cfm-incl.html


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


Proof that even SFF can hold there own up to the the "big boys"











i don't see the picture?


----------



## SumitBahl

So, finally got CPU heatsink and fan. Coolermaster Hyper 212.
Also installed the Coolermaster 4-in-3 module and musketeer.
Also bought the OCZ RAM cooler. But, I am having trouble fitting it in the case.
After fitting the RAM cooler, it touched the graphics card.


----------



## SumitBahl

Here are a few more pictures and the video:


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## xlr8ter

Just thought I'd share my Megahalems

My CM 690 from my sig:









It's slightly tilting downward, but nothing too severe:









I call it my "Super-Mega-Halems"









Those are two Ultra kaze 3ks


----------



## yellowtoblerone

that thing's prolly over 9000 dB.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


that thing's prolly over 9000 dB.


pft 2 kazes? i have one 3k and 3 other 2600 RPM 120x38's by evercool, this thing is LOUD at 100%


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *covertash*


Here's mine.

*Before case mods and only one LCD: *




























*After with second LCD:*





































The modding still isn't done yet. My to-do list includes:
- sleeve the various cables
- replace SATA cables
- replace some fans with more S-Flex's
- replace side panel with a windowed one (or cut one myself)
- more cable management

With work starting to pick up now, I really hope to be able to get this done by the end of the summer.










I'm in love, nice & clean. Gratz!


----------



## mfb412

please people stop quoting all the pics...


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Those Delta fans.... Holy ****. They're nearly as loud as my Xbox


----------



## hurrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*


Those Delta fans.... Holy ****. They're nearly as loud as my Xbox










I used to use 2 FFB1212EHE Deltas on my TRUE, i could hear them from almost every room in my house.


----------



## covert ash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG* 
I'm in love, nice & clean. Gratz!









Awww... thanks!









I wish it was still clean now, but work has since taken over and it's messy again.


----------



## freak0

[


----------



## Paraleyes

I haven't posted here since I got my new MB. Check it out the upgrades!


----------



## [SilverToy]

My latest. I'm not to impressed with this particular Lian li; the thing runs hot!Typical core temps are Core 1-4: 35c 36c 38c 32c at idle and the fans at 100%. The lower GPU always is hot: 48 at idle with the fan a 75% is not uncommon. I'm adding another 120mm to the bottom pointing up at the GPU's and possible an additional blow hole in the top. But it's purrrrdy!! (IMHO)


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[SilverToy]*


My latest. I'm not to impressed with this particular Lian li; the thing runs hot!Typical core temps are Core 1-4: 35c 36c 38c 32c at idle and the fans at 100%. The lower GPU always is hot: 48 at idle with the fan a 75% is not uncommon. I'm adding another 120mm to the bottom pointing up at the GPU's and possible an additional blow hole in the top. But it's purrrrdy!! (IMHO)


Do you have a 2nd PSU in that or something blocking the upper 120mm fan? Otherwise, that case has two 120mm intake fans ans two 120mm exhaust fans. Plus very minimal internal heat generated by the bottom PSU. I don't think your temps are high at all. Idle temps don't matter anyways. What are your load temps?

My Idle temps are pretty high, but the movement to full load is only ever 8C max. That's because of all the heat from the N&SB being blown directly onto my CPU by those two 40mm and 60mm fans. Even if those weren't there, I'm sure my idle temps would be higher than yours.

An additional exhaust in the top couldn't hurt though as you mentioned. That would also create negative pressure inside your case and help reduce the amount of dust in your case. Or, you could always fabricate an intake duct from a location in the top of your case so that you could blow air directly downward onto you MegaHellaciousms Cooler.

Check out this link about how to make interior ducts out of aluminum inside your case.


----------



## [SilverToy]

What a difference a day makes! I did some reconfiguring and moved the hard drives to the upper section and removed the SATA back plate from the bottom (See below). The air comes in straight off the lower 140mm intake with no obstructions. It lowered the temps big time. The GPU's are running at 44c and 37c idle and under load, 70c and 60c under stress using OCCT for 20min, showing clear improvement.
Would negative pressure be increased by an intake or an exhaust fan? I have always had water cooling and have never messed with fan's much. I am thinking of another 140mm or 120mm intake mounted in the bottom blowing directly up half on the cards, and half on the CPU with one of your interior fan ducts. There is plenty of room for it.
When I stated _â€œI'm not to impressed with this particular Lian liâ€_ it was in the â€œHeatâ€(Bad pun) of the moment. I love this case, it will take a bit of tweaking.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

*"Black Ice"* in its glory


----------



## IRknnT

nice mini p180, let me post my matx rig as well...








just changed my front intake fans


























In its full glory!


----------



## .Style

I love that case, so much...So tempted to get one but would have to change mobos and HSF


----------



## Mariusz803




----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IRknnT* 
nice mini p180, let me post my matx rig as well...








just changed my front intake fans


























In its full glory!

what lain li case is that?


----------



## .Style

V350 or v351


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i like it. my mom needs a new computer, that would make a nice little setup for her.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*

























































Thermaltake V1 -


----------



## Mariusz803

I know i know... But for now until i get my supplies for overclocking it'll do me just fine.
And by far it is better than the stock cooling, how can i complain with that? Any game i own, max settings, done, no problem.

Why the harsh rejection mate? Or just not fan of it's good looks?


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusz803*


I know i know... But for now until i get my supplies for overclocking it'll do me just fine.
And by far it is better than the stock cooling, how can i complain with that? Any game i own, max settings, done, no problem.

Why the harsh rejection mate? Or just not fan of it's good looks?


I think your system is sweet. Maybe not the baddest ever, but the black case and red LEDs along with copper cooling with blue LEDs look ****ing awesome! The MB even matches up well.


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paraleyes* 
I think your system is sweet. Maybe not the baddest ever, but the black case and red LEDs along with copper cooling with blue LEDs look ****ing awesome! The MB even matches up well.

Haha thanks man.

Say if im' looking for a high performance cpu air cooler, instead of this Thermaltake V-1, which i know is not the best, would you recommend?

I've come across the Sunbeam CC Freezer, Scythe Infinity Mugen, TRUE120, Noctua, Titan Fenrir, Akasa Nero, and Scythe Mugen.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Prolimatech Megahalems.

Mugen on a budget.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Thermaltake V1 -























You quoted 6 pictures for that?


----------



## scottath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Haha thanks man.

Say if im' looking for a high performance cpu air cooler, instead of this Thermaltake V-1, which i know is not the best, would you recommend?

I've come across the Sunbeam CC Freezer, *Scythe Infinity Mugen, TRUE120 (I have it), Noctua (some of them - cannot remember the models)*, Titan Fenrir, Akasa Nero, and *Scythe Mugen*.

i recommend the bold ones + *Prolimatech Megahalems* similar to a TRUE - depends on the cpu as to whether it or the TRUE are better......


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
I know i know... But for now until i get my supplies for overclocking it'll do me just fine.
And by far it is better than the stock cooling, how can i complain with that? Any game i own, max settings, done, no problem.

Why the harsh rejection mate? Or just not fan of it's good looks?

i owned one before i had my TRUE, that waste of copper did 66C load at stock... granted, 5C better than stock but seriously... then i got my TRUE and i load at 54C at 3.2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Haha thanks man.

Say if im' looking for a high performance cpu air cooler, instead of this Thermaltake V-1, which i know is not the best, would you recommend?

I've come across the Sunbeam CC Freezer, Scythe Infinity Mugen, TRUE120, Noctua, Titan Fenrir, Akasa Nero, and Scythe Mugen.

Scythe mugen 2, TRUE, or noctua nh-u12p wold be absolutely fine.
sunbeam CCF is not recommendable, the mounting is god horrible


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
Prolimatech Megahalems.

Mugen on a budget.

You quoted 6 pictures for that?






























@ me for not editing them out


----------



## Mariusz803

mfb412,

I understand. I've seen my V-1 at 50c (but gaming, not full load). Idle it stays between 35-37c.

Since i plan to overclock once i read up some more, i'm pretty much decided on the *Megahalems*.

... just looking into what fan to run with it, whether a single or dual - if i have room. I've read up on CFM and Static Pressure, considering those and that i want a reasonably silent cooling, i'm thinking either _Noctua_ or maybe give the _Akasha Apache_ a go for fun - looks are kinda important to me.

Would you say i'm on the right path?


----------



## mfb412

none of those are recommendable for such a think, dense heatsink... an 86 CfM 120x38mm Panaflo wold be alot better, even if it was a single one


----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
mfb412,

I understand. I've seen my V-1 at 50c (but gaming, not full load). Idle it stays between 35-37c.

Since i plan to overclock once i read up some more, i'm pretty much decided on the *Megahalems*.

... just looking into what fan to run with it, whether a single or dual - if i have room. I've read up on CFM and Static Pressure, considering those and that i want a reasonably silent cooling, i'm thinking either _Noctua_ or maybe give the _Akasha Apache_ a go for fun - looks are kinda important to me.

Would you say i'm on the right path?

You'd get a lot of bang for your buck with a Xigmatek Red Scorpion S1283 and it would look sick in your case. Those Xiggy fans are pretty impressive on their own. I'm very happy with my Dark Night which is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Mariusz803

Thanks i'll keep this in mind... seems there are just more and more option the more i dig.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IRknnT* 
nice mini p180, let me post my matx rig as well...

just changed my front intake fans










In its full glory!


I'm looking at this picture... Where the Fk is the GPU, and why does the videocard only have half of it's cooler..

Haha, then I saw that it was a sound card.


----------



## Raenmaker

sorry for the crap photo skills

































The Tower of Doom no cellphone's


----------



## AgentJadeD

Heres the wiring job I did on my buddies Antec P182 Q9650 - 9800GX2 today.


----------



## DraganUS

Could be better, but not too shaby.


----------



## scottath

not too bad....

Raenmaker - nice tower...lol
and a very nice system - why you need 4 there?


----------



## Raenmaker

not a lot of desk space so i had to find away to get them off the desk and the floor thats the way i had it befor but they would get to much dust in them so thats what i came up with


----------



## scottath

but why 4? there is only 2 heads (kb/mouse/monitor)


----------



## Raenmaker

o ya in that pic you can only see two there is four here is a long vew of the computer room


----------



## Zerkk

Nice hollow mask


----------



## mfb412

got around to fiddling with my TRUE...


----------



## illidan




----------



## walker450

OK I am going to post this here anyways even though I have swapped my CPU over to WC. Since I have an Antec 1200, it is made for aircooling and I wanted to share with you all my attempt at cable management.

Also, note my add-on vid card cooler that rests on top of my uppermost GTX280. This is to blow air into the NB (or SB, I don't know...) heatsink.... This lowered temps around 5C from the stock 60mm fan that was supplied for it.

I have also arranged my 2 HDDs and 1 SSD in a fashion that permits max airflow to my vid cards, PS, and mobo.

Before::::::: (Zalman 9500)









*Here is after the re-arrange:::::::::::*

Poor quality... sorry!









Uuuuhhh SATA cables....


















Lower area:









Looking at the drive bays:









The GPUs with twin HDDs in front of them:









Again:


----------



## paquitox




----------



## Wishmaker

My little snookie


----------



## Boomstick68

Air cooling goodness.















[/IMG]


----------



## IntelFloyd

That Trad2 is awesome! I had some on my old 8800GTs and it kept them at near water cooling temps with 2 92mm fans.


----------



## Marcam923

Thought I would chime in here, let me know what you guys think!





































worklog:
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13503


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## Volvo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marcam923* 
Thought I would chime in here, let me know what you guys think!





































worklog:
http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=13503

cool system


----------



## Volvo

the rear exhaust 92mm AVC..









the Z9H741K cooler


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *walker450* 
OK I am going to post this here anyways even though I have swapped my CPU over to WC. Since I have an Antec 1200, it is made for aircooling and I wanted to share with you all my attempt at cable management.

Also, note my add-on vid card cooler that rests on top of my uppermost GTX280. This is to blow air into the NB (or SB, I don't know...) heatsink.... This lowered temps around 5C from the stock 60mm fan that was supplied for it.

I have also arranged my 2 HDDs and 1 SSD in a fashion that permits max airflow to my vid cards, PS, and mobo.

Before::::::: (Zalman 9500)









*Here is after the re-arrange:::::::::::*

Poor quality... sorry!









Uuuuhhh SATA cables....


















Lower area:









Looking at the drive bays:









The GPUs with twin HDDs in front of them:









Again:









Why did you use garden hose


----------



## poparamiro




----------



## Volvo

nice fans


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## Damir Poljak

Can I join this thread, I have only case and fans?







(so far...)


----------



## Volvo

lol you can definitely.
megahalem with 2 fans is still a fanned cooler


----------



## AgentJadeD

My Aircooled setup
Taken today.


----------



## Prospect

Hi all. Long time browser, first time poster.

Some really nice rigs








Here's a couple pics of my current setup. You can see more pics in the video link


----------



## Gunfire

Suspended Laptop HDD?

That's a good idea. How much vibration do you hear from it?


----------



## scottath

i thought it might have been a SSD - but either way
Suspended like that will be next to no vibration at all - especially if that is elastic as it looks


----------



## Prospect

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Suspended Laptop HDD?

That's a good idea. How much vibration do you hear from it?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottath*


i thought it might have been a SSD - but either way
Suspended like that will be next to no vibration at all - especially if that is elastic as it looks


The vertex doesn't need to be suspended since it doesn't make any noise, but I figured I'd suspend it anyways since that's what I was doing with the Samsung 1tb.
If I can hear the vibration, it'll bother me to no end


----------



## Mariusz803

Not much to say, i'm having fun with this one.
Enjoy.


----------



## mfb412

holy wall of fans batman!


----------



## Nlclock

Here is my current sig setup: (photos are made today







)


















Hope you guys like it,

Cya


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


holy wall of fans batman!


Hey you can never have too many! Getting a two 5 port bay toggle switches to control these puppies.


----------



## harrison

my cooler


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just my Media PC. Nothing special, but something to post I guess.

A 2006 Intel E6300 @ 2.4Ghz with a NorthQ 92mm Blue LED Fan, Copper HS. Idle @ 30'C Load @ 51'C. Cheap and simple.


----------



## mfb412

my TRUE modding


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Somebody's addicted to air cooling. I'm not going to say who. But somebody...


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Somebody's addicted to air cooling. I'm not going to say who. But somebody...


LOL


----------



## mfb412

i do what i gotta do


----------



## Mariusz803

Added full tower view:


----------



## total90

my true


----------



## mfb412

still not as big as mine








add up a 25mm shroud, tape it up and pressure mod it and we'll talk


----------



## scottath

my TRUE used to be:
Case < 25mm exhaust fan < 3mm gap < 38mm fan < 38mm shroud < TRUE< 38mm shroud < 38mm fan

Close to the right pic: cannot find one of the above setup.....










38mm Shroud < 25mm Fan < gap < TRUE < 38mm shroud < 38mm fan

wow thats an old pic.....


----------



## carayan

Did you not have any ram!? Far out that must have eaten your clearance.


----------



## scottath

lol - ram is under all that fan.....
and yeah - there was only a few mm between the fan and the ram - which in one way was good - as it made a little wind tunnel for my fan (60mm fan on it) - as my ram gets rather hot (Crucial Ballistix) and having this wind tunnel effect cooled them well


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusz803* 
Added full tower view:










Nice rig,how are those fans just behind the drive bays being held in ?

Heres my rig :










IFX-14 with 2 Nexus fans,as well as stock CM fans in a HAF 922 (except rear exhaust,also Nexus) and my latest mod :


----------



## AB501UT!0N

removed


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
still not as big as mine








add up a 25mm shroud, tape it up and pressure mod it and we'll talk









LOL your internet peenis just grew three inches.

Ablution that is gorgeous. The backdrop is nice too.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
LOL your internet peenis just grew three inches.

Ablution that is gorgeous. The backdrop is nice too.

It's all in good spirits









and i agree with you, i just find it awkward that you have different fans on your TRUE


----------



## bigpappageorgio

Just got my new cooler. Really happy with this one. It dropped idle temps 14c and load temps by 23c over my Zalman 9700 (Q9550 @ 4.1)


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deano12345* 
Nice rig,how are those fans just behind the drive bays being held in ?

Heres my rig :










IFX-14 with 2 Nexus fans,as well as stock CM fans in a HAF 922 (except rear exhaust,also Nexus) and my latest mod :










Thanks. I'm gonna add pics to my link under my sig soon and show you guys since some people have asked me. Long story short i bought threaded rod and ziptied them to it.


----------



## pohtangina

damn mugen2s are huge...


----------



## Kimyy

And here is my system.




































Specs:

Asus P6T Deluxe
Intel Corei7 920 @ 4 GHz
Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
3GB OCZ PC12800
Asus GTX 285 1GB
2X Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
Nexus 850w
Lian-Li PC-60FW


----------



## pohtangina

@Kimmyy +rep (1st to give you 1) hehe for being a neat person! takes ALOT of effort...im sloppy at cabling hehe

btw....does the LIAN LI FRONT fan intake have a dust filter? or you took it out?


----------



## Kimyy

It has a dust filter, and yes I left it in.


----------



## ardentx

First real post. just in the process of replacing the black fans so they are more visible. Nothing special.


----------



## Towlie

I'm keen on the idea of getting a Xigmatek cooler and wacking a 200CFM fan on it.


----------



## kow_ciller

I need to get some new sinks for those 4890s =/


----------



## tK FuRY

Apparently my setup scares ppl ... and it's ice cold


----------



## killuah




----------



## mfb412

push/pull fail.


----------



## killuah

no, i just got a better airflow







the fan in the back pushes air to the first nanoxia and then to the next nanoxia. the 2x140mm in the top are pulling the hot air out of the case. same sys & ambient temps, better cpu temps ([email protected] 1.38v at 55Â° under load)


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lol. In traditional sense it is a fail. However it depends on your system and airflow. The traditional case design is terribly inefficient. But the discrepancy in temps don't differ all that much to begin with.

My top two fans were intake, and the true blew downwards towards NB/GPU, and out the side panel fan. The temps were best I've ever gotten.


----------



## nzbleach

i7 920, 2 x 5970's


----------



## Mariusz803

Wow, awesome rig. Rep+


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzbleach* 
i7 920, 2 x 5890's









No such thing as a 5890 exists.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Obvious confusion over ATI's new confusing naming scheme is obviously confusing.


----------



## illidan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
No such thing as a 5890 exists.

those are two 5970


----------



## nzbleach

my mistake. Corrected.


----------



## mfb412

better


----------



## bentleya




----------



## cutty1998

Picking up a Ram cooler later today,will post pics !!


----------



## bentleya




----------



## Gunfire

Bentley, you remind me of Tommy_Hewitt from XS


----------



## bentleya

Thanks Gunfire







.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzbleach*


i7 920, 2 x 5970's










This is bullsh**, why don't you post some more pictures of "your" rig?


----------



## Mariusz803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *technoredneck95*


This is bullsh**, why don't you post some more pictures of "your" rig?


What else can i say, i second that... sort of.


----------



## technoredneck95

If that is really his rig. I will worship his skills of photography, photo editing, and cable management.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Eh.. hehe I dont think he's ever said that it was his rig. I think we've all took it with a grain of salt and thought it wasn't his.


----------



## NZi

It's a rig he built for where he works, and yes he did build it/cabel managment it. He's pretty well knowen on NZ forums.


----------



## technoredneck95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NZi* 
It's a rig he built for where he works, and yes he did build it/cabel managment it. He's pretty well knowen on NZ forums.

In that case, my apologies nzbleach. Very fine work.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

That doesn't say much. It's the interwebs, we take all things with a grain of salt. Just because another user confirms it don't make it true. On the other hand if it is true than whatever we say or "care for" shouldn't affect him anyways.

Never the less, it's a gorgeous build. And that should be enough for anyone who posts here.


----------



## adadk

Still needs some cable-management love.
E8400 with washer-modded TRUE, both lapped.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here is my Rig:


----------



## dieanotherday




----------



## dieanotherday




----------



## SQBubble




----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

http://img6.imageshack.us/i/img3543n.jpg/

Can someone ply tell me what cooler i have????


----------



## avercros

My valde.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
http://img6.imageshack.us/i/img3543n.jpg/

Can someone ply tell me what cooler i have????









Masscool thingy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835150082


----------



## slade13




----------



## nascasho




----------



## Deano12345

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nascasho*












Beautiful rig,beautiful photo


















Old pic of my rig when I had Nexus Fans on the CPU,my rig willl be the first thing I take pictures of when I get my SLR tomorrow


----------



## mfb412

oh lawd that's a Thermalright Venomous X


----------



## Deano12345

New pic of my rig.


----------



## Izvire




----------



## fusionmkx

My "Carbon Dragon"


----------



## mfb412

make the same carbon texture around the CPU fan and on top of the CM Hyper212 and you have a winner


----------



## fusionmkx

Yah, sounds good







Will do that


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fusionmkx* 
My "Carbon Dragon"

Is that a Lian Li K60B case?


----------



## GOTFrog

Here's min, a bit tight in my centurion 5 case, and I know my fans were facing the wrong way


----------



## mfb412

excuse me sir, you appear to have a scary amount of ultra kaze's in there


----------



## GOTFrog

actualy they're 92 cfm panaflos


----------



## mfb412

sharp blades make them look like kaze's


----------



## GOTFrog

with Push pull I don't see any diff than with only one @ high RPM but @ low RPM I see 3-4 degree diff


----------



## iamtwan

old but still used...










new...


----------



## mfb412

Are you planning on upgrading? that antec 1000w looks at your system at full load and shouts BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING *snore*

7/10, your management is effective but a fair bit sloppy, you can make it better with a little work


----------



## iamtwan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Are you planning on upgrading? that antec 1000w looks at your system at full load and shouts BOOOOOOOOOOOOORING *snore*

7/10, your management is effective but a fair bit sloppy, you can make it better with a little work

lol yeah ill be upgrading, or at least i should be. (when i gets the money)

when i was getting it all into the case i was so exhausted i just kind of threw it all in but didnt want everything in the way nor did i feel like making it perfect. will revise it though...but theres just so...many wires...at the bottom....noooooo

*the way gigabyte has all those satas so close is annoying and i need to figure out how to mount the HDDs in the front so it doesnt look all clustered like it does now*


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## SimpleTech

Parents computer.


----------



## Dilyn

I forgot about this thread


















Just picked up some black wire ties from RadioShack, so I'll be using those instead. These ones should hopefully be long enough to go all the way through my fans and heatsink, back to the first fan.


----------



## custommadename

I have a Zalman FS-C77 on my Q6600 in this picture:


----------



## SgtHop

I should add my pic. Always enjoy showing off my hardware.










Mugen and lots of GPUs.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I forgot about this thread









Just picked up some black wire ties from RadioShack, so I'll be using those instead. These ones should hopefully be long enough to go all the way through my fans and heatsink, back to the first fan.


Beautiful









As for me...








Don't complain guys, it's not too ugly








And shoot, there's nothing in that first post that "bans" AMD users from posting in here - the title should be changed!








Or you could change that first post...


----------



## to_the_zenith

Wll just finished my last planned modifications (so far) the other day, so here's some snaps of my completed rig


----------



## custommadename

Well.... Thanks for the pics?


----------



## to_the_zenith

Take two hey


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith*


Take two hey










What are the devices on the top and bottom of your mid-case fan?


----------



## Gunfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


What are the devices on the top and bottom of your mid-case fan?


Hard Drives?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Hard Drives?

No. They look to be too thin for that.


----------



## custommadename

They are certainly normal hard drives.


----------



## chappell943

My first good build, Love the site, heres my first post of my system, waiting for a cpu power extension so i can wire it from round the back of the case.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


What are the devices on the top and bottom of your mid-case fan?


yeah couple HDD's with a 120mm fan between the two; was going for that whole mini-tunnel effect. Just above that is the multi-card reader then just the DVD.


----------



## to_the_zenith

Chappell943, good work mate I'd be happy with that too eh.


----------



## chappell943

Thanks, just a quick question does it matter if my psu is set up like it is with the fan facing downwards, will it attract alot of dust? Quite pleased with the set up as I manage to get 45-50 fps on mw2 all highest settings.


----------



## custommadename

The higher you raise your case from things where dust sit, the less dust you will have. Your PSU will have more dust in it sitting that way, but you can either get some tall case feet for it or just blow out the dust with compressed air every couple months or less.


----------



## jacedaface

Here is mine. What do you think???

Edit: Damit that didnt work! how do i get the Pics to appear big like the ones at the top of this page? I normaly add attachments but then they come out small and you have to hover over them to make them big but bad Quality!?!


----------



## jacedaface

Lets try again! Here is mine, what do you think?


----------



## jacedaface

Just got bored so i thought i would put the Stock Intel Fan that came with my i7 to use! I modded it stuck it in the front as an intake. A waste of time but hey it killed 5minutes! Ill put under stress in a minute and see if it did anything! lol


----------



## custommadename

My stock Intel fan blows so little air that it's like a baby coughing 5 feet away from you. But I hope that your version of the stock Intel fan is much better. Best of luck! Let me know if you can sense some airflow from it.


----------



## jacedaface

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
My stock Intel fan blows so little air that it's like a baby coughing 5 feet away from you. But I hope that your version of the stock Intel fan is much better. Best of luck! Let me know if you can sense some airflow from it.

Well i put my hand inside the case in front of the megahalem pull fan and it is getting sum air there! I only done it for laugh im off work all week and get bored very quickly!!! Ill be replacing it at end of the week with a proper 120mm fan.


----------



## custommadename

Well, it honestly was a good start. If that had worked, you'd be set.


----------



## staryoshi

This build is still a work in progress... but here's a pic. Will post more detailed ones when it's looking pro and finalized. Need to get extension cables for my 6-fan controller so I can run all 6 on the controller, then pic will be brighter. Also need extensive work on cable mgmt and possibly some re-seating. Once I'm set, some nice OCing.

Right now... Exhaust/HDD Intake CM RC4 Red LED - Push/Pull Xigmatek White LED - PCI bracket 2x CM RC4 Red LED - Side Intake Sycthe 120mm 2000RPM Slim. Zalman MCF1 Plus controller.


----------



## dgtlaser

Here's my system, now running at 3.8Ghz but am trying ot hit it up to 4Ghz







.










Sorry for the crappy pic







.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dgtlaser* 
Here's my system, now running at 3.8Ghz but am trying ot hit it up to 4Ghz







.










Sorry for the crappy pic







.

Nice!


----------



## Fons

I don't think I ever posted this here. My new rig should be done by the end of the week. That crazy mass in the center of the case is a duct to my video card. lowered my temps by quite a bit, my cpu temps went up though.


----------



## Tator Tot

If your GPU is currently running cool, you should probably ditch the duct and lower those CPU temps.

As the VF900 is more than enough to keep your GPU cool, but the CNPS 7000 isn't a great cooler


----------



## Fons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


If your GPU is currently running cool, you should probably ditch the duct and lower those CPU temps.

As the VF900 is more than enough to keep your GPU cool, but the CNPS 7000 isn't a great cooler


That was my old rig when I was trying to get my 9600se as far as possible. The duct is gone now. That image does not have the VF900 it was some cheap crappy cooler that I had to mod (drill holes in) to make it fit my 9600se.


----------



## hondajt

Here's my newest setup:










With the Kama Angle 2.0. Loving it so far. Ran is only at 360rpm, and its keeping it very cool at idle. (Haven't stressed the system yet)


----------



## ehume

Beautiful. Keep us posted on that Kama.


----------



## steven937595

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Here's my newest setup:

With the Kama Angle 2.0. Loving it so far. Ran is only at 360rpm, and its keeping it very cool at idle. (Haven't stressed the system yet)


LOL looks like AMD logo


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steven937595*


LOL looks like AMD logo


Hahaha, an excellent observation!


----------



## mugan23

sorry for all the pics but i change the rig a lot and currently don't have a cam so these are pics that i found around the site and my hdd and as u can see i switch my heat sink a lot infact its currently only has one fan due to my room sounding like a jet engine cuz of that kaze ( i know its a lil messy but any thing for the pursuit of performance)
(and yes at 3.8 those temps are just sadning but with my budget i think thats my limmit with air)


----------



## techjesse

CM HAF 932 painted in side and pimped






















When Overclocking lol














On AIR


----------



## custommadename

That's very impressive lighting! Thanks for showing some newer ideas! I like it.


----------



## techjesse

Hey Thanks custommadename, The look that I was shooting for was ices cold "Megatron" on top and red hot "GTX 260 core 216 SLI" on bottom LOL


----------



## custommadename

I believe that, short of someone not being able to relate to the appearance, you definitely achieved the look. And since now I know that's what you were aiming to do, the angled shot of the side of the case with the panel on and shut is very impressive.


----------



## JH4DC5

CM hyper 212+ with CM r4 fans in push/pull.

in the new case (antec 902)









in the older case (antec 300)


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*













*accelero S1 rev 2 brofist*
i lurve mine


----------



## staryoshi

Got the Zalman Flex CNPS10X with a Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-14 Push/Pull going on. Keeps things as cool as the Corsair H50. for the same price.

Got this thing "tape-modded" as it were on the top because air likes to escape there. The right fan sits higher because it touches the ram.

Cut out the exhaust fan grill to cut down on noise and increase flow. Will clean it up with a dremel later. This HSF is nice but it's a big boy.

These fans are very slightly noisier than I'd like, but they are VERY well-built. They spin for a LONG time after the power is shut down because of how smooth the 2-ball barrings are.

At 20.5C Ambient after 15 minutes of prime I hit about 67-71C between the cores at 3.675Ghz HT on. That's not too bad. Working on silencing this rig still, will probably take the gelid from the bottom of the case and put it where the yate is. That yate needs to be tamed, it moves A LOT of air but it's fairly loud.


----------



## Dream Killer

Here's my system. With the Thermalright getup =) I just love the aluminum look. Excuse the harsh noon lighting, I left all my equipment last night at work.

front:









back:









inside:









inside with lights:









inside again (g80 8800gts as physx







)


----------



## HeliXpc




----------



## JeevusCompact

Received the parts this morning, had to do a little case modification, ect, finished up half hour ago. Here are some sexy pix.
1 x Thermalright Venomous x.
3 x Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra High Speed FBA12G12U1BX by NMB-MAT 
2 x Scythe 120x25mm SlipStream SY1225SL12H - 88 CFM [Gutted these and used them as emptied fan shrouds.]

Thermalright Venomous-x in a push/pull configuration 2 x panaflo, 2 extra emptied shrouds, 1 x panaflow on the outer side exhaust port.

Here are the results







.
I will be overclocking past my casual clocks soon, I am exhausted.

Please enjoy







.


----------



## Rebel4055

My xiggy!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
Received the parts this morning, had to do a little case modification, ect, finished up half hour ago. Here are some sexy pix.
1 x Thermalright Venomous x.
3 x Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra High Speed FBA12G12U1BX by NMB-MAT
2 x Scythe 120x25mm SlipStream SY1225SL12H - 88 CFM [Gutted these and used them as emptied fan shrouds.]

Thermalright Venomous-x in a push/pull configuration 2 x panaflo, 2 extra emptied shrouds, 1 x panaflow on the outer side exhaust port.










That sir, is what I call air-cooling.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


That sir, is what I call air-cooling.


he beat me


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Killer* 
That sir, is what I call air-cooling.

lol







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
he beat me

















beat you? by using one extra 25mm shroud?

You are lapped "Washer/Lapped TRUE", so you prob get better results.







So actually you beat me...


----------



## staryoshi

For those of you with 3000+ RPM fans.... WHY!!!!!!???????!!??!?!?!?!?

I can't stand the sound of an 1800RPM fan, let alone those monsters (AKA 3000RPM Kazes or those panaflos and such... idk I like a nice low whirrrr in my PC... not a vacuum







I briefly tried a 4500RPM dynatron HSF in a low-profile application and nearly barfed.


----------



## ehume

Well, a 3K Ultra Kaze is not all that loud. And if you put it on auto, most of the time it is down around 1K RPM. Some of the ball bearing fans stay fairly loud when they are running slow, but they're not terrible.

Sometimes you just need something that will really cool your machine.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
For those of you with 3000+ RPM fans.... WHY!!!!!!???????!!??!?!?!?!?

I can't stand the sound of an 1800RPM fan, let alone those monsters (AKA 3000RPM Kazes or those panaflos and such... idk I like a nice low whirrrr in my PC... not a vacuum







I briefly tried a 4500RPM dynatron HSF in a low-profile application and nearly barfed.

Fan controllers. I doubt too many people run high RPM fans without one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Well, a 3K Ultra Kaze is not all that loud. And if you put it on auto, most of the time it is down around 1K RPM. Some of the ball bearing fans stay fairly loud when they are running slow, but they're not terrible.

Sometimes you just need something that will really cool your machine.

Kazes are super loud at full speed (3k RPM model at least), and they click at low RPM which isn't much better.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
For those of you with 3000+ RPM fans.... WHY!!!!!!???????!!??!?!?!?!?

I can't stand the sound of an 1800RPM fan, let alone those monsters (AKA 3000RPM Kazes or those panaflos and such... idk I like a nice low whirrrr in my PC... not a vacuum







I briefly tried a 4500RPM dynatron HSF in a low-profile application and nearly barfed.

m, Mine are 2750 RPM, I have the 3 running as I mentioned, they aren't all that loud, if I run them at full blast then I am sure there loud, but I have them 1/4 on, lol my 4890 fan is louder than all three of my panaflo's







.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
m, Mine are 2750 RPM, I have the 3 running as I mentioned, they aren't all that loud, if I run them at full blast then I am sure there loud, but I have them 1/4 on, lol my 4890 fan is louder than all three of my panaflo's







.

Good post!
Fans at 1/2 power and below are very quiet. After 3/45 power they get very loud.


----------



## staryoshi

Your definition of not that loud must be forgiving







Also of course one can use fan controllers. But tbh I can't stand my 5850 running faster than 28%







I'm sensitive that way


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staryoshi* 
For those of you with 3000+ RPM fans.... WHY!!!!!!???????!!??!?!?!?!?

I can't stand the sound of an 1800RPM fan, let alone those monsters (AKA 3000RPM Kazes or those panaflos and such... idk I like a nice low whirrrr in my PC... not a vacuum







I briefly tried a 4500RPM dynatron HSF in a low-profile application and nearly barfed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Fan controllers. I doubt too many people run high RPM fans without one.


Boom.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Boom.

Hmm. Supersonic fan blades.


----------



## RallyMaster

Well, mine certainly ain't crazy or ghetto...but dual Yate Loon D12SL-12 (in my favorite orange/black colors) fans are pretty nuts considering my motherboard no longer thinks my CPU is hot enough to speed up the case exhaust fan past 900RPM.


----------



## 1daddy

This is my first build, still working on it.


----------



## dgtlaser

Wow, pretty sweet specs, but it can use some cable management I think







.


----------



## bentleya




----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 





lol pics installed?

My Venemous-x


----------



## tanderson

my venom x with a 1850rpm gentle typhoon.


----------



## bentleya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fshizl* 
lol pics installed?

My Venemous-x
http://i751.photobucket.com/albums/x...0/SDC10513.jpg

No rule saying it has to be mounted


----------



## Wishmaker

My *Wobble X* which is broken now







. Waiting for a new retention bracket!!


----------



## mfb412

look at the difference in those 2's fin density, it's ridiculous


----------



## Fons

nice pics


----------



## Photograph

I too went for a Venomous X for my new Core i7 build, no wobble or installations issues here:





































And starting to get everything together







:


----------



## ai7lcy

^^Nice! And good to hear you had no installation issues. Mine comes in a few days, hopefully I won't have to call it as Wobble-X, with love.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
I too went for a Venomous X for my new Core i7 build, no wobble or installations issues here:





































And starting to get everything together







:










What fans are those? did they come stock with the cooler?


----------



## mfb412

Those are coolermaster's R4 and you didn't need to quote all that just to ask one question.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I have to say that G4 case looks great.


----------



## ai7lcy

The coin is so passÃ©.


----------



## newpc

Quote:











im thinking of breaking my r4's to make a couple of shrouds for my h50 lol


----------



## dr_timmins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
im thinking of breaking my r4's to make a couple of shrouds for my h50 lol

wow!! - i will be using a similar hs soon the artic 7 rev 2 http://www.cclonline.com/product-inf...facturer_id=0# - want to seat two fans tho, one either side.. is it possible?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newpc* 
im thinking of breaking my r4's to make a couple of shrouds for my h50 lol

4 fans







does it cool better than 1 per side?


----------



## Fons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
4 fans







does it cool better than 1 per side?

I'm pretty sure there is only 2 fans and 2 shrouds there. stacking fans together decreases performance.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MooMoo* 
4 fans







does it cool better than 1 per side?

nope as Fons stated, its 2 fans 2 shrouds.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
nope as Fons stated, its 2 fans 2 shrouds.










Ohh lol!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Are those san aces 101's?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Are those san aces 101's?

Those are NBT-MAT fans. Don't know which ones off the top of my head.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Are those san aces 101's?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Those are NBT-MAT fans. Don't know which ones off the top of my head.

Panaflo FBA12G12U1BX NMB-MAT, there the ultra high speed.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pa12ulhisp.html


----------



## linkin93

Nothing fancy, though i'm thinking of buying a Xigmatek Red Scorpion.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Received the parts this morning, had to do a little case modification, ect, finished up half hour ago. Here are some sexy pix.
1 x Thermalright Venomous x.
3 x Panaflo 120x38mm Ultra High Speed FBA12G12U1BX by NMB-MAT 
2 x Scythe 120x25mm SlipStream SY1225SL12H - 88 CFM [Gutted these and used them as emptied fan shrouds.]

Thermalright Venomous-x in a push/pull configuration 2 x panaflo, 2 extra emptied shrouds, 1 x panaflow on the outer side exhaust port.

Here are the results







.
I will be overclocking past my casual clocks soon, I am exhausted.

Please enjoy







.



























































































OK dude what temps are you getting with those things.


----------



## Wishmaker

My current VX mount


----------



## Photograph

My latest build, a Core i7 860 based gaming machine:









































































If you are interested here's a link to the build log here on OCN.


----------



## Dilyn

Love your case mate. Nice job.


----------



## mfb412

I thought that thing wasn't supposed to close after seeing all that in it.


----------



## moonslug

No WAY! I was JUST LOOKING at my G4 today, wondering to myself if such a thing would be possible! I will definitely be looking at your build log and maybe stealing an idea or two
>_>


----------



## freedumb

its blurry because its so fast hoooo


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


OK dude what temps are you getting with those things.


Straight across core 1-4 , pretty much level all across. 64c 64c 64c 64c . Tested with Intelburn test, maximum setting, with about 20 minute run.
33c mobo. Ambient out of case 23.1c.

The 33c is what the motherboard temp recalls on everest.

Its kinda hard get a true accurate temp reading in a case with lots of fans, most likely to be as same as the ambient room temp.


----------



## dgecker507

I spent a couple of hours on cable management and it still looks terrible compared to most of the pics i've seen.







But this is a budget build I did a year ago. This is my first build, and i get great frames on everything, including bfbc2 maxed out(at 1680x1050







. Temps run from 30c idle, to 62c max after 4 hours on orthos. Thermaltake V1 cooler. Pair of 4850's; custom bios & voltage; oc'ed to 715 core, 1053 memory stable on furmark. e8500 @ 4.05 Ghz 1.320v


----------



## dgecker507

This thing is sexy. looks like a gun emplacement from portal,







("are you still there?")


----------



## dgecker507

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freedumb*


its blurry because its so fast hoooo











I think you're missing a crossfire connector. i made the same mistake, and got jack $*!% out of my second card. just sayin. . .


----------



## Mariusz803

Yeah that's not the case with crossfire, it's fine.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgecker507*


I think you're missing a crossfire connector. i made the same mistake, and got jack $*!% out of my second card. just sayin. . .










Crossfire doesn't need two connectors.


----------



## Zcypot

When I bought my P5N-D mobo i didnt expect it to be as big as it was so the result was I needed a bigger case and i needed it right there and then so my friend gave me one...Damn thing is prob from the early 90s but what ever everything fit just fine but it didnt have any cooling. so i installed this. Gotta say though keeps my CPU at 22c when its idel and when playing BFBC2 reaches 48c. My GPU is about 41 idle and 66-71c while playing BFBC2. My ghetto budget PC


----------



## custommadename

Not only is that ridiculous, but I have the same case! Also, that model was used here:
http://www.afrotechmods.com/reset.htm


----------



## Photograph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











Love your case mate. Nice job.


Thanks man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


I thought that thing wasn't supposed to close after seeing all that in it.


It closes and latches securely, took a lot of work to ensure that could still happen.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


No WAY! I was JUST LOOKING at my G4 today, wondering to myself if such a thing would be possible! I will definitely be looking at your build log and maybe stealing an idea or two 
>_>


Feel free to borrow any ideas you find useful, just make sure to post the mod in the worklog section









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgecker507*


This thing is sexy. looks like a gun emplacement from portal,







("are you still there?")


I presume you were referring to my G4 as others have mentioned that it looks like something out of Portal. I guess I'll have to finally play Portal so I know exactly what everyone is talking about first hand


----------



## Zcypot

haha i need that CTRL ALT DEL reset button


----------



## Pan Man

gotta love air cooling


----------



## Abazel

I like it... noctua style. 
-My CPU is cooled by a Prolimatech Megahalems rev. B with 2 x Nexus Real Silent PWM (500RPM - 2000 RPM) + 2 x Zalman Fan Mate 2 ;
- My RAM is cooler by a pair of Thermalright HR 07 ;
- My northbridge is cooled by DFI's stock heatsink (I've heard that it could be from Thermalright too) ;
- My GPU is cooled by Vapors







(ATi HD 4890 Toxic).
- My case temps are lowered by two Cooler Master Blue LED Fans.
LINK 1 ; LINK 2. Please excuse me , but in those pictures I got other sticks of RAM installed so there you cannot find any Thermalrights HR 07 but I will add some pictures with them soon. And , btw , excuse my defective WM







.


----------



## Ramsey77

My Air Chillin:


----------



## zaqewq

Is there a reason everyone seems to have their CPUs at the top most hot part of the case blowing out the back? I don't have a pic but my case sits upside down with the cpu at the bottom coolest part of the case. also my cpu fan pulls cool air in and through the cpu and that heat rises and is blown out the top by another fan and my psu is flipped and the 120m fan that would blow into the case blows out a hole i cut for it out the top. doing this i dropped 2c on all 4 cores which is alot imo. Also my case is a generic plain case i got because it looks the same upside down as right side up with the front cover flipped to look right side up.


----------



## Abazel

*Ramsey77* - Is that an Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer? Tell me , how it's yours because I've also had one and the system wich was supposed to keep it close to the CPU was crappy , so I had to sell it. Mine was movin if I was pressing it one side or the other. I'm so happy with the Megahalems







. Now , I can move the entire CPU case if I grap the cooler







... rock solid catching system.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zaqewq* 
Is there a reason everyone seems to have their CPUs at the top most hot part of the case blowing out the back? I don't have a pic but my case sits upside down with the cpu at the bottom coolest part of the case. also my cpu fan pulls cool air in and through the cpu and that heat rises and is blown out the top by another fan and my psu is flipped and the 120m fan that would blow into the case blows out a hole i cut for it out the top. doing this i dropped 2c on all 4 cores which is alot imo. Also my case is a generic plain case i got because it looks the same upside down as right side up with the front cover flipped to look right side up.

I believe your case is an inverted atx case.
its where the graphics card's design is faced up and the cpu/cpucooler is on the bottom most part of the case.


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abazel*


*Ramsey77* - Is that an Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer? Tell me , how it's yours because I've also had one and the system wich was supposed to keep it close to the CPU was crappy , so I had to sell it. Mine was movin if I was pressing it one side or the other. I'm so happy with the Megahalems







. Now , I can move the entire CPU case if I grap the cooler







... rock solid catching system.


Yeah it's the Sunbeam. I purchased it after researching it on www.FrostyTech.com ,and I have no complaints with this cooler. It has no wobble of any kind and the cooler is making excellent contact with the chip. I think maybe you got a defective one, because this one works great for me.


----------



## DoubleK

I did move my cpu fans all the way down into the cpu socket to help keep that vreg cool as I "modded" the motherboards vreg radiator heat pipes.

I am afraid that jumping back into this obsession that file server/full atx cases are again in my future


----------



## infected rat

my Zalman and yes I know it's not the best cooler in the world


----------



## DoubleK

What do you like with that particular Zalman infected rat?

What kind of temperatures do you see under load?

Nice looking rig! It isn't about having the best. To me it is about having something you are happy with.

I personally love how quiet my Noctua is and how great it cools but despise the lost space inside the case. My next build will be water cooled with an external rez.


----------



## infected rat

Thanks DoubleK. I love the look of that cooler and I realise that is a bit of an asthetic bias which really is fairly pointless with our PC's but there it is. I don't imagine I'd care at all if I had a case with no side window. The rear 120mm and top 140mm fans around the cooler are red LED so they bring out the copper. It may look worse after a year or two of oxidisation though!

Temperature wise I see max 66 core temp under linx, ambient is reasonably cold at 20C. I'm not pushing a mental overclock though.


----------



## DoubleK

I do not have a side window as I think they are kind of silly unless you have your pc on your desktop, I used to and hated it there except when modding or reaching a stable oc.

I dislike my fans on my cooler, even with no side windows I still know them big ugly spoiled peaches are there even though I cannot see them. I have thought about chrome paint but my experience with that stuff has been less than admirable around the home.

I also like the looks of the Zalman and my ambient is yours in my newly remodeled man cave. Have you tried 4 ghz with the Zalman? Temps? Have you also tried removing the filter media in the case? I wouldn't think it would make much of a difference either way as I have not tried it since the socket 478 days and it only yielded a 1-2c difference in a big Soho file server case with small case fans. I have Golden Retriever's so I quickly stuck the filter media back in


----------



## infected rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


I also like the looks of the Zalman and my ambient is yours in my newly remodeled man cave. Have you tried 4 ghz with the Zalman? Temps? Have you also tried removing the filter media in the case? I wouldn't think it would make much of a difference either way as I have not tried it since the socket 478 days and it only yielded a 1-2c difference in a big Soho file server case with small case fans. I have Golden Retriever's so I quickly stuck the filter media back in










I haven't tried really hard to get a good 4Ghz with the Zalman, I have done a quick and dirty test or two though I did have to ramp the voltage up a lot more than the previous increments needed for the lower clocks, and the heat rose accordingly, over 70C in the cores with linx. I'll put some more effort into it at some point and maybe do better.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

well, posting some pictures of my pc, I hope views xD.


----------



## pcnuttie

Here's mine.


----------



## mmx+

Here's a shot of my Phenom II X4 955 rig:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
well, posting some pictures of my pc, I hope views xD.

8/10 Solid effort put forth, and fully modular PSU's like that are hard to follow through with because of the cable designs. I'd recommend hiding that SSD on the floor though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
Here's mine.









7/10 I can see some honest work put forth, but you really should try harder at hiding your cables and pulling them tight. That case has plenty of abilities for hiding cables.
Multi-color cables really don't help either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Here's a shot of my Phenom II X4 955 rig:

This is a tough one to rate, 7.8/10 I've seen much better done in the A05N. But this was definitely not just a slap together, I can see thought and such put for and it's not an easy case to work with. Some black cables, and tape would really help you out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


This is a tough one to rate, 7.8/10 I've seen much better done in the A05N. But this was definitely not just a slap together, I can see thought and such put for and it's not an easy case to work with. Some black cables, and tape would really help you out.


I had some black SATA cables, but they were 24" ones I ordered when I was still using the Rocketfish, and 6" cables are plenty for this build. So I've given the longer ones to a friend, and if I have a couple bucks to spare when I order the H50, I'll pick up some black 6" SATA cables. I'm not sure what to do about the "front-panel" connectors, they're a very ugly grey, and I'm not sure what to do about that. Since this shot, I've tucked down some of the cables. I also used a lot of tape, but not in the way that you probably meant. I covered the sides of the Xigmatek cooler in tape so the air would go through it, and sealed off the gaps between the fan and the fins. Total drop: ~3c at load. I ordered the XFX PSU because it was modular, but because of all of the non-modular cables (4 PCIe and 2 8-pin CPU power connectors as well as the 24-pin), it's not much better than the Enhance it replaced. Oh well









Yes, I know this is the Intel gallery and I have a Phenom II X4, but I also have an Intel X25-V
















What did you mean that I should use the tape for?


----------



## Tator Tot

Use the tape to bundle wires together and to hold them in place.

Also for the "stock" grey case wires, I suggest spray paint. That's the cheapest/easiest way to do it.


----------



## ehume

You can spray-paint gray cables. Just be sure you hang them to dry, and give them a long long time to dry. You can trade temp for time to a limited extent, but I didn't have any summer weather to help me. Took time instead. But i learned about hanging - long time hanging - the hard way.


----------



## pcnuttie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


8/10 Solid effort put forth, and fully modular PSU's like that are hard to follow through with because of the cable designs. I'd recommend hiding that SSD on the floor though.

7/10 I can see some honest work put forth, but you really should try harder at hiding your cables and pulling them tight. That case has plenty of abilities for hiding cables. 
Multi-color cables really don't help either.

This is a tough one to rate, 7.8/10 I've seen much better done in the A05N. But this was definitely not just a slap together, I can see thought and such put for and it's not an easy case to work with. Some black cables, and tape would really help you out.



Tator, the multi color cables,they are UV reactive, that is why i have blue and red and green. Who cares what you think, I could hide the pci fan slot cable but it's too short and i needed it to keep my NB cool cuz it's not copper, i plan to replace that later or get a smaller fan attached to it and dude if you were here in person\\, the cables;they are actually tight hidden. They just glow well and they ARE out of the fan's way. My temps are amazing. I could tighten them but dude they are just fine. Thanks for the critic cuz i don't care. I'm getting a H50 and it's gonna be more cooler









this is what it looks like at night, looks better in person anyhow.



sorry didn't have time to get lighting or size with my cell, just wanted to post it. I may return with a new picture or not.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here's some air cooling for ya. Got my Q6600 running in here, eventually will be paired up with some decent video cards to fold, thus the overkill psu. There's a pair of panaflo's in the front of the Antec 300, stock tri-cools up top and in the rear, with some Lian Li case fans on the Xiggy.


----------



## pcnuttie

Damn bro you need to tie up those cables so you can get some airflow going.


----------



## custommadename

In there? Air flows perfectly fine there. He has like 3 wires in the way, if anything, and it's not obstructing much. Getting all the wires out of the way is more of a fad than a necessity.


----------



## DoubleK

Yes, no doubt air flow should not be a problem in that big old case with the bays removed.

I like the build except the hard drive flopping on the bottom of the case? That makes me nervous.

Mikecdm, that build is going to look incredible once you tame the cabling! No need for an optical drive eh you sexy scsi stud?


----------



## mho2




----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mho2*





















Very Nice!


----------



## DoubleK

Nice build mho!

I hope you have a surge protector behind that power strip


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Here's some air cooling for ya. Got my Q6600 running in here, eventually will be paired up with some decent video cards to fold, thus the overkill psu. There's a pair of panaflo's in the front of the Antec 300, stock tri-cools up top and in the rear, with some Lian Li case fans on the Xiggy.











there's no hd rack?


----------



## pcnuttie

Not bad get some zipties and stickers that stick on the wall and use a zip tie. Radio shack has those and you can clean it up. I know this is not RATE MY CABLES thread but it's nice to help other people have nice clean cable management and airflow!







not bad!


----------



## godofdeath

his backplate thing is removable
i can see the thumbscrews i dont get y the 24 pin wasn't going that way


----------



## jaytee

Hi everyone.. Can I join? My fan cooled set up.. No budget for a water cooling kit yet..







I'm using kingwin xt 1264 with idle of 35 and load of 70 for my i7 920 @ 3.6 ghz.. Cheapo but works fine for me.. it beats my coolermaster v8. I don't know why.. hmmmmm..


----------



## pcnuttie

Man i really love those latches on those pci slots. I wonder where you can get those? Do those work on any tower? I'm tired of screws but it does the job but i hate getting nervouse dropping it lol.


----------



## DoubleK

As much use/abuse as I get out of a case I will stick with thumb screws thank you very much.

I cannot see the plastic latches being a great idea. What happens when one breaks? You use a different pci/e slot?

Personal preference jaytee and not intending to criticize your build in the least bit. Looks sharp, nice cable management with a nice subdued blue.


----------



## Bandrew

Figured that I would add mine.


----------



## DoubleK

Nice Bandrew, a build where those flaming red sata cables do not look out of place. Very nice.


----------



## pcnuttie

Bandrew i like how you did the satas. If i was you i would have used a pencil to give it a coil look just to make it look cool lloll. 8/10 tiny case for airflow but great cable management for a small tower. Very impressive improvising!


----------



## jaytee

the plastic latches are quite brittle.. you will need to screw your cards to be secured.. I don't trust the latches, specially with my vid card..








here's my pc again.. with flash on and flash off mode.. 
flash off








flash on


----------



## reaper~

My current rig.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandrew*


Figured that I would add mine.










Your heatsink is awry


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaytee*


the plastic latches are quite brittle.. you will need to screw your cards to be secured.. I don't trust the latches, specially with my vid card..










Thank you jaytee! I so enjoy reading peoples opinions who know how to remain objective. A video card is a terrible thing to waste on a 30 cent part.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


My current rig


Your missing a fan on the bottom there reaper. 
At the very least I would secure that mesh grille with something. Looks out of place on such a good looking computer! I am sure you were not done yet


----------



## reaper~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


Your missing a fan on the bottom there reaper. 
At the very least I would secure that mesh grille with something. Looks out of place on such a good looking computer! I am sure you were not done yet










Heh, I had a CM R4 there but even with a filter in place, it was sucking in so much dust (believe me, I vacuum weekly) that I had to remove it.


----------



## usmankh10

my lovely rig ,ill update wen ill get some n ew led fans


----------



## mfb412

top intake, you're doin it wrong


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
top intake, you're doin it wrong

yep you're right
i guess its one of those supposed
one out other in ones


----------



## ehume

Well, Silverstone thinks top intake is the way to go.


----------



## usmankh10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


top intake, you're doin it wrong


i dun think its wrong it keeps ram nd board cool as direct air goes on it nd i ave one exhast at back nd 1 intake at bottom.


----------



## Iozeg

Here is how it looks like in my rig











and without the flash


----------



## evan_phi

I'm getting a CCFL and a blue case fan for the side as well. Will post more!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

the last change I made, I put a noctua NH-D14 and a heatsink for the NB a Xigmatek HDT-N881.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

I guess ill throw my two up here. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usmankh10* 
i dun think its wrong it keeps ram nd board cool as direct air goes on it nd i ave one exhast at back nd 1 intake at bottom.


wrong, hot air goes up, if you force it to go down it will heat up the hardware, ever thought why are the fans pulling air in lower than the ones pushing air out? that's the reason..

Hot air balloons, the more heat you put into the balloon the higher it goes, coz hot air goes up... =D so the fan on top needs to be pushing air out to better airflow


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evil-98*


Project "ipmodei"










Very nice!


----------



## evan_phi

Updated photo. So damn sexy.


----------



## usmankh10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evan_phi* 









Updated photo. So damn sexy.

awesome modding ,loving da side panel mode


----------



## Ginsu543

Some very nice looking rigs in here!









I did the whole "pimp-mode" modding with side window, LED fans, CCFL lights, custom fanbus/switchbus, hidden optical drive, and even LED screen on my last rig. My latest rig is all about simple, no-frills, quiet (as possible anyway) bad-assery. Air cooling on a Prolimatech Mega Shadow with two Scythe S_FLEX SFF21G fans in push/pull config:



Is it just me, or does the design on top of the Mega Shadow look like two Transformers Autobots symbols placed side by side?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ginsu543*


Some very nice looking rigs in here!









I did the whole "pimp-mode" modding with side window, LED fans, CCFL lights, custom fanbus/switchbus, hidden optical drive, and even LED screen on my last rig. My latest rig is all about simple, no-frills, quiet (as possible anyway) bad-assery. Air cooling on a Prolimatech Mega Shadow with two Scythe S_FLEX SFF21G fans in push/pull config:



Is it just me, or does the design on top of the Mega Shadow look like two Transformers Autobots symbols placed side by side?



Represented the ATCS 840


----------



## Ginsu543

Yup! One of the nicest cases I've ever owned!


----------



## Faraz

That's a great build and specs, Ginsu. It really inspires me to do some work on my 840.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

hello, there do you think of my box after having painted.

before










after










thanks to all


----------



## MooMoo

That red looks way better than black


----------



## custommadename

The black gives it a cleaner look. I like it, though the red version had stickers...


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Today I painted the case (or plastic) of the Palit Gtx275, strips of PCI sound card and the vga, and the recorder, this is not better than before?




























greetings and thanks to all.


----------



## reaper~

^^ a lot of NH-D14 owners there. Here's another one.


----------



## pcnuttie

How the heck do you guys get better pics? You use a cellphone or regular camera? Cuz my cellphone is good but i always get black out pics, I need to work on lighting obviously. Great set up you got. Love those sleeves. I'm more of a UV sleeve guy. I aim to re-sleeve a new power supply but EACH WIRE


----------



## DoubleK

Cellphone camera? Sounds dangerous!

Everyone should have at least a Canon xti to take pictures of the beautiful rigs around here! Cellphone cameras are so fail. Don't most people use those for taking pictures of their johnsonvilles and sending it to their lovers?


----------



## ljason8eg

Cellphone cameras are horrible in dim light. Has to be really bright to get mine to take a halfway decent picture. Here's one in the bright light with my Voyager that didn't come out too bad, way off topic though.


















Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## pcnuttie

yea sorry off topic but interesting. I have been wanting to get a better camera cuz i love taking pics. Anyways nice set up but.. if i were you. I find a better power supply so you can have it close to the cable management. I hate top exhaust fans cuz you can't switch it upside down. That case is not made for that. I have a side fan so i can just switch it upside down and have all my cables route the bottom slot hole,gives way much room space! Yes i have a Apevia and wow.. lasted a year!


----------



## ljason8eg

Almost every good PSU out there has a large fan on the bottom of the unit. Only exceptions would be Antec's own form factor CTX or whatever, which limits upgrade paths to a new case, or something like Antec's new 1200w which I have no need for.

I could flip it over, but there's no room for it to get air. I really don't want to have to listen to a noisy little 80mm fan on my PSU anyway and the cables are seriously not a big deal. I just wish they were sleeved up farther.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Almost every good PSU out there has a large fan on the bottom of the unit. Only exceptions would be Antec's own form factor CTX or whatever, which limits upgrade paths to a new case, or something like Antec's new 1200w which I have no need for.

It's CPX.

And the statement is wrong:
Antec Signature units are Top Of The Line. And have rear, 80mm fans.
PC Power & Cooling TurboCools have rear 80mm fans and still stand up in all categories besides quietness & efficiency.

While it's not common in todays consumer PC's, the rear 80mm fan actually cools BETTER than top mounted 120mm fans.

But this comes from essentially making a vacuum tube out of the PSU.

Though, I agree, the larger fans are a better choice to em.


----------



## Offthehook

ljason8eg said:


> Cellphone cameras are horrible in dim light. Has to be really bright to get mine to take a halfway decent picture. Here's one in the bright light with my Voyager that didn't come out too bad, way off topic though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live right by there, Irwindale?


----------



## ljason8eg

Yeah that's Irwindale.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It's CPX.

And the statement is wrong:
Antec Signature units are Top Of The Line. And have rear, 80mm fans.
PC Power & Cooling TurboCools have rear 80mm fans and still stand up in all categories besides quietness & efficiency.

While it's not common in todays consumer PC's, the rear 80mm fan actually cools BETTER than top mounted 120mm fans.

But this comes from essentially making a vacuum tube out of the PSU.

Though, I agree, the larger fans are a better choice to em.

Ok?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Cellphone cameras are horrible in dim light. Has to be really bright to get mine to take a halfway decent picture. Here's one in the bright light with my Voyager that didn't come out too bad, way off topic though.


















Anyway, back on topic.


















That sir is a wicked damned 120x38 fan. I love the many looks of alternations. Sick!....


----------



## pcnuttie

What fans are those? They don't look like Antec fans.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
What fans are those? They don't look like Antec fans.

San Ace H1011's. Here's my case fans (they've since all been sleeved), also ya'll can check out my stylish tablecloth sporting some roosters.


----------



## custommadename

Sweet tablecloth, dude!


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
San Ace H1011's. Here's my case fans (they've since all been sleeved), also ya'll can check out my stylish tablecloth sporting some roosters.


















How do those -H1011's sound when you undervolt them? Do they click?


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

I would imagine there's faint clicking when undervolted as there is with all 38mm fans; personally with my 9G-H1011 (he has the older 109Rs), I don't hear any clicking at all at any voltage unless I'm ONLY running the one fan, below 6 volts, and I have my ear less than a foot away from it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Antec Signature units are Top Of The Line.

Their CPX units have Delta guts, you know. The CP-1000 has even better ripple control than the SG-850, in fact it's the ONLY such unit with better 12v ripple control than the SG-850. If they weren't only compatible with Antec's high-end cases I'd put them in the same tier as the Signatures.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
How do those -H1011's sound when you undervolt them? Do they click?

Yeah they just barely click, but its quiet enough that I don't hear it unless I'm right next to the case. They get surprisingly quiet when undervolted and still move some air.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
Their CPX units have Delta guts, you know. The CP-1000 has even better ripple control than the SG-850, in fact it's the ONLY such unit with better 12v ripple control than the SG-850. If they weren't only compatible with Antec's high-end cases I'd put them in the same tier as the Signatures.

There CPX Formfactor is only for Antec, so like you said, it really removed them out of the top teir category because they're just not compatible like other units are.

But again, it's the crossflow design for airflow which is part of the reason they are so good. But the CP-1000 is over-rated (Wattage wise.)

The CP-1000 is only 840w on the 12v rail, making it, effectively a 900w unit.

The CP-850 has 827w on the 12v rail, which is a solid rating for a 850w unit.

I'm not saying that wattage is the whole piece of the pie, but they definitely should tone down the number on the CP-1000 in my opinion.

Though, they've got simmilar silliness with the TPQ-850 & TPQ-1000w. Reminds me alot of the older ToughPower 750w & Toughpower 850w units, only having 24 more watts than the lower unit. WHich is effectively 2Amps. And not that big of a deal.


----------



## phantom3000

May i join the club? Got Zalman cpns9700 cooling my cpu.


----------



## DoubleK

What no pictures? Awwwwww..... No pictures of beautiful computer makes me sad. Sad day is long day full of sadness,,, long!


----------



## Bing

Warning, big pics below ! Not 56K friendly !









Megahalem, D14 & TRUE catwalk shots !











Spoiler: The Reflections

















Spoiler: Bottom Clearance


----------



## MooMoo

That one looks like transformers lol


----------



## Marin

Some old pics.

Three Nanoxia FX12 fans upfront. There are other fans that offer better performance but these are beasts at undervolting.



Two San Ace H401's on the TRUE and two San Ace 1011's exhausting. Two low speed Delta fans (AFB0812LB) on the HR-05's. And of course the Accelero XTREME on the 4870x2.



And a Slipstream on the door. I hate these fans so obviously there must be a good reason why I'm using one. Well to fit a fan on the door part of the fan has to be removed, and of course I was happy to butcher a Slipstream.


----------



## MooMoo

Nicely cut grass there.


----------



## pcnuttie

Why the heck did you have to bring it outside? 7/10 cuz i can still see cables. They should be sleeved or hidden a BIT more.


----------



## srsparky32

bad pics but w/e. heres Grunt. and no, i dont care about cable management. i like seeing my cables.



















night shot!


----------



## pcnuttie

You don't care about cable management? Congrats getting high temps and bad airflow. Welcome to the "I don't know or don't care about my PC" club. That's gonna heat up if you don't fix your cable out dude.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


You don't care about cable management? Congrats getting high temps and bad airflow. Welcome to the "I don't know or don't care about my PC" club. That's gonna heat up if you don't fix your cable out dude.


durr durrrrr

i get 34c idle and 58c load at 1.42vcore and 3.9ghz

care to get your foot out of your mouth now????

gpu at current clocks in my sig gets 29c idle on cold days but mostly 35c idle and 49c load

care to get your foot out of your mouth again.?????

as you can see all of the cables are OUT OF THE WAY! *open your eyes* before you go around insulting people.

*I KNOW ABOUT MY PC!*

the only thing i see is the stray sata cable but that has since then been moved


----------



## custommadename

Interesting how people look past the rectangular prism airflow areas, with sharp 90 degree turns and all sorts of PCB components in the way, but then they blame cables not even a 1/2" in diameter, for poor airflow.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Interesting how people look past the rectangular prism airflow areas, with sharp 90 degree turns and all sorts of PCB components in the way, but then they blame cables not even a 1/2" in diameter, for poor airflow.


thank you!

i think if i'm going to build a computer up from an intel DG31PR mobo, stock cooling, a 7300gt, i'll know about my computer and the airflow it recieves, which is a lot!

and i dont need people like pcnuttie coming on here and saying i'm an idiot and that i know nothing about my own rig

look at post #888 for my initial post to pcnuttie's statement


----------



## custommadename

Don't get too upset. I think pcnuttie's comment was based off of prejudice because your case is teh suxxors. No offense, though. I have a similar one.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Don't get too upset. I think pcnuttie's comment was based off of prejudice because your case is teh suxxors. No offense, though. I have a similar one.

oh no, i know my case sucks. what can i do. the computer was handed down to me from my non-gamer dad, so i'm just slowly replacing everything with my tight budget. i'm almost done with the internal components, but a new case is next on my list due to me wanting to add a second gts 250.

i just wanted to show her (or him, Grunt lol) off....it isnt the greatest but i am still proud of it it does anything i want it to do and much more.


----------



## custommadename

Sell the GTS 250 and get one GTX 280! Cheaper and better!


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Sell the GTS 250 and get one GTX 280! Cheaper and better!









two gts 250's in sli are comparable to 5770s in crossfire, so, they scale really well.

theyre basically a 9800GX2 which is basically a gtx 280 lol.

but the 280 is more expensive actually, considering you cant find one..anywhere. and the next one up the 285 is way more than one more 250 and a 620w psu would be.


----------



## custommadename

There was lots of discussion on it when the GTS 250 came out, and the people over at the nVidia forums determined anyone buying two 250s instead of using one 260 was "uninformed."


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
There was lots of discussion on it when the GTS 250 came out, and the people over at the nVidia forums determined anyone buying two 250s instead of using one 260 was "uninformed."

hmm thats pretty false lol.

the gts 250 is really unheralded..anywhere. my lone one gets 8k in 3dmark vantage which is really a lot if you think about it.

and then two of them have been benched on 3d mark vantage at 17k and change.

so really, they are really good cards when paired up.

i bought the gts 250 because i dont have that much money now, and it is performing really well for me right now, so i want to keep it going with a second one.


----------



## custommadename

I had a thread a while back asking if three 250s would beat a 5850, and the conclusion was that they wouldn't. Apparently we suspect lots of performance loss in scaling.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I had a thread a while back asking if three 250s would beat a 5850, and the conclusion was that they wouldn't. Apparently we suspect lots of performance loss in scaling.

ehh idk, the evidence says otherwise. well i guess i'll find out. i've already pulled the trigger on a second gts 250. i'll be posting my benchmarks and game results once i get it all hooked up.

i'm sure that other people have done it but w/e i'll still do it


----------



## custommadename

Please let us know! It would be cool to use three 250s, both for [email protected] and also for some nice 5850-like gaming.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Please let us know! It would be cool to use three 250s, both for [email protected] and also for some nice 5850-like gaming.

i cant use three 250s i only have two pci-e slots. but i will gather results with my lone 250 in all games and benchmarks, and then i'll test sli'd 250s in all games and benchmarks to see if scaling decreases performance like people suspect it does.

and then if it dosent, its only logical that three 250's will be equal or better than a 5850.

also, my single 250 folds really well. i do one work unit in under two hours.


----------



## custommadename

You should check out my 280's folding! It's absolutely nuts! But so are the temps...


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


You should check out my 280's folding! It's absolutely nuts! But so are the temps...


yeah these cards are great. is it just one or two? lets see how two 250s stack up in folding







i'm not really into folding but i do dabble


----------



## custommadename

I've only got one so far. Hey, and speaking of which, I need to update my pics on here. New post coming up shortly...


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I've only got one so far. Hey, and speaking of which, I need to update my pics on here. New post coming up shortly...


do that! i'm getting off for the night but i'll check them out in the morning


----------



## custommadename

Here you go:
http://www.overclock.net/air-cooling...y-cooling.html

That's one hot video card!


----------



## pcnuttie

Stick to the topic please, it's a air cooled thread with pics.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


Why the heck did you have to bring it outside? 7/10 cuz i can still see cables. They should be sleeved or hidden a BIT more.


This isn't the rate my cables thread so here's me not caring about the cables.

And here's why it's outside.

- I can use a longer focal length to compress the perspective more
- I can use diffused natural light 
- I can use the lowest ISO

Thank you, come again.


----------



## custommadename

Oh snap!


----------



## Freekers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
You don't care about cable management? Congrats getting high temps and bad airflow. Welcome to the "I don't know or don't care about my PC" club. That's gonna heat up if you don't fix your cable out dude.

I guess posting a pic of my current rig would give an hart attack or something since I seriously didnt care at all, I just stuffed the components in, overclocked it and it works and it doesnt run hot.


----------



## Geforce_GTX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freekers*


I guess posting a pic of my current rig would give an hart attack or something since I seriously didnt care at all, I just stuffed the components in, overclocked it and it works and it doesnt run hot.


Post it plllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## Parsley




----------



## Faraz

Very, very nice.


----------



## DoubleK

Nice build Parsley


----------



## nascasho




----------



## custommadename

Cool picture!


----------



## illidan




----------



## linkin93

New cooler today:










'scuse the low quality pic, already resized to to 800px from 3072 or something (it has huuuuge) and my camera sucks... Sony Cybershot DSC-S700


----------



## hotsauce2007

Nice case nascacho, that foam are acoustic?


----------



## avercros




----------



## mmmkevinz

I have to put these pics up of my new v10. Currently running i5 750 with it at 4.02 Ghz and 60C @ 100% cpu usage. Amazing thing, but is annoying as hell to work around in my case. Even cools my dominators


----------



## Alatar

lol looks huge


----------



## ehume

And folks said the Noctua NH-D14 was big!


----------



## mmmkevinz

No kidding! i'll have pics up of it in my Antec 1200... I had to move my hard drives down to the bottom of the case and move all my optical BD drives(2) and 1 fan controller to the top because the (RAM cooling??) part of the V10 sticks it's ass halfway into the center HDD enclosure.


----------



## Wishmaker

I had to do some modifications to my VX because 30 centigrade outside is not helping an overclocked I7 920 C0. With this move, I gained better ventilation in the case and shaved 4 degrees of my Full load [email protected] 1.312V.


----------



## godofdeath

thought shrouds dont help with heatsinks


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


thought shrouds dont help with heatsinks



As long as the temps drop, I don't care if I wrap the heatsink in tin foil














!! It was either this or drop the overclock ... the temps outside are horrid for a CPU














. I can feel the air colder at the back of the case. Sticking fans on both sides of the cooler seems to have helped. The air exhaused at the rear is way cooler.


----------



## corx

Nice, too bad on Megahalems the clips go on the other side to the fan, it's a bit messy with a shroud, need to grab some rubbers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


thought shrouds dont help with heatsinks


Depends on the Heatsink or fan used.

Noctua fans can benefit from shrouds because they have no static pressure.

High fin density coolers like the TRUE revA also benefit from shrouds because of needing so much static pressure for air to get through.


----------



## Sturdius

My arctic white, Intel powered, air cooled beast. The heatsink is an Asus Silent Knight II. It performs well but it doesn't really match the theme, so I'm considering replacing it.


----------



## custommadename

That's a very nice setup! No need at all to replace anything. Just keep it going like that until you upgrade.


----------



## mr. biggums

here's mine tell me if you can spot the ssd


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


here's mine tell me if you can spot the ssd










I think I see it right under your standard hard drive.


----------



## JumplnTheFire

Here's my Vendetta 2 with a Scythe Ultra Kaze on it and another on the back of the case


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JumplnTheFire*




Here's my Vendetta 2 with a Scythe Ultra Kaze on it and another on the back of the case


The Ultra Kaze is a very nice fan.







Static pressure is excellent. Very nice. ^^ Will get a pic of my Scythe Yasya up today when I get it.


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
here's mine tell me if you can spot the ssd

























omg that 5850 looks huge in that case! in mine it looks like a gts250 or something


----------



## Swiftes

Here's mine:


----------



## KorbenD

Here's mine. Haven't done a final cleanup on the wiring yet, but all the hardware is installed.


----------



## bowie

Here is my beast it has a blue orb 2 (still looking for a blue orb1 the one that shows the temp if any one can help i would love it)

the Whole rig (still need alota cable management lol)

















And the blue orb


----------



## YangerD

I like the rig and how it's completely see through.


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yomama9388*


Well I guess I'll start











which OCN sticker is that? that one looks perfect for what i need


----------



## Konkistadori

Work in progress







.. And yeh its NH-D14.


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konkistadori* 








Work in progress







.. And yeh its NH-D14.

that looks monsterous!!


----------



## dafour

Mugen2 humped by a SLK-800


----------



## Kid-Smooth

Everyone here has such nice rigs...Cable management is starting to take a huge a role now imo..looks are everything! 1 light = .5 ghz boost lol


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kid-Smooth* 
Everyone here has such nice rigs...Cable management is starting to take a huge a role now imo..looks are everything! 1 light = .5 ghz boost lol



















looks really gooood!


----------



## vavix

Please rate. Just installed my new VenX


----------



## custommadename

7/10
You could wrap the SATA cable behind the board and then bring it down. Also, those wires at the front could easily hide behind the drive case and such. Good work, though.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

It is impossible to hide the cables but the power supply


----------



## Imglidinhere

Scythe Yasya FTW!







Will get a picture up asap.

Oh and just as an FYI to you all... I spent half of what you all did for better performance...


----------



## infected rat

I grabbed a few shots of my internals earlier so here's some NH-D14 porn for you all


----------



## [FDG]Explosion




----------



## iSubaru

hey all just thought id see what you thought of my cable managment...considering the case isnt probably the best








Attachment 164799
Attachment 164797
Attachment 164798


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSubaru* 
hey all just thought id see what you thought of my cable managment...considering the case isnt probably the best








Attachment 164799
Attachment 164797
Attachment 164798

What is that cooler on your GPU?

And that looks like Astro-turf in your case.


----------



## iSubaru

hmmm that cooler be a...zalman cnps7000b al-cu. Quite a nice little cooler if you ask me. keeps my e5300 @ 3.6 idle around 30-33 and under load a max of 55.
And why yes that would be astro-turf in my case, thought it would add a personal touch


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSubaru* 
hmmm that cooler be a...zalman cnps7000b al-cu. Quite a nice little cooler if you ask me. keeps my e5300 @ 3.6 idle around 30-33 and under load a max of 55.
And why yes that would be astro-turf in my case, thought it would add a personal touch









No no, on your Graphics Card, not your CPU.


----------



## ehume

How is that Astro-Turf for taming noise? Looks like an excellent idea.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


How is that Astro-Turf for taming noise? Looks like an excellent idea.


Bad idea for cooling. Air is not circulating well. You build hot air pockets.


----------



## iSubaru

Ahh sorry mate yeah my GPU cooler is a TT tide water self contained water cooler. Sure its old but does the job and got it on the cheap so cant complain and its better than my accellero 2.

As for the noise lol i actaully havent even had time to turn it on yet. 1 of my molex pins broke for my hdd so i had to get a new one, though ill be trying it out this afternoon. I was orignally going to use sound proofing black felt but mum had some of this spare so thought i'd give it a go.

Finally for the air not circualting as well i figured might be the case because the grass causing more friction therfore less airflow or smoothness of airflow but i doubt it will have all that much effect and it was somthing i was willing to sacrifice anyway


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Bad idea for cooling. Air is not circulating well. You build hot pockets. 










Edited by my stomach, lol. On a more serious note, I dont think it would really make hot air pockets in the case, however it would act as a sound deadening material and possibly contribute to some air resistance. Other than that it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Damir Poljak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


Edited by my stomach, lol. On a more serious note, I dont think it would really make hot air pockets in the case, however it would act as a sound deadening material and possibly contribute to some air resistance. Other than that it looks pretty sweet.


It looks sweet, that I agree


----------



## Vamilvas

http://www.abload.de/img/img_46213wg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_4548zh5.jpg

Whats this foam stuff for, noise reduction like the astro-turf in the previous post? Does it raise the temps inside the case?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vamilvas* 
http://www.abload.de/img/img_46213wg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_4548zh5.jpg

Whats this foam stuff for, noise reduction like the astro-turf in the previous post? Does it raise the temps inside the case?

As long as you don't cover up airflow vents or fans, noise reduction foam doesn't raise the internal temps of a case by much. As there's constant airflow; and in a good air cooling case, there's almost no dead spots for hot air to pool


----------



## iSubaru

Righteo so finally had time to test it out and i'd have to say you can deffinately tell there is a noise reduction. I still havent lined the top or the main removable panel but you can deffinately notice it so i'm guessing once i finish those off should be sweet.
And for the temperatures i'm not sure if its just i have a lower ambient than last time or if having the turf in there and by some miracle, has lowered my temps by 2-3 degrees lol. Either way its a win win situation









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak* 
It looks sweet, that I agree









Thanks Damir, i just thought it would be something different. Not sure if anyone had tried it before but gave it a go anyway.


----------



## Lucifers

My Rig








[email protected]
One of this days...4.0ghz


----------



## grahamcrackuh

just finished my whole mod, check it out in my sig



















"The tower of power"










Got my Q9550 at 4.00 Ghz, never goes above 53 in Prime 95 and never above 65 ish in IBT


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
"The tower of power"

Spectacular.


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## Parsley

My Q6600 again but with afew things changed in my system







.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
My Q6600 again but with afew things changed in my system







.

http://a.imageshack.us/img46/4384/mg5237.jpg

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/5331/mg5180.jpg

http://a.imageshack.us/img683/6306/mg5152.jpg

I want to marry your computer.


----------



## ehume

It's all in the makeup. A little rouge, a little mascara . . .


----------



## iAligator




----------



## iAligator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *parsley*


my q6600 again but with afew things changed in my system







.





























s.e.x.y.


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iAligator*


s.e.x.y.


Thanks







. Your's is lovely and tidy as well







.


----------



## iAligator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


Thanks







. Your's is lovely and tidy as well







.


Thanks








What is the thing on your top PCI slot? It's not using the PCI but it's sitting on top of it labelled "Supreme X-fi", I don't feel like thinking XD


----------



## Parsley

Its an audio riser card that comes with the Asus Maximus II motherboard I have. It isn't much better than onboard motherboard sound really, if at all.

I do have an Asus Xonar D2X back in the UK but sadly I can't really get at that at the moment.


----------



## iAligator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


Its an audio riser card that comes with the Asus Maximus II motherboard I have. It isn't much better than onboard motherboard sound really, if at all.

I do have an Asus Xonar D2X back in the UK but sadly I can't really get at that at the moment.


Just a gimmick, eh?


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iAligator*


Just a gimmick, eh?


Pretty much, it has some of the features that the X-Fi cards have but its all done via software as far as I am aware. I may be wrong but it isn't much better than normal onboard audio like I say







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iAligator*


Just a gimmick, eh?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Parsley*


Pretty much, it has some of the features that the X-Fi cards have but its all done via software as far as I am aware. I may be wrong but it isn't much better than normal onboard audio like I say







.


You pretty much nailed it. They're supposed to have EMI shielding as well.

But honestly; they're not a whole lot better than onboard. Though they still are. And for most computer speakers, I wouldn't say you'd need to buy a better card than one of those (as the X-Fi features are what most gamers are looking for anyways.)


----------



## Vhozard

Quote:



Quote:














Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


I'm looking at this picture... Where the Fk is the GPU, and why does the videocard only have half of it's cooler..

Haha, then I saw that it was a sound card.












Indeed, a sound card!
I was thinking exactly the same xD


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
My Q6600 again but with afew things changed in my system







.




























oh my GOD. this is so unreal. its freaking... awesome.









howd you get a cathode behind the mobo?


----------



## Freakn

Can anyone pick why I've posted this pic?


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


oh my GOD. this is so unreal. its freaking... awesome.









howd you get a cathode behind the mobo?


It is a LED strip between the motherboard tray and the motherboard itself







.


----------



## raZel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Can anyone pick why I've posted this pic?




ummmm - Maybe cos its funny that you use IE lol everyone knows its the slowest


----------



## Freakn

Maybe the post count for this thread......


----------



## nascasho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Can anyone pick why I've posted this pic?




Looks like just a random forum glitch to me because everything looks normal here.


----------



## dpx [R]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parsley* 
It is a LED strip between the motherboard tray and the motherboard itself







.

oh okay, good idea dude







looks.. out standing.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Can anyone pick why I've posted this pic?




Because it has 980 replies, same as the 980x?


----------



## leibritz

Hey,

here is mine. Good to be here.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehume*


Because it has 980 replies, same as the 980x?


Spot on, I thought people would of noticed that straight away.


----------



## narabhut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Can anyone pick why I've posted this pic?




Maybe because you're not running Windows Aero even though you clearly can?


----------



## Timstuff

Here's the rig I built for my brother. Intel i7 930 Overclocked to 4.3 GHz and running on air.


















(some stuff hadn't been connected yet in this next pic)


----------



## leibritz

Nice









That is one bad mofo.


----------



## JollyGood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leibritz* 
Hey,

here is mine. Good to be here.




























looks like watercooling to me. unless you count fan as air cooling


----------



## leibritz

I could not find hybrid thread. Sorry


----------



## h33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leibritz* 
Hey,

here is mine. Good to be here.





























Man, that is one nice looking case







I rarely see one that switches the mobo 90 degrees. Yea, there's no hybrid.. I might post mine up here with the H50 too


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## ekko

That is a killer rig
I must say
Nice lookin nb which cooler and fan? Temps?
Thx


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekko*


That is a killer rig
I must say
Nice lookin nb which cooler and fan? Temps?
Thx


Now in summer is between 35/40 Âº C @ 1.41v


----------



## ehume

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eR_L0k0!!* 
Now in summer is between 35/40 Âº C @ 1.41v

Now, are you Loco? Tostado?







Your ambient has to be 35-40c! No temp increase at all?????

That's some cooling!


----------



## eR_L0k0!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ehume* 
Now, are you Loco? Tostado?







Your ambient has to be 35-40c! No temp increase at all?????

That's some cooling!









Loco tostado


----------



## twigmaster

here is my build



















just finish with the push pull set up today also add the OCZ ram cooler v2 with these drop 2c to my temps all around.


----------



## ChrisB17

Need to finish up some cable management when I get a chance.


----------



## Allenssmart

NH-D14 tightly forced into an antec 902 with a 5970 under


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## dafour




----------



## custommadename

Those are some very artsy shots of a basic setup without all the standoffs and what looks like a passively cooled desk surface. Very interesting.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Wow...it's been so long since I've posted in this thread. It has been a long journey towards my current build







...

Tried working my way to quiet cooling with passive cooled 8800GTs with HR-03 heatsinks.




Upgraded to a Dark Knight, replaced stock fans with Scythe Slipstream fans, and switched back to stock GPU coolers since I didn't like my current temperatures.




Upgraded to an ATCS840 case, changing my 8800GTs to GTX275s (however, one 8800GT stayed for dedicated PhysX).




750Watt Toughpower had been replaced by an HX1000 to accommodate the extra drive cage with upgraded cooling (Venemous-X and Sanyo Denki San Ace fans). EDIT: Almost forgot that this was when I made the switch to an i7 build.








My current baby







where I modded my ATCS840 (8th expansion/larger CPU bracket hole/case fan grills removed/150mm front fan). Additional drive cage replaced for a better quality Lian Li cage. Upgraded San Ace fans to better San Ace fans where I strive for the best air cooling possible (funny that I used to try to have a quiet PC)...


----------



## dTT05

My Intel Air Setup


----------



## denydog

The Corsair 600T's optional windowed side panel just came out, so I don't have to remove the panel to show off the Venomous-X with twin shroulds, and dual Noiseblocker M12-P PWM fans.

The panel also includes a screen that can support up to four 120mm fans, to use in place of the window.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denydog;12652300*
> The Corsair 600T's optional windowed side panel just came out, so I don't have to remove the panel to show off the Venomous-X with twin shroulds, and dual Noiseblocker M12-P PWM fans.
> 
> The panel also includes a screen that can support up to four 120mm fans, to use in place of the window.


AWESOME looks so nice and clean


----------



## ColdFyre22

Well I just installed my Noctua NH-D14 yesterday


----------



## vspec

Loving my cm690 II so far.










just need to make that last grommet and redo the bottom one.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## shermhead

Wow so nice. My $50 midtower is a jungle. I have to ghetto cabletie my cables away from fans lol


----------



## scottath




----------



## Anth0789




----------



## ehume

Those Apollish really look good in that case.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvp309rcp;11575368*
> Wow...it's been so long since I've posted in this thread. It has been a long journey towards my current build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Tried working my way to quiet cooling with passive cooled 8800GTs with HR-03 heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded to a Dark Knight, replaced stock fans with Scythe Slipstream fans, and switched back to stock GPU coolers since I didn't like my current temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgraded to an ATCS840 case, changing my 8800GTs to GTX275s (however, one 8800GT stayed for dedicated PhysX).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 750Watt Toughpower had been replaced by an HX1000 to accommodate the extra drive cage with upgraded cooling (Venemous-X and Sanyo Denki San Ace fans). EDIT: Almost forgot that this was when I made the switch to an i7 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I modded my ATCS840 (8th expansion/larger CPU bracket hole/case fan grills removed/150mm front fan). Additional drive cage replaced for a better quality Lian Li cage. Upgraded San Ace fans to better San Ace fans where I strive for the best air cooling possible (funny that I used to try to have a quiet PC)...


wow @ all those san ace! Thats gotta add like an extra 100 to your system lol! hope you have a controller!


----------



## Gawdz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yomama9388*


Well I guess I'll start










I where did you get the overclock.net sticker?


----------



## G-n00bus

back when I had the P67 Evo...




























The clutter of wires at the top were fixed shortly after. Was testing it before I was sure i was going to keep it.


----------



## lozanoa11

Yes I know it is messy. I need a longer 8pin CPU power cord. Too many hdd's, the damn fans on the GPU, oh and the nice fan clips. I need a bigger case :/


----------



## Nemesis158

Here's Mine:


----------



## Boyboyd

yay, air.

Just one, not very good pic from me.


----------



## FinalFrontier

Here are a few of my air cooled rig:


----------



## XSCounter

Old pic of my Rig (Antec 902) before I cleared the cable mess and removed the SUPER noisy corsair RAM cooler.


----------



## jfro63

I will clean up the cables when I am done loading software and before moving to the office.


----------



## ____

The less you see


----------



## custommadename

These are the air-cooled Intel forums, and you apparently have some interesting hybrid. What's up with the AMD i7?


----------



## 8800'[email protected]




----------



## mars-bar-man

Well, I decided to be rid of my ITX build. Whilst it was a pretty sweet system, it didn't off any upgradablity of expansion. So off it went.

In it's place there's an ATX rig, but I've still managed to keep it quite small. I bought a Lian Li A05NB, this really is an epic case. You'll see why in a bit









Anyway, specs are (at present):
- Lian Li A05NB
- Core i7 860
- Gelid Tranquillo Cooler
- 4Gb Corsair Dominators
- Silverstone Striver 850w PSU
- BFG 8800GTX (while I'm waiting for payday to get a GTX570)

On with the pictures!




























It's easier to build a tidy system in this case than it is to wipe your own arse.


----------



## edwardjlw

I just installed a new CPU cooler in my computer and I have a very efficient airflow in my case. I have a fan I would like to mount onto the side panel, though it's a very ugly tan and brown colour. Can anyone point me in the right direction to maybe paint the fan a different colour?


----------



## edwardjlw

I just installed a new CPU cooler in my computer and I have a very efficient airflow in my case. I have a fan I would like to mount onto the side panel, though it's a very ugly tan and brown colour. Can anyone point me in the right direction to maybe paint the fan a different colour? Like is there a specific method, or things I gotta be careful with?

EDIT: Well I've been doing some prime95 tests and my temps are ranging from 40-50 degrees celcius under load, on the default clocks. I think it's 25-32 idle temps. Are these good? I only have one fan installed on the heatsink, I'll install the other and see if there is much difference. Would love to get some decent overclocks with this cooler, but it'll have to wait till tomorrow. Too tired right now lol.


----------



## Motive

Sandy Bridge, Stats in Sig.





































And a crappy video.

http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb432/MotiveX24/?action=view&current=0501111727.mp4


----------



## Asmola




----------



## iCrap




----------



## seba84_2005

Ss FT02


----------



## faulkton

Some nice builds in here. Here's mine.


----------



## dusters16

Add me to the club please!

Here's an awesome shot.

Build thread is in my sig.


----------



## Blech

Here's my little gem:


----------



## xioros

I'll give this tread a bumb









My System: [The Singularity]

^ Do me a favour , and comment my build log









Cooling:

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C
Cooler master R4s Red
Prolimatech Red Vortex

Maybe Water Soon...;

Pics:











Cheers,

/Xioros Out


----------



## Cyph3r




----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r;14139869*


How much space is there between the top of the cooler and the top of the case? Just that I have 2 140mm fans on my case and was wondering if this would fit.


----------



## JAM3S121

I have a hyper 212+ I was wondering for any recommendations for upgrading the fans? also I seemed to have lost my brackets to put fans on it other then the stock fan.

thanks. nothing very loud please.


----------



## infected rat

I would recommend a Scythe Gentle Typhoon in push, or perhaps two in push pull if you wanted. Probably the AP-14 (1450rpm) is the sweet spot betweren noise and cooling, they have a "tone" which is very easy on the ear for most people. If you wanted slightly better cooling then the AP-15 (1850rpm) might be the way to go. Personally I find them just as tolerable and have two on my D14 but they are a bit louder than the AP-14.

If you've lost your mount brackets you'll probably be able to mount them with zip ties (among other choices). Check out ehume's thread.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;14175494*
> I have a hyper 212+ I was wondering for any recommendations for upgrading the fans? also I seemed to have lost my brackets to put fans on it other then the stock fan.
> 
> thanks. nothing very loud please.


That is a PWM fan. Where can you find a better PWM fan? Well, I could point you to some modding projects, but the Blade Master combined with your own MB's Auto fan control is the best.

Check out item 1 in my sig. I compared a bunch of fans on a heatsink similar to the 212+.


----------



## Dylanlip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;14175494*
> I have a hyper 212+ I was wondering for any recommendations for upgrading the fans? also I seemed to have lost my brackets to put fans on it other then the stock fan.
> 
> thanks. nothing very loud please.


Yate Loons!


----------



## ledzeppie




----------



## DevilDriver

My air cooled rig. Thinking about painting the interior black.

NO LONGER AIR COOLED. CHANGED TO QX6700 CPU, AIR COULDN'T COOL PAST 3.1GHz. Changed to custom water loop.


----------



## chfields

Here are my pics from my last build....Along with current temps running Prime95


----------



## server

phone cam sorry


----------



## Darkshowdo

Here's my rig,
Good but better come Nov, Black friday ftw?


----------



## coleweezy23

Here's my setup, noctua c14 and 4 cooler master fans, exhaust in back and intake all other places.


----------



## KorbenD

Here's mine, specs listed below.


----------



## sirsaechao

Corsair A70 w/ Zalman Shark fans:


----------



## Andrea deluxe




----------



## infected rat

Nice pics







But fill out your system specs so we know what we're looking at.


----------



## One_too

noctua c14 for this sides!!


----------



## Constantine85

Thought I would throw my $.02 in here... I see some of us dig BLUUUE leds... they are uber... loll


----------



## action3500

The idea is to go for a very silent PC. Before all the heatsink upgrades thing would sound like a prop plane during take off. 2 CPU fans and top fan are controlled by CPU PWM controller, so they all work in tandem.

Also had to swap the stock fan inside of PSU for TY-140. Right now under any load you can't hear the system at all and temps are very low.


----------



## NastyFish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *action3500*


The idea is to go for a very silent PC. Before all the heatsink upgrades thing would sound like a prop plane during take off. 2 CPU fans and top fan are controlled by CPU PWM controller, so they all work in tandem.

Also had to swap the stock fan inside of PSU for TY-140. Right now under any load you can't hear the system at all and temps are very low.











This. This is a quality air cooling setup my friend


----------



## StreekG

NZXT Havik 140


----------



## iCrap

Mine. Still needs a lot of work..


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *action3500;14920166*
> The idea is to go for a very silent PC. Before all the heatsink upgrades thing would sound like a prop plane during take off. 2 CPU fans and top fan are controlled by CPU PWM controller, so they all work in tandem.
> 
> Also had to swap the stock fan inside of PSU for TY-140. Right now under any load you can't hear the system at all and temps are very low.


I'm in awe, with your cooling setup








that's a "hot" cool stuff man









and here's my old intel, with its old cooling stuff:


----------



## justanewguy

thats mine, and oh yeah i am a new guy here so i thought i could share my system either

its nothing special but my temps are pretty low
no fancy lights, just quiet and stable


----------



## saint12

here's mine want to add another 580 for sli but cant do that with this mobo and the sound card


----------



## aramil

One more:


----------



## porky

My V8 Twin Turbo


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Some of these builds are just amazing! It shows that you don't need to spend lot of money on watercooling to get a awesome computer, a nice air cooler can be at least as nice as WC.

It's decided, i shall remove the watercooling from my GPU just to be able to post here.


----------



## Tartar




----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85;14774645*
> Thought I would throw my $.02 in here... I see some of us dig BLUUUE leds... they are uber... loll


I dig the Frio definatley but blue is not my forte lol I like the Black and red myself goes along with my HAF-X and what not







I need a Camera so I can post mine up here


----------



## ekg84




----------



## sockpirate




----------



## inVain

^
I hope you're aware that your mobo is holding more than 2kg of weights, by setting it up on the bench table....


----------



## MARK-20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15365357*


Very Nice Build Btw, I love the Fractal Core 3000, its what the Antec 300 really should of been


----------



## itslogz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain;15430994*
> ^
> I hope you're aware that your mobo is holding more than 2kg of weights, by setting it up on the bench table....


Looks to me by looking at the dimastech 2.5 it has a support just like a case for video card support/screws. Just not visible in the picture im guessing.

God I need a new case, ive had this thing for way to long lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itslogz;15480140*
> Looks to me by looking at the dimastech 2.5 it has a support just like a case for video card support/screws. Just not visible in the picture im guessing.
> 
> God I need a new case, ive had this thing for way to long lol


Make sure you get a good one next time. See my sig for a link to a thread on picking a good case for air cooling.


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## mikupoiss

I like how you use APs to cool the CPU heatsink


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikupoiss;15496211*
> I like how you use APs to cool the CPU heatsink


It works really well, Idle over night it was 27*C, Full load with AP's on lowest fan setting hit 59*C and AP's on high hit 52*C.









I'm very happy with this set up


----------



## pelayostyle

Figured I post a pic of my pc before my NH-D14 comes in. Kinda bummed that my black, white and red color scheme will be ruined.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pelayostyle*


Figured I post a pic of my pc before my NH-D14 comes in. Kinda bummed that my black, white and red color scheme will be ruined.










Not neccesarrily you could find a way to make it, red, black, and white.








I know this is the Intel side o things but I like nice lookin stuff regaurdless of the guts.







I myself like my Frio enough that i'll stick with it till I feel the need to go another route it does good enough to keep mine at 4.1Ghz on lowish volts for a Phenom II.

Let me know, How much of a cooling jump you get from switching


----------



## itslogz

Got a update after a longggg time of having my ghetto'd a900.

Nothing special, but im happy with the setup.

After owning a a900 and upgrading to this case, its unbelievable in size compared. No picture doesthis case's size justice


----------



## ruairi

Air cooled 800d, Blasphemy get your pitchforks everybody


----------



## itslogz

Yeah just because its in the air cooling thread doesnt mean im over here running ducts from my roof like some people just to drop my temps a few degrees. Its a nice case, i posted in the air cooling thread ( that I started) because it IS cooled by air. I didnt buy a case based on "oh crap that case is hideous and horrible but i bet it coolz lyk crazy bro"

Theres plenty of people out there who doesnt use water cooling setups in a 800d. Just because it has the expandable capability doesnt mean it has to be utilized.


----------



## Dad2David

Here is my Cooler Master Hyper 212+ in the Phantom!

Blue LED's all the way!



Cool & Sexy



Phantom in Blue



Lights on



Long shot - Air Cooled Core i5-2500K sitting pretty in the Phantom with a Hyper 212+ and HD 6870 for company:



Hope you all like it!


----------



## ruairi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itslogz*
> 
> Yeah just because its in the air cooling thread doesnt mean im over here running ducts from my roof like some people just to drop my temps a few degrees. Its a nice case, i posted in the air cooling thread ( that I started) because it IS cooled by air. I didnt buy a case based on "oh crap that case is hideous and horrible but i bet it coolz lyk crazy bro"
> Theres plenty of people out there who doesnt use water cooling setups in a 800d. Just because it has the expandable capability doesnt mean it has to be utilized.


Joking, no need to take offense


----------



## Arsonx

Corsair 650D with the new A70.



Where should I run the god damn fan cable and sound card cable ? Grrrr...


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok I am in. This is my AMD 955 Rig that I just sold off with x2 560 TI's. I do miss this PC but was time for a change


----------



## action3500

Reconfigured the rig a bit.


----------



## homestyle

Chopsticks are there for functional supports for my graphics card. The Shaman cooler is as heavy as some high-end coolers.


----------



## Destroysall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23*
> 
> Here's my setup, noctua c14 and 4 cooler master fans, exhaust in back and intake all other places.


Very nice! What's your temps with the Noctua C14?


----------



## alastairb

here is my new photo editing/cfd rig, don't do much gaming hence the lack of graphics card as i don't need one at the moment, running at 4.6ghz fully air cooled


----------



## nothor




----------



## Captain Mayhem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nothor*


Ooh, nice case. Am I looking at a Silverstone TJ08-E?


----------



## Tom Thumb

Sunbeam Tech Bench and the Silver Arrow!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Can't forget the Megahalems in the Haf Black Edition!


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain Mayhem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nothor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, nice case. Am I looking at a Silverstone TJ08-E?
Click to expand...

Its a new Precision PS07 which essentially is a same thing but with dual 120mm fans in front . Here is a review:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5270/silverstone-precision-ps07-temjin-for-less


----------



## nothor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Its a new Precision PS07 which essentially is a same thing but with dual 120mm fans in front . Here is a review:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5270/silverstone-precision-ps07-temjin-for-less


Correct, i decided to take it instead of the TJ08-E because of its two 120mm Fans. So i can use my Delta and San-Ace fans to play with in this case


----------



## FerminTigas

Nice set-up you got there Thom Thumb. Your red theme is very beautiful.


----------



## FerminTigas

Sharing mine..











































































































































































Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Mattb2e

That CM V8 looks awfully close to the side panel, how tight of a fit is that?


----------



## FerminTigas

Yes it is close (but it does'nt touch window) and I needed to cut via steel saw the upper portion of the side panel fan for them to fit. I'll post some pics with regards to that when I get home later in the evening.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Yes it is close (but it does'nt touch window) and I needed to cut via steel saw the upper portion of the side panel fan for them to fit. I'll post some pics with regards to that when I get home later in the evening.


Oh ok, cool, cant wait







.

Is it just that the V8 is super tall, or is the case itself just not that wide?


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Is it just that the V8 is super tall, or is the case itself just not that wide?


A little of both actually.









The V8 is a little bit taller compared to other coolers while the 902 is a little bit narrower compared to other cases.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> A little of both actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The V8 is a little bit taller compared to other coolers while the 902 is a little bit narrower compared to other cases.


Oh, I see. At any rate, your setup looks very clean, and well put together. I would be proud to show off my system if I were you









Kudos on the hard disk mounting too, im sure that took some time to get right


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Oh, I see. At any rate, your setup looks very clean, and well put together.


Thank you bro!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I would be proud to show off my system if I were you


Just want to inspire the other 902 owners here and at the same time provide some vindication for this beautiful case. People are saying that this case has issues like poor cable management, no hole for the PSU, ugly HDD system, short front usb cables, incapable to accomodate more than one video cards if you have more that three HDDs, etc.... Well, I really like this case and I just felt the need to prove them all wrong. The 902 is optimized for air cooling (and not for LCS) and can be beautiful and versatile specially when modded. A little imagination and patience on the owner's part is just needed (some tools also) instead of yapping and complaining.

The case can accomodate 6 HDDs (I can still make it 8 if badly needed) and even up to triple SLI/Crossfire GPUs, and still able to provide optimal air cooling for all of them. This is for the 902's critics.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Kudos on the hard disk mounting too, im sure that took some time to get right


Yes, I got the idea for the backward mounting on TJHarlow's guide in youtube. Before, that was my set-up for the top and bottom HDD bays. It was already ok and can accomodate even a GTX 580 sli. However, I felt the need to improve it further when I decided to buy an HDD power switch. Thus, the current set-up.


----------



## FerminTigas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Oh ok, cool, cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here are the pics as promised.















Almost got the cable.


----------



## Mattb2e

I would say that is a snug fit







Most people just remove the fan rather than going through the trouble of making it work, Kudos on your work


----------



## Lucky 23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing.


Really nice man i like the cathode lighting looks sweet.


----------



## justanewguy

yayy had time to clean the complete PC from dust. and replaced a few fans

*status quo:*

getting nibbler to remove the rear mesh
remove the hdd cage (front fan airflow performance)
searching for a solution to clean up the cable management
adding noise protection foam (ordered)


----------



## SpidermanXP7




----------



## MGF Derp

Quick bench setup


----------



## Wolfgang




----------



## Photograph

My latest i3 based LAN rig:


----------



## Dad2David

Wow that looks fantastic Photograph! Did you make that case from scratch (using a aluminum case) or mod one that you bought?


----------



## justanewguy

thats indeed pretty clever


----------



## O.CModderz

I gotta say, you've impressed my by the millions







+ rep


----------



## 5nak3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Sharing mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing.


Nice colour scheme







- exactly the same as mine








Where did you get the little wheels from, or are they part of your case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My latest i3 based LAN rig:


Amazing build!

Not sure I like the keyboard hanging off the side of the case, but that is a minor complaint. The rest of the build made my jaw drop!

Where did you get the wallpaper from?


----------



## justanewguy

spent 3,5 hours in cleaning my PC
nibbled the rear mesh
rearranged cable management
removed insanely massive dust from the inside of my psu
removed the docking in the 5.25 bay
removed unused cathodes and lightings
rearranged 5.25 fans (2x TY-140´s)
added sound absorbing pads to both sidepanel

cpu idle temps @ 23°C (stock speed)
gpu idle temps @ 28°C

the best thing is seriously to cut off the rear mesh, the amount of air coming out feels like twice as much and dropped temps.
obviously not the best build and no real colour theme but i like it


----------



## Diablo85

I just want to say that i think i'm in love....with my scythe ultra kaze's that i just put in my rig today. load temps on cpu (prime95) and gpu (furmark) went from 55C to 44C on the cpu and from 93C to 70C on the gpu. this is with both of them on high, which is barely tolerable, so i run them @ minimum speed and still see a noticeable temperature drop.

If someone can point me in the direction of a fan mounting bracket for my 5.25" bay, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justanewguy

i own one of these kaze ultra 3000rpm but only for testing, this fan is ridiculous loud on full speed but worth it if you are mentally hard enough to resist the loudness


----------



## Diablo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanewguy*
> 
> i own one of these kaze ultra 3000rpm but only for testing, this fan is ridiculous loud on full speed but worth it if you are mentally hard enough to resist the loudness


i think for a 23C temp drop, i can live with the loudness. now i just need to find some zip ties that are small enough to fit through the mesh on my side panel and long enough to go through both sets of mounting holes on the fan.


----------



## Methodical

Double Dip'n: Photo editing and gaming


----------



## Lucky 23




----------



## donnybrook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> My latest i3 based LAN rig:


please tell me you take that into starbucks.


----------



## bundymania




----------



## bleizer

anyone someday see z77 extreme4 or extreme4 z68 witch venomous-x (witch 2 fans) ?
i want see that photo. interest me slot of ram. in first slot can put normal ram or low profile only.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FerminTigas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Oh ok, cool, cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost got the cable.
Click to expand...

I lol'd when I saw this because my Antec 900 was running the same thing with the edge cut off (because of the clearance).


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## Ramsey77

My new Sig rig. Air cooling by Coolermaster and Scythe.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> My new Sig rig. Air cooling by Coolermaster and Scythe.


is that an asus rog logo in there?


----------



## Ramsey77

Yes. It's on the inside of the right side panel.


----------



## PhatFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> My new Sig rig. Air cooling by Coolermaster and Scythe.


wheres the gpu?


----------



## Ramsey77

Vacation to California (RMA'd again).


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Yes. It's on the inside of the right side panel.


how'd u make that?


----------



## Ramsey77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> how'd u make that?


I didn't, it's the sticker that came with my Motherboard.


----------



## PhatFree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> Vacation to California (RMA'd again).


really? what GPU did you get


----------



## Ramsey77

Gigabyte Windforce GTX570 OC version 1


----------



## TenshiPL




----------



## Ramsey77

That Mega is an awesome looking cooler. Good job on the wiring too. Got to love all black cables.


----------



## PhatFree

what cpu cooler is it? looks awesome


----------



## TenshiPL

Prolimatech Megahalems Black.

Thanks


----------



## PhatFree

wish i i had the money for one that this looks so amazing

im gonna go for the evga super clock though, heard its great, and its only $50


----------



## Rapid7

My old aircooled TJ-07.


----------



## bundymania

My new fans


----------



## johnvosh

Added a second blue LED fan on the top, added a white LED fan to the front, and changed one of the side fans to a white LED as well. They are all the NZXT brand, they seem to do the job. Might change the fan on the 212 Evo to a white LED yet.


----------



## Friction

CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 cooling an Intel Core i7 3770K with 2 Arctic Cooling F9 fans in a Push/Pull config.


----------



## wermad

Didn't know about this thread


----------



## ekg84

took these with a canon point and shoot camera
black background makes a big difference


----------



## srsparky32

old backup rig.









do i have enough San Aces?

old 2600K setup.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon




----------



## triggdev

My new Rig.


----------



## doyll

Nice! Love all the USB up close

But that headphone/mic/esata guy keeps winking at me.


----------



## TwentyCent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took these with a canon point and shoot camera
> black background makes a big difference


Really nice looking rig man! Would you mind sharing details on that rear exhaust fan? I think it looks great!


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Really nice looking rig man! Would you mind sharing details on that rear exhaust fan? I think it looks great!


Oh that is Enermax Vegas Duo. Thank you btw. It lights up very nicely too.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## fishymamba

My first build! Sorry for the blurry photos.





I;m not too happy with the wiring, the PSU has wayyy too many plugs that I don't use.


----------



## ekg84

vote fo MOTM here guys!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1325588/november-2012-mod-of-the-month-poll-up-vote-now/0_50


----------



## EssArTee4

Mine


----------



## Rabid1

still in the works


----------



## damtachoa

Here is my new rig:


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EssArTee4*
> 
> Mine


That Zalman model seems really nice, don't know about the noise though, what is the max rpm of the fan ?


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Edit: Pics no longer relevant


----------



## EssArTee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> That Zalman model seems really nice, don't know about the noise though, what is the max rpm of the fan ?


Its not too loud for me - although i dont have much to compare it to
my max RPM via CPUID on a 12hr P95 is 1732


----------



## Wolfgang

....AIR cooled, I've seen 2 water cooled int he last 2 pages.


----------



## BennyGee

This here is the Black Box.



Its a first gen Antec P183 case.
It has a Zalman MFC1 fan controller.
It has 2x120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow blue LED fans in the front...



and 2 in the back.



Sitting atop a 960 is an Enermax T40-TA Cpu cooler. Its polished nickle finish gets me goin i tell ya what.

The 2 GTX550Ti OC cards have copper node 100mm fan heatsinks.

CPU and GPUs are applied with Dow Corning tc-5121 thermal goo.

At 25C ambient we get 42C CPU, and GPUs at 35C and 48C. the top one happily sucking up all the hot air from the surrounding heat sources









Im playing Hitman Absolution atm and temp are around 65C CPU and 75C and 85C GPUs.

So there u have it, hope u like.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BennyGee*
> 
> This here is the Black Box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a first gen Antec P183 case.
> It has a Zalman MFC1 fan controller.
> It has 2x120mm Coolermaster Sickleflow blue LED fans in the front...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2 in the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting atop a 960 is an Enermax T40-TA Cpu cooler. Its polished nickle finish gets me goin i tell ya what.
> The 2 GTX550Ti OC cards have copper node 100mm fan heatsinks.
> CPU and GPUs are applied with Dow Corning tc-5121 thermal goo.
> At 25C ambient we get 42C CPU, and GPUs at 35C and 48C. the top one happily sucking up all the hot air from the surrounding heat sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing Hitman Absolution atm and temp are around 65C CPU and 75C and 85C GPUs.
> So there u have it, hope u like.


I really like the aesthetics of the Antec P cases, they look really clean and are very silent, if I didn't already have my CM beast, I would totally invest in the newer one







. Your build looks good!


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

My Dark Knight HSF is now be cooled by Gelids Silent 12 PWM fan along with the rest of my case. It doesn't move as much air as the stock Xigmatek fan did but its much quieter and has higher static pressure


----------



## toyz72

heres another haf xb.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Not a fan of Nocturals color scheme but damn, dats airflow!


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Binary Ecyrb*
> 
> Not a fan of Nocturals color scheme but damn, dats airflow!


noctua's are ugly, but they work great and are very quite. i just set them all to 75% speed. the 140mm over my vcard dropped the idle down by 6c. i got four more nuctus'a on order. two 80mm for the bottom of the case,and two 40mm for the drive bay. i'm liking everything about this case. but you should know......you got one to:thumb:


----------



## Azumi123

Tight squeeze. I need a new case I know. The bottom fan had to move up after I put in the 1000w supply but without it the graphics boards really suffer. CPU cooler fan can not mount on the other side, gets in the way of RAM. Two outlet fans on the top of the case (120mm) , 3 inlet fans on the front, bottom and rear of the case. There is an inlet for the PSU on the bottom of the case, so I mount the PSU that way around. No heating problems. CPU reaches 70-75 max during full load. GPU 0 reaches 80 - 85, GPU 1 reaches 60 - 65 under furmark. All using Artic Silver 5.


----------



## Rapid7

Replaced my Noctua NH-D14 with a Megahalems due to the Noctua's fan clips touching the Matrix's back plate.


----------



## doyll

That looks really nice! How's the cooling compare?


----------



## Rapid7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> That looks really nice! How's the cooling compare?


To be honest not much between them a few degrees at most.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Just as a reminder, guys, this is a gallery for air cooled builds. All-in-one CPU liquid units don't belong here, there's a water cooling gallery thread for that. I know it's not explicitly water most of the time but a premix, and that there's some resentment about having those shown off among custom loops, but it still fits there rather than here. I won't get rid of any previously posted photos, that'd be rude, but try to keep this air cooling only. In keeping with the thread, I just realized I haven't posted any rig shots since I got my D5100, so here's one:

DSC_0002.JPG 6732k .JPG file


----------



## Seredin

Here's my socket 1156 interior. With the Antec 300 series cases, I basically decided that I can't manage the cables much better than this without modding, and I'm hoping to sell this case when I get a TJ08B-E with my tax returns.

It may look like spaghetti, but there aren't any wires between the 2 120mm fans at the front and the main cavern.

note: Actually, I don't even think this is current. I removed the sound card and managed to get a couple more thinner wires behind the mobo. Hm, need to update. That speccy doesn't reflect the OC on my CPU. Got my i5 760 up to 3.2 pretty easy. I don't require more than that, if I'm honest with myself.


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> noctua's are ugly, but they work great and are very quite. i just set them all to 75% speed....


They are so butt ugly, but I also will take function over form. Let us celebrate Noctua's ugliness while we appreciate their amazing performance! My new server uses Noctua all around, except for the 200mm top fan . . . but only because Noctua doesn't make a 200mm fan!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343396/...haf-xb-dual-xeon-sandy-bridge-ep-lga-2011-atx


----------



## Lisjak

Wanted to post this last week but had some problems with my PC. Anyway, bought myself a Noctua NH-C14 and I love it. It's very silent. Didn't expect it would be SO big tho.







Had to move my gpu to the second pci-e slot.


----------



## Delirious84

Delete....im not intel


----------



## Liqu1dShadow




----------



## SonicAgamemnon

I recently switched from CrossFireX to a 3-way SLI setup in my Cosmos II "all-air" configuration. Despite moving from 2 to 3-way hardware, the migration to TITAN video cards nevertheless lowered temperatures by approximately 5C across the board, case, GPU and CPU temperatures all went down. The primary reason for this drop is a major difference in GPU cooling design: The TITAN SLI configuration pushes most heat out the back of the case; the XFX Double D/Ghost HD7970 CrossFireX setup exhausted most of the heat into the case itself.




Under 100% folding load (3960X CPU and all three TITAN/Kepler GPUs) the case temperature is 23.5C, 2.5C above ambient. This is 4.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, which was 6.7C above ambient.

Under 100% folding load, the new TITAN configuration averages 64C across all six 3960X CPU cores, 27C away from Tj Max. This is 5C lower than the CrossFireX setup, where the CPU was fully loaded at 69C with a Tj Max delta of 22C.

Under 100% folding load, the TITAN GPUs averaged 59.3C across all three cards clocking at an average boost rate of 1040.6MHz . This is 6.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, averaging 65.5C between both HD7970s while clocking at 1000MHz.

For more benchmarks, please visit the build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-msi-x79-3960x/50_50


----------



## doyll

Nice build log! And good temps too.


----------



## MrHuy1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> I recently switched from CrossFireX to a 3-way SLI setup in my Cosmos II "all-air" configuration. Despite moving from 2 to 3-way hardware, the migration to TITAN video cards nevertheless lowered temperatures by approximately 5C across the board, case, GPU and CPU temperatures all went down. The primary reason for this drop is a major difference in GPU cooling design: The TITAN SLI configuration pushes most heat out the back of the case; the XFX Double D/Ghost HD7970 CrossFireX setup exhausted most of the heat into the case itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under 100% folding load (3960X CPU and all three TITAN/Kepler GPUs) the case temperature is 23.5C, 2.5C above ambient. This is 4.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, which was 6.7C above ambient.
> 
> Under 100% folding load, the new TITAN configuration averages 64C across all six 3960X CPU cores, 27C away from Tj Max. This is 5C lower than the CrossFireX setup, where the CPU was fully loaded at 69C with a Tj Max delta of 22C.
> 
> Under 100% folding load, the TITAN GPUs averaged 59.3C across all three cards clocking at an average boost rate of 1040.6MHz . This is 6.2C lower than the CrossFireX setup under the same load, averaging 65.5C between both HD7970s while clocking at 1000MHz.
> 
> For more benchmarks, please visit the build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1279034/build-log-derezzer-gtx-titan-3-way-sli-cosmos-ii-msi-x79-3960x/50_50


Very nice


----------



## jmac1789

My other rig. Just wanna share my photo.



Not so great specs though... I use it most of the time for movies since it is near our LED TV and a little gaming...
Processor: i3 - 2100
Motherboard: MSI H67MA-E45 (B3)
Graphics Card: Inno3D GT440
Case: Coolermaster Elite 431 (Windowed)


----------



## davcc22

opps repost damm me


----------



## CaCP3RO

Prolimatech Megahalems Black and Phobya Nano-G.


----------



## davcc22

and yeas my cable manent stinks i wwill fix that whan i get somwe money for a extention for the 24&the 4pin/'a heap of cable ties


----------



## sirsaechao

Corsair A70 with Zalman Shark white push/pull fans:


----------



## CaCP3RO

My second PC :


----------



## CITIPLAN

Here's my recent build. I'm loving how it looks from the outside as much as in, and getting great temperatures and quietude to boot!


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liqu1dShadow*


Was this a fresh build? I just got my be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2. I won't be able to install it until Sunday because of work so I was wondering if you installed yours inside the case or if you had your MB outside the case.


----------



## Malik

air*ROG*

Intel i5 4670k
Asus Maximus VI Gene
Asus R9 280X DCU II
Asus Xonar Phoebus
Corsair Vengeance PRO RED 16B 1866Mhz
OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB, Segate 2TB
Corsair AX 760i
Fractal Design Arc Mini R2


----------



## JTD92

@Malik

Beautiful pictures of your rig man!


----------



## t0tum

@Malik
Amazing pics and rig. What u used to shoot it?


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t0tum*
> 
> @Malik
> Amazing pics and rig. What u used to shoot it?


Nikon D800E
Nikkor 50/1.4G
Nikkor 85/1.8G
Samyang 14/2.8


----------



## bundymania

https://www.facebook.com/bundymania.reviewer/media_set?set=a.335340166609982.1073741829.100004020046825&type=3


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bundymania*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bundymania.reviewer/media_set?set=a.335340166609982.1073741829.100004020046825&type=3


What is your above test base? I like how simple and complete it is.


----------



## Supranium

Heres my little modded mini itx powerhouse:
Not so fancy, but powerful, quiet, minimalistic and pleasing to my eyes.




Specs:

Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe
i7 3770K @ 4500mhz (1.22v) [Noctua NH-C12P SE14]
G-Skill 2x8GB DDR3 @ 1800 9-10-9-27-1T (1.6v)
Gigabyte GTX 780 OC WF3 @ 1200/1800. 1.16vGPU.
Samsung 840 500GB SSD
Corsair AX760 Platinum PSU.
Modded Fractial Design Node 304. [4x Phobya Nano-G14 fan]

Pictures taken with Padfone Infinity. No photoshop, just resize.


----------



## MIGhunter

Guess I never put any pics up.
*Before*
http://s279.photobucket.com/user/botdphotos/media/IMAG0012_zpsc893aea5.jpg.html
*After*
http://s279.photobucket.com/user/botdphotos/media/Mobile Uploads/IMAG0035_zpsaa117887.jpg.html


----------



## Zooty Cat

My HAF X


----------



## oerfydkn09

here my simple rig and my air coolimg setup...............


















thanks for viewing guys


----------



## doyll

Very nice oerfydkn09!








Definitely not simple either.


----------



## oerfydkn09

@ doyll thanks man for the appreciate.


----------



## CaCP3RO

Noctua NH-C12 SE 14


----------



## Zooty Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oerfydkn09*
> 
> @ doyll thanks man for the appreciate.


Congratulation on the build.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

My rig looks really tame compared to some of yours and I'm sorry for the bad pictures, I don't really have a good place with good lighting to take a pic and I wasn't lugging this heavy thing outside.




I've got 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in the front that you can't see. I keep going back and forth with the top front fan, whether or not to leave it or take it out as I'm not sure if it's robbing air from the CPU cooler or not.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> My rig looks really tame compared to some of yours and I'm sorry for the bad pictures, I don't really have a good place with good lighting to take a pic and I wasn't lugging this heavy thing outside.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2 Gentle Typhoon AP-15's in the front that you can't see. I keep going back and forth with the top front fan, whether or not to leave it or take it out as I'm not sure if it's robbing air from the CPU cooler or not.


Looks nice and clean.









As long as your temps are good I wouldn't worry too much. Can unplug top front and see what temps do.. Even try it as an intake.

Maybe even move you GPU down and open unused PCI slots, but with PSU drawing air from inside case instead of through bottom they man allow air in instead of out.

I use castor bases under all of my builds. Give them much better airflow to bottom fans.. Makes them much easier to move too.
40mm castor base


30mm castor base


40mm & 30mm height difference


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks nice and clean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your temps are good I wouldn't worry too much. Can unplug top front and see what temps do.. Even try it as an intake.
> 
> Maybe even move you GPU down and open unused PCI slots, but with PSU drawing air from inside case instead of through bottom they man allow air in instead of out.
> 
> I use castor bases under all of my builds. Give them much better airflow to bottom fans.. Makes them much easier to move too.
> 40mm castor base
> 
> 
> 30mm castor base
> 
> 
> 40mm & 30mm height difference


Those casters look awesome, did you build that setup? BTW, I can't move the GPU down, first of all with this board the lower slots are 8x only. Secondly, my sound card is in the way.

I've tried swapping that top front fan as intake as well but for some reason it makes a lot more noise that way. I seem to get about the same temps with either 2 low speed exhausts on the top or having just one and turning it up higher. Noise seems about the same too to my ear.


----------



## doyll

Thanks. Yeah, I've built many castor bases for many different cases.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Did some more testing and I think I get like 1C better temps with 1 fan on top vs 2 but its within the magin of error. Would it be stupid to leave the second one just because I like how it looks? lol


----------



## ChrisB17

Sorry for no so great quality. Megaaaahalems


----------



## Zooty Cat

My air cooled rig is done


----------



## Malik

Some photos of my stuff (still waiting for package with case):


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## Malik

My project ... grEEn


----------



## FerminTigas

Awesome build guys.


----------



## fredocini




----------



## Dyaems

Heres mine


----------



## Malik




----------



## doyll

Beautiful!








be quiet! make gorgeous coolers.








Good photography too!


----------



## aerial

New build.
i7 2700k @ 4ghz 1.1v + Thermalright HR-22 fanless
GTX750Ti (msi gaming) stock + Xigmatek Bifrost fanless
RM750 psu - fan never turns on
Temperatures depend on ambient, but usually in normal use cpu load: ~60, gpu ~65.

All pics: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/DimastechMiniFanless#

Few selected pics:


----------



## Majentrix

Going through the first few pages of this thread is like being taken back to all those LANs I went to back in 06-09.


----------



## doyll

Aerial,
That is a beautiful build!









Wouldn't the HR-22 look good in black / gunmetal like Bifrost?


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Aerial,
> That is a beautiful build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't the HR-22 look good in black / gunmetal like Bifrost?


Sure it would







There actually is hr-02 black version, just can't purchase it where I live.
Originally I wanted black Phanteks 14PE, but found decent deal for hr-22. According to reviews, in complete passive scenario both coolers perform about the same.


----------



## Impetual

So here's mine, sorry if the pictures looks blurry. I took them with my phone, and sorry again the cabling isn't that good either -_- But here you go


----------



## Malik

soon new project ...


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## CaCP3RO

Define :



And something with blue :


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Is that the DimasTech Mini V1.0?
> Was wondering how you like it.
> I tried the Easy V3.0, but it was just too big for me.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Is that the DimasTech Mini V1.0? I tried the Easy V3.0, but it was just too big for me.


Yes, this model:

http://shop.dimastech.it/en/dimastech-bench-test-table-mini-v10-metallic-grey


----------



## doyll

Didn't even know I had submitted my post.









Could I ask, what do you think of it?


----------



## Malik




----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


very nice


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Didn't even know I had submitted my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask, what do you think of it?


It is alright. Very thick steel, so it is really sturdy construction, in addition there is this curve, sort of unibody design, which makes it even better. I'm saying this after using several Lian Li cases, so this might be little biased, as it is exact opposite of light aluminium.
Only drawback, I'd say, would be the fact, it catches dust also inside, through all the open sides. This probably refers to all benchtables, since they are pretty much all opened. I wish there was benchtable, that has design of nice htpc case, and mobo installed on top. But whole case that is under mobo, fully enclosed. I guess it is matter of taste, some perfere to see what is inside.

In general I would recommend benchtable to anyone who likes air cooling, especially high end "super coolers" because it really provides great temps, and is easy to work with.
You can quite easily build a system, with mk-26 installed on a high end gpu, even two of those in sli/cf and run it at minimum rpm in load. Thanks to open air design, hot air won't build up anywhere, and it can work really well, opposite to conventional case, which requires lots of extra ventilation and still won't be nowhere near as good.


----------



## doyll

Thanks Aerial.
I've had a couple of Liam Li cases too, so know what you mean. I've found Fractal Design are pretty good too .. and Phanteks Enthoo Primo is very good, but also very heavy. I need something for testing coolers.

I've been able to tune / optimize case cooling on a good case to give components air within a couple degrees of room ambient and remain near silent. HDDs make most noise. Have done a couple Define R4 cases with cooler intakes less than 3c warmer than room .. but it does take some trial and error testing to get fans and airflow right. Everything I build uses PWM fans .. both cooler and case .. and case fans are speed controlled by PWM signal from CPU fan header and often GPU fan header too. Couple of links in sig give basic explanation.

Can get a used white Dimastech like yours on another forum for £29.99 and £15.00 post.
Sold my Easy V.3 for £80 posted and it cost £120 new. Mini sells for £80 new so thinking more like £35-40 used with a few scratches.


----------



## CaCP3RO

Thermalright Venomous X Black


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Thanks Aerial.
> I've had a couple of Liam Li cases too, so know what you mean. I've found Fractal Design are pretty good too .. and Phanteks Enthoo Primo is very good, but also very heavy. I need something for testing coolers.
> 
> I've been able to tune / optimize case cooling on a good case to give components air within a couple degrees of room ambient and remain near silent. HDDs make most noise. Have done a couple Define R4 cases with cooler intakes less than 3c warmer than room .. but it does take some trial and error testing to get fans and airflow right. Everything I build uses PWM fans .. both cooler and case .. and case fans are speed controlled by PWM signal from CPU fan header and often GPU fan header too. Couple of links in sig give basic explanation.
> 
> Can get a used white Dimastech like yours on another forum for £29.99 and £15.00 post.
> Sold my Easy V.3 for £80 posted and it cost £120 new. Mini sells for £80 new so thinking more like £35-40 used with a few scratches.


Personally I dislike cases that use plastic aluminium imitation, like fractals do. "Brushed plastic" to lower the price. I know they are decent overall, but that detail puts me off.
When it comes to fans, I prefere just setting them at minimum speed, constant voltage. PWM works too, but usually there is no need to ramp up the RPM, if cooler is already powerful enough.
I often stress my hardware without any music or sounds playing, so it it really defeats the point of quiet computer, if fans ramp up during those moments. Making rig silent idle is no challenge, making it equally silent during stress - that is always my goal.
My dimas was also used btw, got it for around 50eur shipped.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Personally I dislike cases that use plastic aluminium imitation, like fractals do. "Brushed plastic" to lower the price. I know they are decent overall, but that detail puts me off.
> When it comes to fans, I prefere just setting them at minimum speed, constant voltage. PWM works too, but usually there is no need to ramp up the RPM, if cooler is already powerful enough.
> I often stress my hardware without any music or sounds playing, so it it really defeats the point of quiet computer, if fans ramp up during those moments. Making rig silent idle is no challenge, making it equally silent during stress - that is always my goal.
> My dimas was also used btw, got it for around 50eur shipped.


So about £40.00.

I don't mind the painted "brushed plastic". Don't really pay that much attention to it. As long as case looks good with good fit & finish and is user friendly I'm happy. .. but I do understand.

My systems idle 600-700rpm in mid 20's and run 900-1050rpm below 50c when stress testing. Silent most of the time and just audible at 100% load (rendering).

Thinking about black coolers .. I wonder if there is a gunmetal black / black chrome / black nickel spay that could be used to give a black finish on coolers. Wouldn't need to do inside of fins as long a some misted in enough to hide the aluminum color between fins. Some of these paints can be easily cleaned of with mineral spirits. Maybe something like this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Window-tint-spray-black-glass-Window-Light-Spray-Paint-Tint-Black-Smoke-x2-/351110520517?pt=UK_Body_Shop_Supplies_Paint&hash=item51bfd15ec5&nma=true&si=F15q1ceXIK472XTk6SAEcxzdm7c%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## aerial

If I needed black cooler, would probably go with be quiet dark rock 3 (non pro looks better imo, single fan version).
Phanteks 14PE black version, with swapped fans (to get rid of white frames).
Cryorig isn't bad option, one of better looking coolers actually.

There is bunch of nice anodized black heatsinks, but slightly outdated, such as thermalright true black, or venomous x posted here few posts above.


----------



## doyll

Been using Cryorig R1 Ultimate for sometime now. Really like it.
Just got Dark Rock Pro 3, but haven't used it yet. Was thinking of using it without front fan .. just middle fan. Really looks nice like that. Have you seen one with just middle fan?


----------



## aerial

Yes, fan just hidden inside, with the cover on top.


----------



## Friction

Personally I would leave both fans on. If you take the front fan of, the middle fan will work twice as hard to push and pull air through both coolers.


----------



## Malik

Q*50*


----------



## WiSK

*NCase M1*

_Pentium G3258 air cooled with Silverstone NT06-Pro and Noiseblocker Multiframe case fans_









http://www.overclock.net/t/1497289/build-log-moneypenny


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> *NCase M1*
> 
> _Pentium G3258 air cooled with Silverstone NT06-Pro and Noiseblocker Multiframe case fans_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1497289/build-log-moneypenny


WOW! that looks awesome, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Q*50*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Malik, what case is this? looks amazing. is there a build log?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Personally I would leave both fans on. If you take the front fan of, the middle fan will work twice as hard to push and pull air through both coolers.


Using one fan versus two is not a problem for the fan. Cooler will loose a couple of degrees in cooling ability and fan will need to run a little faster too, but no big deal. Still haven't tested Dark Rock Pro 3. Will post results when I do.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84*
> 
> Malik, what case is this? looks amazing. is there a build log?


This is SilentiumPC Q50 case


----------



## Malik




----------



## aerial

Almost finished.
Lian Li PC-V1020b with some mods.
2700k @ 4.8ghz cryorig r1
gtx750ti prolimatech mk-26 fanless
all fans except cpu cooler start only when air in the case reaches 40C, which is currently never (waiting for gpu upgrade)

full album: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/LianLiPCV1020b


----------



## Malik

Evolv by Malik Customs


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Evolv by Malik Customs


Clean build, good stuff from you as usual Malik


----------



## vallonen

Found this old picture on a USB drive and I just had to share it.



Don't ask about that gold coloured Vram cooler, I have no idea why I put it there it doesn't cool anything.


----------



## afokke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Almost finished.
> Lian Li PC-V1020b with some mods.
> 2700k @ 4.8ghz cryorig r1
> gtx750ti prolimatech mk-26 fanless
> all fans except cpu cooler start only when air in the case reaches 40C, which is currently never (waiting for gpu upgrade)
> 
> full album: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/LianLiPCV1020b


looks amazing! what sort of fan controller do you have to keep them off until it gets warm enough?


----------



## aerial

I used there bimetallic thermostat, it is an electronic component you put in the circuit, that shorts it above certain temperature. Fans were connected into constant 5v voltage, and turned on when needed by component.

Meanwhile I did replace graphic card with gtx780, and that no longer can run passively. So now it looks like this:


----------



## Malik




----------



## SYPH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


What case is that?


----------



## aerial

jonsbo w2


----------



## Malik

AEGIS


----------



## ArazelEternal

A lot of really nice looking builds here. Ill get around to posting some pics of my own soon here. Just need to clean it up (we burn wood for heat so keeping dust out of it is almost a daily battle) and I will take some good pics.


----------



## Malik




----------



## Switchkill

MY bae. it has been upgraded over the years due to the crazy pricing in my country,This what it looks like now


----------



## Jsh900

My rig that I've had for 3 years now. Been upgrading as and when i need/afford to


----------



## Malik




----------



## Malik




----------



## RushiMP

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*






That is some amazing photography, do you mind giving us some details about your photos? What camera and lens? Tips and tricks to make better photos?


----------



## Toadwart79

Hi Guys,

I´ve seen some very nice builds in this thread. Here is mine:

- i7-3770 with Noctua NH-U12S
- Fractal Design Define R5 with 2xNoctua NF-A14PWM, 2xCorsair AF140LED
- Gigabyte Windforce r9-270X

All fans are running at about 700 RPM in idle. Under load only the GPU-fan gets a bit faster ;-)))

Temps above ambient (air intake):

Idle: CPU: ca.10°C, GPU: ca.15C°
Load (prime95&3DMark): CPU: ca.20C°, GPU: ca.25C°

CPU-Target is 56°C, the room is quite chilled: around 20°C, if my wife doesn´t turn on the heater...

The temperatures are very stable: When the room gets 5°C warmer, the PC get 5 additional degrees.

I am very happy with the overall performance and the noise.

BR Jan




PS: The windowed side panel is on its way...


----------



## guttheslayer

I wonder those using Corsair H100i AiO cooling where do they go to? (Beside CPU, the rest of the rig are air cooled)


----------



## lagittaja

And two other pictures from the cable rating thread
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> A tad under exposed but on top there's not much cables and all go straight to the back. There's rear and hs fan cables and also the 8pin which wouldn't even be visible considering the angle..
> 
> le spaghetti, was a bit tired at this point so whatever. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## cr1

Those PCI-E cables need to be re-routed


----------



## Micky Love

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Almost finished.
> Lian Li PC-V1020b with some mods.
> 2700k @ 4.8ghz cryorig r1
> gtx750ti prolimatech mk-26 fanless
> all fans except cpu cooler start only when air in the case reaches 40C, which is currently never (waiting for gpu upgrade)
> 
> full album: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/LianLiPCV1020b


Clean !! love it !


----------



## SLOWION

be quiet! Shadow Rock LP on my Pentium G3258





Cooler is working great so far but I may rotate it so it's facing the top of the case to give myself some more room.

Made a quick lil review too


----------



## Hyp0xia

i7-5930K semi-passively cooled w/ Thermalright Macho Zero


----------



## ikem

New case!

Waiting for my sleeving and wire order from Mainframe to get here. Then it will all be ready to go..

GT 1850s, 2 CM Excaliburs, and 1 GT-AP29 (Intake)



looking to get some new coolers... idk.


----------



## kertsz

I hope you will enjoy it


----------



## Switchkill

Upgraded from a TX3 evo,looks so damm sweet now with that thick.heatsink


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> air*ROG*
> 
> Intel i5 4670k
> Asus Maximus VI Gene
> Asus R9 280X DCU II
> Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Corsair Vengeance PRO RED 16B 1866Mhz
> OCZ Vertex 4 128GB, Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB, Segate 2TB
> Corsair AX 760i
> Fractal Design Arc Mini R2


one of the most beautiful pc pics i have seen to date , beautiful seems to be a small word ...the camera angles , simple epic -


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I might be joining this thread my next year... Ive seen more and more aio horror stories and threads regarding the life of an aio pump. Right now I've got 2 h60's running for my gpu and cpu. Both coolers and modded with 240 rads and the pumps pipes were bored out to increase water flow. They're 2 years old now and I never leave my pc on unless I'm stress testing. We will see how long these things last. I'm looking at the CM Geminii2 or 620.. Those look to be the best


----------



## Micky Love

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> one of the most beautiful pc pics i have seen to date , beautiful seems to be a small word ...the camera angles , simple epic -


Indeed !!


----------



## doyll

@Malik
Very well done!








Love the black and carbon fiber vinyl.


----------



## ikem

who says the TJ10 cant be cable managed or a motherboard cannot be painted









more final pics to come


----------



## Chimera1970

I'm in the middle of my new build (5620k, ASUS Sabertooth X99, Arctic Freezer i30 CO) just waiting for my DDR4 to arrive on Wednesday before I fire it up.


----------



## Nizr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*


Is that the D15 or 14? I'm not that pro to figure it out


----------



## lagittaja

That's the NH-D15


----------



## Dyaems

San Ace 109R1212H102 with 7V adapter as exhaust for my DRP3


----------



## Malik

Contrast PC


----------



## Flow2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> AEGIS


Very beautiful build. Please which cpu cooler is this one?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flow2016*
> 
> Very beautiful build. Please which cpu cooler is this one?


Phanteks 120mm fan black .. PH-TC12DX_BK
http://phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html


----------



## Flow2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Phanteks 120mm fan black .. PH-TC12DX_BK
> http://phanteks.com/PH-TC12DX.html


Thank you.


----------



## white owl

4 140mm intake fans x 1 120mm exhaust = Jet stream out the back


----------



## Cubelia

Cooling the i5 2400 with Be Quiet! Shadow Rock LP.

Man this thing is REALLY quiet and can even cool down a QX6700 with no problem.

EDIT:This pic is better:


Oldschool rig,with SilverStone's SST-AR03.


----------



## TK421

So what's the best performing air cooler to date to use in a high power system like X99? Disregard RAM clearance and stock fan performance.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> So what's the best performing air cooler to date to use in a high power system like X99? Disregard RAM clearance and stock fan performance.


One of the Twin Towers of Power: Noctua D15, Cryorig R1 Ultimate, Thermalright IB-E, Phanteks PH-TC14PE.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> One of the Twin Towers of Power: Noctua D15, Cryorig R1 Ultimate, Thermalright IB-E, Phanteks PH-TC14PE.


Any differences between these towers? What's the max temp difference that can be obtained between the worst performing cooler and best?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Any differences between these towers? What's the max temp difference that can be obtained between the worst performing cooler and best?


There's about a 2-3 degree spread between the best and less best in that group. The difference between a great mount and not as great. You can check out the reviews, but taken in aggregate the D15 and R1 Ultimate are usually at the top. However, if noise isn't an issue (which it is to me), the Extreme version of the TR IB-E with it's loud 2500rpm fans would likely be a little better. The noise tho, makes it a mute point. No, wait, not mute, really annoying. And that said, putting a pair of 3000rpm Noctua industrial fans on the D15 or R1...well...back to a 3-way tie.









The choice of one of these top tier towers over another comes down to personal taste and possibly price. I use a D15 on a OC'd Xeon, simply because it was the best deal at the time. And I'm a big fan of Noctua fans.


----------



## doyll

Keep in mind most reviews do not use good testing procedure and criteria .. the biggest problem being they use room ambient temperature, not the actual temp of air going into cooler. When testing on an open bench they are usually close to the same temp, but when testing in a case they are not. The difference is from 5-15c more than room ambient, and it usually changes when coolers are changes, or when fan speeds are changed.

Like MicroCat said, there are many "best" coolers .. including several so close to each other that depending on review you will see at least 3 "best" with several no included in the reviews.

NH-D15, R1 Ultimate, Silver Arrow SB-E & IB-E & Extreme, PH-TC14PE, SST-HE01, FI-REEX Deluxe to name a few of the best of the best. Often D15 shows 1-2c better temps, but this is because it has 2-300rpm faster fans moving more air. Put the A15-1500rpm fans on an old NH-D14 and it give same performance as D-15.

Silver Arrow SB-E & IB-E Extreme (and HE01) have same performance and noise levels as other top coolers below 1300-1500rpm, but if you are stress testing on a very hot day the extra airflow the produce above 1500rpm gives them about 5-8c additional cooling .. assuming your case will also flow the air needed to supply them.

"Ways to Better Cooling" link in my sig has index to posts with cooler sizes and performance if you are interested.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> There's about a 2-3 degree spread between the best and less best in that group. The difference between a great mount and not as great. You can check out the reviews, but taken in aggregate the D15 and R1 Ultimate are usually at the top. However, if noise isn't an issue (which it is to me), the Extreme version of the TR IB-E with it's loud 2500rpm fans would likely be a little better. The noise tho, makes it a mute point. No, wait, not mute, really annoying. And that said, putting a pair of 3000rpm Noctua industrial fans on the D15 or R1...well...back to a 3-way tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choice of one of these top tier towers over another comes down to personal taste and possibly price. I use a D15 on a OC'd Xeon, simply because it was the best deal at the time. And I'm a big fan of Noctua fans.


any difference between SB-e and IB-e normal/extreme? I will not be using the stock fans.

Edit: open air testbench


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> any difference between SB-e and IB-e normal/extreme? I will not be using the stock fans.
> 
> Edit: open air testbench


IB-E has offset pipes to clear 1st PCIe slot vs SB-E


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> IB-E has offset pipes to clear 1st PCIe slot vs SB-E


No difference in temps?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> No difference in temps?


Not repeatably measurable differences. The D15S has offset pipes with identical performance to the D15 when using two fans. Margin of error range.

Do you plan frequent cooler mounts/dismounts in the this open testbench build?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Not repeatably measurable differences. The D15S has offset pipes with identical performance to the D15 when using two fans. Margin of error range.
> 
> Do you plan frequent cooler mounts/dismounts in the this open testbench build?


Not really, probably take fans off to dust but not very often

But D15 normal says can fit X99 deluxe just without usage of M.2 stick


----------



## doyll

Silver Arrow IB-E has flat top & bottom fin packs that are offset for better PCIe clearance.

You can see it here.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Silver Arrow IB-E has flat top & bottom fin packs that are offset for better PCIe clearance.
> 
> You can see it here.


minimal temp difference with nh d15?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> minimal temp difference with nh d15?


Difference? What difference? The extreme version is 4-8c cooler. Normal version is same.


----------



## frostbite

Man I havent done one of these in a while


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Difference? What difference? The extreme version is 4-8c cooler. Normal version is same.


extreme version is cooler because of higher rpm fans?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> extreme version is cooler because of higher rpm fans?


Because of higher airflow .. which usually requires higher rpm.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Because of higher airflow .. which usually requires higher rpm.


Other than the fans there are no differences between sb-ib/sb-ib extreme?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Other than the fans there are no differences between sb-ib/sb-ib extreme?


Silver Arrow SB-E and SB-E Extreme are same cooler with different fans.
Silver Arrow IB-E and IB-E Extreme are same cooler with differnet fans.

If the Extreme is ran at same rpm as other, the performance and noise levels are the same as other.

Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Silver Arrow SB-E and SB-E Extreme are same cooler with different fans.
> Silver Arrow IB-E and IB-E Extreme are same cooler with differnet fans.
> 
> If the Extreme is ran at same rpm as other, the performance and noise levels are the same as other.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense.


Ok thanks.

A question about fan mounting, will the silver arrow, cryorig r1, noctua etc be able to mount 120mm fans? 25mm standard and 38mm "thick" 120 fans?

Offtopic: any recommended pwm power splitter (pwm/sens to mobo, gnd-12v to psu) that can handle high wattage?


----------



## doyll

Yes, they all use 120mm fan mount spacing, but there is no logical reason I can think of to use 120mm fans. 140mm are quieter and move more air. Size does make a difference.
Gelid and Swiftech are what I prefer. Akasa terminate too many leads to pins and tend to fatigue and break off. There are others like the Gelid and Swiftech that are probably just as good.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Yes, they all use 120mm fan mount spacing, but there is no logical reason I can think of to use 120mm fans. 140mm are quieter and move more air. Size does make a difference.
> Gelid and Swiftech are what I prefer. Akasa terminate too many leads to pins and tend to fatigue and break off. There are others like the Gelid and Swiftech that are probably just as good.


I have a couple 220cfm san ace 120 for benching purposes









How about the stock 140mm that comes with nh d15?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have a couple 220cfm san ace 120 for benching purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the stock 140mm that comes with nh d15?


The A15s are very, very good. In the top 5 of 140mm fans. Very quiet below 1000rpm - will spin at less than 300rpm at idle with a suitable PWM curve.


----------



## LocutusH




----------



## rapkct

The H5 Utimate isn't that much more expensive than a 212 over here, so I went with it. It cooled down the 4770K fine.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> The A15s are very, very good. In the top 5 of 140mm fans. Very quiet below 1000rpm - will spin at less than 300rpm at idle with a suitable PWM curve.


I'll consider the D15 then


----------



## Transmaniacon

Upgraded my air cooling last week, added Noctua U12S CPU cooler and Noctua case fans. Dropped my CPU temps considerably compared to my old CM Hyper 212+.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Upgraded my air cooling last week, added Noctua U12S CPU cooler and Noctua case fans. Dropped my CPU temps considerably compared to my old CM Hyper 212+.


How do you find the U12S compared to the 212?


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> How do you find the U12S compared to the 212?


My 212+ idled around 35-40, the U12 keeps things in the high 20s at idle. I never go above 45 at load, whereas the 212+ was pushing 60 sometimes. The front fans are better now so more cool air going to the heatsink, but overall I'd say temps are about 10 degrees cooler.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> My 212+ idled around 35-40, the U12 keeps things in the high 20s at idle. I never go above 45 at load, whereas the 212+ was pushing 60 sometimes. The front fans are better now so more cool air going to the heatsink, but overall I'd say temps are about 10 degrees cooler.


U12 is better cooler, but I suspect much of the difference is case fans pushing heated GPU exhaust out and therefore supplying much cooler air to cooler.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> U12 is better cooler, but I suspect much of the difference is case fans pushing heated GPU exhaust out and therefore supplying much cooler air to cooler.


Well I had the same fan orientation as before, but just with the stock Lian Li case fans. But I agree the higher intake is definitely helping keep things cool, and the rear fan does a better job exhausting hot air.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Well I had the same fan orientation as before, but just with the stock Lian Li case fans. But I agree the higher intake is definitely helping keep things cool, and the rear fan does a better job exhausting hot air.


I would suspect the U12 is 2-6c better than 212 and the rest is improved case airflow. Of course both cooler and case fan speeds could easily be part of it too .. and how dirty the 212 cooler and fan were can make 2-4c lower temps by just washing out a 2 year old cooler, cleaning the fan and new TIM seat.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I would suspect the U12 is 2-6c better than 212 and the rest is improved case airflow. Of course both cooler and case fan speeds could easily be part of it too .. and how dirty the 212 cooler and fan were can make 2-4c lower temps by just washing out a 2 year old cooler, cleaning the fan and new TIM seat.


Yeah it was definitely a group effort, but everything is quieter and cooler now, glad I went with Noctua.


----------



## doyll

Noctua make good coolers and fans. Great cooling and quiet running are a combination that is hard to beat.


----------



## Dyaems




----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*


Explain please.


----------



## Malik

Fury ROG


----------



## LocutusH




----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Fury ROG


Beautiful build, Malik. Photos are pretty good too. ;-)

Is that the Cooltek W2 case? It's a stunner. Keep on ROGin' in the free world!


----------



## orbitalwalsh

First shot at air cooling , and second with the s340 . first s340 was with an AIO . My own is a i860 on water


----------



## .theMetal




----------



## Malik




----------



## orbitalwalsh

Finished build

i5 4960k stock
Hyoer X Beast 8GB 2400hz
Z97 MSI Krait
EVGA GS 550W
ASUS Turbo GTX 960 4GB
S340 White
Phantek 12 DX


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Night shots


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> Fury ROG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you do the red top on cooler yourself?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> Finished build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pristine Build!
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4960k stock
> Hyoer X Beast 8GB 2400hz
> Z97 MSI Krait
> EVGA GS 550W
> ASUS Turbo GTX 960 4GB
> S340 White
> Phantek 12 DX


Super clean build! Going to use this rig for ER sims? ;-)

Love the black & white theme. How are the temps on the 4690k with the 12DX? Oh..not overclocking? Just an art project then? ;-)


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Did you do the red top on cooler yourself?


This will be malik customs edition of this cooler with red,blue,white and black top


----------



## doyll

Candy Apple Red or Cherry Bling?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> Super clean build! Going to use this rig for ER sims? ;-)
> 
> Love the black & white theme. How are the temps on the 4690k with the 12DX? Oh..not overclocking? Just an art project then? ;-)


Pc started out as a cheap build for my sis and her youngest to play minecraft, office and eldest child to do manga work.

Got the 4960k as it was a super cheap deal at under £150. Will over clocl the cpu a bit later on in life for them as im hoping theyll use it for a good few years. All of it built for a bit of power saving/easy on the bills.

Temps are 28c on idle, havent got their hard drive so will get them to stress the heat.

Not bad for £550 all in


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Figured I would contribute with my recent S340 build. Glorious DeepCool Assassin at work with one Swiftech Helix PWM fan. 2500K overclocked to 4.5 at 1.3v, 72-75C at max load. Plasti-dipped red on top of black









Oh and two 150mm Delta fans upfront haha.






Wish I had a good camera.


----------



## TUFinside

oooh nice thread, here's mine with some crappy pics (sorry about that, no good camera yet...).Config in my sig.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

@ Mirotvorez113 , the geometric design on the heatsink fins looks so cool! Nice job plastidipping it!


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> @ Mirotvorez113 , the geometric design on the heatsink fins looks so cool! Nice job plastidipping it!


I agree, and the whole build looks pretty nice, and the paint job is well done.


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> @ Mirotvorez113 , the geometric design on the heatsink fins looks so cool! Nice job plastidipping it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> I agree, and the whole build looks pretty nice, and the paint job is well done.


Thanks


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Thanks


deserved ! May I ask how the delta fans fares ? aren't they too noisy ? how is the RPM control on these ? thank you


----------



## Mirotvorez113

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> deserved ! May I ask how the delta fans fares ? aren't they too noisy ? how is the RPM control on these ? thank you


Very good if you need superb airflow, they are not quiet tho. That system got P67 FTW and thankfully it allows full RPM control through bios. I assume most newer motherboards would allow the same. I got them running at 30% speed, which is roughly 1500-1600 RPM. At that speed they are about as loud as Cooler Master SickleFlow, but push a lot more air. The motor noise is noticeable if you listen for it. Noisy is subjective, not too noisy for me.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirotvorez113*
> 
> Very good if you need superb airflow, they are not quiet tho. That system got P67 FTW and thankfully it allows full RPM control through bios. I assume most newer motherboards would allow the same. I got them running at 30% speed, which is roughly 1500-1600 RPM. At that speed they are about as loud as Cooler Master SickleFlow, but push a lot more air. The motor noise is noticeable if you listen for it. Noisy is subjective, not too noisy for me.


Thank you, these are real industrial fans, you won't replace them for a loooong time .


----------



## TK421

At idle this is almost noiseless if you ignore the clc pump whine.

Though when the cpu is doing something or the gpu is rendering a game, the GTs at the top and air turbulence makes a "whoosh" sound.


----------



## Husky42

Do not really like this CM. Job is done, idle 38-39c 4690K at 4.1, seems a little warm.


----------



## TK421

Is that a 900D?


----------



## Husky42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Is that a 900D?


Yes it is.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Husky42*
> 
> Yes it is.


Massive overkill +1

Here's mine


----------



## ikem

switching out my TPC-812s for some NH-C14S. Going to look a little different. also switching out fans.

new stuff should be here thursday... always suck having to buy 2 of everything...


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> switching out my TPC-812s for some NH-C14S. Going to look a little different. also switching out fans.
> 
> new stuff should be here thursday... always suck having to buy 2 of everything...


What is the distance center to center of your CPUs?
I ask because pancake coolers are notorious for eating their own heated air and are very hard to keep the cool intake air separate from their heated exhaust .. and every degree warmer the air going into cooler is caused CPU to be almost exactly the same amount hotter. I'm wondering if there is a better cooler option. If not, maybe modify the case side panel with vents directly above the C14S fans to supply cool air or remove heated exhaust, depending on which way the c14s fans are mounted.


----------



## ikem

the spacing is ok. these tpc-812s are 140mm with 120mm fans. and they works just fine horizontally.

those are intakes on the top, with an intake at the front of the video card. These xeons dont get hot at all really. im just going for a different look.

with only 1 intake, TPC-812 Fans, and 1 exhaust. the cpus reach 44c while working.


----------



## doyll

Isn't the back Xeon isn't running a few degrees warmer than front one?


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Isn't the back Xeon isn't running a few degrees warmer than front one?


yep. currently running 2c higher. im not to worried about 2c.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> yep. currently running 2c higher. im not to worried about 2c.


A whole 2c difference? Wow! And not worried bout it?









I wouldn't be worried about it either, even if it was 4c or 5c









Nice temps.!


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> A whole 2c difference? Wow! And not worried bout it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about it either, even if it was 4c or 5c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice temps.!


thanks. The only thing that gets a little out of control is the 290x. hits 70c while gaming. this tj10 is my dream case, but sometimes a little hard to figure out.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> thanks. The only thing that gets a little out of control is the 290x. hits 70c while gaming. this tj10 is my dream case, but sometimes a little hard to figure out.


I can understand not liking 70c, but really that is not at all high for GPU temps.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> I can understand not liking 70c, but really that is not at all high for GPU temps.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*


It\s not nit picking at all
It's the quest for excellence.


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> thanks. The only thing that gets a little out of control is the 290x. hits 70c while gaming. this tj10 is my dream case, but sometimes a little hard to figure out.


You could replace the stock cooler with a 3rd party option (MK-26) or since the MSI cooler is very good, just remount the cooler - replace the TIM with TG Kryonaut, replace the VRM pads with FujiPoly 17.0 watt/mk pads. And replace the shroud and fans with 3x 92mm high quality fans (Or 2X 120mm).

I just performed the above mod on a Giga 280x OC that had failing factory fans - was hitting 78c at load. Experimented with a pair of GTs, but the best combo was 3x 2500rpm 92mm S-FLEXs I had around. Created a custom mount for the fans that put no stress on the GPU pcb (actually carries some of the cooler weight - fan mount is secured to the case, not gpu pcb). 140mm intake at the case bottom controlled from the GPU. (Also employed 'doyll approved' no-slot covers mod)

Post mod, max temp hit 58c full load. And VRM temps dropped by over 25c.



If you want to get that 290x under control, you have options, even on air.


----------



## ikem

Both C14S installed. still waiting on some other fans. 4c drop in temps.


----------



## marn3us

Hey everybody, here is my first aircooled build after many years of custom watercooling loops, hope you like it









Hardware:
Phanteks Enthoo Pro
X99 Deluxe & i7 5820K
BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
ASUS GTX 980 Strix
3 intake NF-A14 IPPC + 1 Phanteks 140mm exhaust


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Phanteks TC14S in a NZXT 340... Just fits


----------



## Nizr

Here's my build in a Cooltek (jonsbo) W2. Custom side panels with glass window. Don't think i have warranty left on anything


----------



## MicroCat

That case is a stunner! Great build!


----------



## Malik

pitch *BLACK*


----------



## MicroCat

That's very sexy, @Malik - are some of the mods made from recycled black lingerie? Is there any chance your custom cooler will make it to North America? Or is it too sexy for us uncultured airheads?


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizr*
> 
> Here's my build in a Cooltek (jonsbo) W2. Custom side panels with glass window. Don't think i have warranty left on anything


Very nice!. You might gain a couple of degrees better cooling on CPU by moving back exhaust to back of cooler and switching clips on middle fan so it attaches to front tower. This might also lower noise level slightly. Generally twin towers are 1-3c better with 2x fans than1x fan.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> pitch *BLACK*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stunning!









MicroCat The Great White North is deprived for a reason. Black cats are bad luck


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> MicroCat The Great White North is deprived for a reason. Black cats are bad luck


And black heatsinks and black fans aren't? Fortunately, double standards are no concern of cool black cats. They remain cool, sleek and fashionable no matter the mood of their lucky staff.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> And black heatsinks and black fans aren't? Fortunately, double standards are no concern of cool black cats. They remain cool, sleek and fashionable no matter the mood of their lucky staff.


Only black cats are.







*pats kitty on head* What are you doing up this time of day?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Only black cats are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pats kitty on head* What are you doing up this time of day?


Working to pay for the gourmet cat food. The night is young and the deadlines old.


----------



## Nizr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Very nice!. You might gain a couple of degrees better cooling on CPU by moving back exhaust to back of cooler and switching clips on middle fan so it attaches to front tower. This might also lower noise level slightly. Generally twin towers are 1-3c better with 2x fans than1x fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MicroCat The Great White North is deprived for a reason. Black cats are bad luck


Thanks! Might try to put the fan on the first tower!
I am getting enough cooling as is and adding a fan to gain 1-2 degrees is out of the question (noise). I am currently only using two fans on GPU, exhaust and one one the second tower (but will try first) and that's it. Fans in upper 400 to upper 600 rpm. CPU at 50-60 while gaming. Have not put it under stress test though, I'm happy! But thanks for the tip!


----------



## orbitalwalsh

currently turning into a hybrid but thought id share the build in its air form, not very tidy though


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizr*
> 
> Thanks! Might try to put the fan on the first tower!
> I am getting enough cooling as is and adding a fan to gain 1-2 degrees is out of the question (noise). I am currently only using two fans on GPU, exhaust and one one the second tower (but will try first) and that's it. Fans in upper 400 to upper 600 rpm. CPU at 50-60 while gaming. Have not put it under stress test though, I'm happy! But thanks for the tip!


Having the exhaust fan and cooler center fan both on cooler towers in pull / pull will (should) still flow air out of case as well as your present setup with one fan push fan on 2nd tower and rear exhaust. That hypothesis is based on experiences of several of us. As your cooler is now, only one tower is getting full use of one fan. Airflow to fan in middle is now all coming through front tower. Add that at low speed fans have much less abilty to overcome resistance which results in less airflow and the resistance being almost doubled with 2 towers means even less airflow. With exhaust fan so close to cooler, moving it from case exhaust vent to back of cooler should make no difference in case airflow, but will improve the flow through coolers 2nd tower. Moving the middle fan from being clipped to back tower to front tower (still in middle) will improve airflow through front tower. I say should in a couple of places because airflow is very hard to predict because there are so many variables to consider. For example if your case has fans balanced so they are pulling slightly more air into case then out, moving the exhaust fan to cooler will definitely work, but if case is not .. We want intake and exhaust fans to be near perfect match to optimize flow. This way there is no waste. Ina perfect world this wil also keep dust from lieaking in thorough vents with no fan on them or other holes in the case. But this is not a perfect world, so a little more intake insures there is just a little air leaking out vents whit no fans and other holes. Al of this is also a good reason for case fans to be automatically controlled the same as CPU and GPU fan because this allows case fans to increase and decrease in speed and airflow at the same time as component fans. This also helps keep airflow flowing in the same paths through the case.


----------



## Malik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> That's very sexy, @Malik - are some of the mods made from recycled black lingerie? Is there any chance your custom cooler will make it to North America? Or is it too sexy for us uncultured airheads?


For example, here can you buy: LINK


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> For example, here can you buy: LINK


Thanks for the link, Malik, but they won't ship across the pond. Oh, well, I can always have doyll hand deliver one. Once he finishes his air-powered TY-143 airship.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik*
> 
> For example, here can you buy: LINK


Or instead of supporting a company that is blatantly copying Thermalright designs in both fan and cooler you could buy one of the real things. Only problem is availability is extremely limited. I wonder if there is some way of doing international sales with reasonable delivery costs?. I see eBay has lots of Chinese sellers in international sales. I wonder how the mange to do it with reasonable delivery costs?


----------



## MicroCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Or instead of supporting a company that is blatantly copying Thermalright designs in both fan and cooler you could buy one of the real things. Only problem is availability is extremely limited. I wonder if there is some way of doing international sales with reasonable delivery costs?. I see eBay has lots of Chinese sellers in international sales. I wonder how the mange to do it with reasonable delivery costs?


That would be brilliant if some fine young entrepreneur could sell Thermalright direct from Asia. On Amazon, there's sellers from China that sell little bits and bobs with FREE shipping! One of us has to move to Taipei and set this up. I nominate you.


----------



## doyll

I was going to nominate you, but remembered 













Being from the Great White with no Thermalright, what are the customs problems needing to be dealt with?


----------



## MicroCat

You make some good points, even if the video didn't.

Not any major customs issues that I'm aware of. Will have to pay taxes, possibly duties - but might even bypass those, if the product is deemed 'green'

This model most of the way there.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroCat*
> 
> You make some good points, even if the video didn't.
> 
> Not any major customs issues that I'm aware of. Will have to pay taxes, possibly duties - but might even bypass those, if the product is deemed 'green'
> 
> This model most of the way there.


That is only TY-14x fan with different blade design being sold as accessory. That blade is also used on the Macho X2 Limited Edition TY-142 fan, but it is only 800rpm and not PWM.

Could you find out what exactly the customs & duty, etc cost would be?


----------



## kertsz




----------



## kertsz




----------



## Malik




----------



## Transmaniacon

Switched to a NZXT S340 case, I am getting lower temps compared to my Lian Li, I imagine the extra exhaust and no hard drives blocking intake.


----------



## kittysox

Noctua nhl9i cooling an i7 6700k with a nano. Working great so far in a case with not so great air flow, lian li PC-06sx.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Few shots of my new build. I used AIO coolers for a good 5-6 years but now I'm back on air... just can't run the risk of a pump dying anymore..


----------



## doyll

Nice build @Cakewalk_S








Did you compare temps with cooler fan pulling toward mobo as well as pushing away? Just curious what the difference was in your case. I prefer moving air away from mobo too.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Nice build @Cakewalk_S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you compare temps with cooler fan pulling toward mobo as well as pushing away? Just curious what the difference was in your case. I prefer moving air away from mobo too.


Nope. The way my case is I need it to blow air out of the case. I've got 2 120mm fans blowing in and 2 70mm fans blowing in...but only 1 120mm fan out and a 70mm.. My case is definitely positive pressure. I can feel it blow air out the vents...

Temps are ok. I'm at 4.3Ghz 1.248v with my 2500k and I'm at around 66C max.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Nope. The way my case is I need it to blow air out of the case. I've got 2 120mm fans blowing in and 2 70mm fans blowing in...but only 1 120mm fan out and a 70mm.. My case is definitely positive pressure. I can feel it blow air out the vents...
> 
> Temps are ok. I'm at 4.3Ghz 1.248v with my 2500k and I'm at around 66C max.


It all makes sense.


----------



## magicmulder

Noctua NH-D15 cooling my i7-6770K.
Idle temp is at 28° C (at ambient temp 25°C), non OC'd.
More numbers will follow soon.


----------



## Malik

*grEEN*


----------



## Genericuser1

PH-TC14PE in Blue, 4.2GHz i5-4670k


----------



## Farmer Boe

Wow, lots of fans for an air cooled build! Must look crazy in person when it's all lit up.


----------



## Genericuser1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Wow, lots of fans for an air cooled build! Must look crazy in person with it's all lit up.


Yeah it's overkill, its why I called it Fanalicious, 15 fans if you include the two-140mm ones on the Phanteks. http://pcpartpicker.com/b/gT8KHx


----------



## magicmulder

I've got 10 installed so far (2 on the CPU, 3 on top, 2 in front, 2 in left side, 1 in back) plus the two HDD fans (which aren't hooked up yet as I only have an SSD) plus a leftover 140mm which I'm gonna install as 3rd fan on the CPU cooler, so will end up with 13.


----------



## Malik




----------



## joelk2

@malik

how are those silentium coolers?

feel you may be biased towards them due to the malik version of them but are they good?

i have a h100 at the moment but it seems loud. so want an air cooler to keep it quiet


----------



## AMDATI

These look like 3D renderings of 3D models pulled from grabcad.


----------



## Genericuser1

Thought you all may enjoy this since I added even more fans, including the CPU cooler there are 16 fans; 1-200mm, 3-140mm, 12-120mm.


----------



## 2313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizr*
> 
> Here's my build in a Cooltek (jonsbo) W2. Custom side panels with glass window. Don't think i have warranty left on anything


What cpu cooler ? i like it


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2313*
> 
> What cpu cooler ? i like it


Looks like a NH-D14 to me.


----------



## mcheddadi

Here's my air cooled build:

CPU: Delidded 6700K
Cpu Cooler: Axp-100 *FULL COPPER* + Noctua a9x14-pwm fan
Cpu thermal: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra for the IHS and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the heastink
Mobo: Asus ROG Strix z270i GAMING
GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP Edition
Ram: Team Vulcan 16 GB (8GBx2) ddr4-3000
PSU: Corsair SF450
Storage: 2x Seagate FireCuda Gaming SSHD 2TB +
2x NVMe Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB in RAID 0


----------



## Nizr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcheddadi*
> 
> Here's my air cooled build:


Love it! How do you enjoy the case, and whas the cpu temp?


----------



## Nizr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2313*
> 
> What cpu cooler ? i like it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Looks like a NH-D14 to me.


That is correct!


----------



## mcheddadi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcheddadi*
> 
> Here's my air cooled build:
> 
> CPU: Delidded 6700K
> Cpu Cooler: Axp-100 *FULL COPPER* + Noctua a9x14-pwm fan
> Cpu thermal: Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra for the IHS and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the heastink
> Mobo: Asus ROG Strix z270i GAMING
> GPU: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 AMP Edition
> Ram: Team Vulcan 16 GB (8GBx2) ddr4-3000
> PSU: Corsair SF450
> Storage: 2x Seagate FireCuda Gaming SSHD 2TB +
> 2x NVMe Samsung SSD 960 EVO 250GB in RAID 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! How do you enjoy the case, and whas the cpu temp?
Click to expand...

The case is nice and super compact. I would have liked it to have mounts for fans above the psu and motherboard and somewhere at the bottom of the case bellow the mobo and hdds. Airflow is very limited so I had to take my IO shield off otherise it would thermal throttle arround 100C at this overclock.. I would have made it a bit wider to accommodate bigger cpu heatsinks and wider gpus. Only 10mm would have done wonders for the amount of compatible topflow low profile heatsinks. Dan (the case maker) is making a v2 with a fan mount bellow the hdds so lucky the new owners







overall its a stealthy case and pretty sleek. I like it.

max load is 75C at 1500rpm on the fan with a silent fan curve profile @4.4ghz running prime 95 in stress testing. otherwise it's pretty silent and stays in the low 30s during idle .


----------



## kertsz

http://infocacharreo.blogspot.com.es/2017/08/cableado-personalizado-para-fuente-de.html


----------



## Smanci

Running the 3770 semi-passive. Not toasty at all, probably because of the close proximity to the rear fan.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Running the 3770 semi-passive. Not toasty at all, probably because of the close proximity to the rear fan.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Macho coolers work very well semi-passive. Looks Great!








Now all you need is some feet extensions or taller feet.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Macho coolers work very well semi-passive. Looks Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is some feet extensions or taller feet.


This one's a strong candidate, too. Not that sub-50C temperatures for the GPU were an issue but anyway


----------



## kertsz

Changing the VGA:


----------



## Captain Mayhem

Wind tunnel!


----------



## kertsz

Sorry I was wrong


----------



## Avacado

kertsz said:


>


Somehow doesn't meet OP criteria. Though, can we take a moment to appreciate just how damn good that build from 2007 still looks? I personally have a few scars from that exact Zalman cooler.

Here is a 2008 throw back, had to dig deep in my platter drives. Damn it was so messy. Got the ole Tuniq working.


----------



## 8051

56K warning -- how many people today even know what that is referring to?

It's hilarious seeing the small CPU heatsinks from 2007.


----------



## Avacado

8051 said:


> 56K warning -- how many people today even know what that is referring to?
> 
> It's hilarious seeing the small CPU heatsinks from 2007.


Very true. First modem I ever connected to the internet on by myself. Gold Ole US Robotics 33.6k


----------



## 8051

@Captain Mayhem

How does that NH-D15 work w/that fan setup? What kind of CPU and overclock are you running? What kind of fan is that on the front?


----------



## 8051

Avacado said:


> Very true. First modem I ever connected to the internet on by myself. Gold Ole US Robotics 33.6k


I remember the Hayes 300baud modems -- and how outrageously expensive they were. US Robotics was plenty expensive too as a I remember.

Way back in my middle school I remember the "gifted" kids had a remote computer they connected to with an acoustic coupler, dumb monochrome terminal and dot matrix printer. I saw it in action once and back then I thought it tedious and boring.


----------



## Owterspace

Cool thread!


----------



## NewType88

@Nizr that is a really awsome build ! I love small builds with big air cooling !

How did you do the TG panel mod ?


----------



## Avacado

Meet the newest member of my family. 3rd rig, will be dedicated folding and the only air cooled build in my house. She only has 2 LED strips, but for some reason Aquasuite is bugging and closing when I try to modify them.


----------



## ciarlatano

Avacado said:


> Meet the newest member of my family. 3rd rig, will be dedicated folding and the only air cooled build in my house. She only has 2 LED strips, but for some reason Aquasuite is bugging and closing when I try to modify them.


----------



## kertsz

_*Antec NSK 3480 @ Noctua Redux*_
*Corsair TX550M 80 Plus Gold 550W
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo
Intel Q6600 @ 3Ghz
2x2GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333Mhz
Kingston SSDNow V300 120GB & WD Blue 6TB
MSI GEFORCE GT 1030 2GH LP OC @ Dell UltraSharp U2311H *
_*Creative Titanium HD @ Sennheiser HD 555*_


----------



## kertsz




----------



## ToyMach000

I5-7640X with Intel cooler, GT1030, & 64GB of cheap RAM


----------



## ToyMach000

12th gen Celeron rig function testing some DDR5


----------



## ToyMach000

I5-7640X and A750
in Vetroo Mesh6 ATX Gaming Case


----------



## Elrick

ToyMach000 said:


> View attachment 2579282
> 
> 
> 12th gen Celeron rig function testing some DDR5


Can you please explain, why use a dark blue plastic funnel over your Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Fan (Top right-hand corner of your picture)?

Just extremely curious as to why provide air funnelling away from the hardware, is that to provide extra cooling for your new Celeron setup?


----------



## ToyMach000

Just to keep the output from circling directly back to the intake side of the fan, make sure there aren't any dead spots in the airflow over that portion of the motherboard, the intake and cooler fans should take care of the rest.


----------

